# Blue Cheese, PPP, Thai SS...Jerry's Second Grow



## Jerry Garcia (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello and welcome to my second grow journal. I began my first grow (using bagseed) in February of this year...that harvest is finishing up the cure right now. I think I did pretty well for my first go round. A link can be found here.

Armed with the knowledge I gained from this experience, I have embarked on my second grow, this time with seeds purchased from the Attitude seedbank. Actually, the only seeds I purchased were the blue cheese...the PPP and Thai Super Skunk were freebies. I split an order of seeds with a friend, thinking we would be dividing them evenly...only to find he wanted to keep the feminized autoflowering ak-47/lowryder#2 all for himself, despite them being $40 more expensive and we split the cost...

*SEEDS:* 2 feminized blue cheeses, 1 feminized ppp, and 2 regular thai super skunk. I also have 4 bagseed plants about a month old now that have been topped (and were previously growing in 24oz plastic cups). I repotted them in 5" square pots yesterday, and I think they are pretty happy about it.

*SOIL/NUTRIENTS: *I'm using Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil, and the fox farm line of nutrients (Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, Cha Ching) as well as molasses. Water is tap water filtered using a brita faucet filter and stored in 1 gallon jugs. I keep the pH of the water and the nutrient solutions around 6.5.

*LIGHTS:* For veg I'm using 6 26watt 6500k cfls and 4 23watt 2700k cfls (only because I broke/ran out of the 26watters...but they give a nice spectrum mix...). For flower I have a 360w HPS conversion bulb I run in a 400w MH system. I also have a 400w MH bulb that came with it, but it gets to freaking hot with that thing on and I don't want to run it for 18 hours a day--oh yeah, I'm doing 18/6. It worked well for my last grow, so I'm using it again. I also have a 150watt HPS ballast/fixture that I used for most of my first grow...it is sitting in a box doing nothing right now...my plan was to use it to grow out the autoflowering seeds in the veg room, but that situation sort of fell through (as discussed above).

*GROW SPACE: *This grow is taking place in my bathroom. The veg room is half of my closet, and the flower room is tucked behind my shower...both are small. I currently have one plant in the flower room, using only 2 24w 3000k t5's. That plant is the top I have taken from one of the 4 currently in the veg room and used as a clone...it was really just an experiment to see if I can clone (which it turns out I can) so I don't care too much about it. Certainly not enough to run the HPS. 

*VENTILATION:* 12" oscillating fan that blows directly on the veg room, keeping temps around 86-87 with the lights on. I purchased a portable a/c that is in the room as well if the temp gets above 88. I needed it to finish off the last grow. Works well, but I try not to use it as much as possible, so this round of plants sometimes get warm.

That's about it. I've got some yeast/sugar water containers for co2 production, but haven't placed them in the veg room yet. I'll do it today--it helps the plant grow at higher temps, and higher temps are what I've got...

I planted the seeds directly in the soil on June 6th. No germinating on paper towels or in water, just pop em in the soil and give some water.






This picture was taken June 16th. Not sure exactly how old they are, but it took them a couple days to break the surface. Growth was pretty slow for the first week or so.






Also the 16th...






Here they are 2 days later.






Also the 18th...






This was 6/23...5 days later...PPP is the front right square pot, blue cheeses are in the other 2 square pots and the Thai SS are in the cups.






This is them today...6/28...about 3 weeks old.






PPP






Blue Cheese B...






Blue Cheese A...much shorter than B...not sure why






One of the Thai SS...looks a little wind blown because the fan is blowing them.






Here's a group shot.







I also attached some pictures from my last grow, just before harvest.


Any/all comments are appreciated and welcome!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 29, 2009)

Yo Jer, just gettin 'scribed up here man. What's the deal with the "friend" that wouldn't split the seeds evenly? I remember you mentioning that a while ago. What a dirtbag, I hope you're not helping him learn to grow. I would let that phucker learn on his own LOL.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice one jerry had a look at ur 1st grow just checking out ur 2nd i have had loads of the blue cheese and u will love it real sweet blueberry taste and smell. Will be keeping an eye on ur babies.

Evil


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jun 29, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Yo Jer, just gettin 'scribed up here man. What's the deal with the "friend" that wouldn't split the seeds evenly? I remember you mentioning that a while ago. What a dirtbag, I hope you're not helping him learn to grow. I would let that phucker learn on his own LOL.


Nice to have you along again mared .

The situation with my friend is really not that big of a deal. I thought we had worked out the logistics of the deal before we made it, but clearly I was mistaken. He helped me out by providing a safe location where my seeds could be shipped, and I guess he felt he deserved more than half. 

I'm not one to dwell on that sort of thing though...we're still cool, and he's still got the beans, so maybe we'll work something out at a later date.

I'm just happy to have some quality genetics to play with this round!



Evil Buddies said:


> Nice one jerry had a look at ur 1st grow just checking out ur 2nd i have had loads of the blue cheese and u will love it real sweet blueberry taste and smell. Will be keeping an eye on ur babies.
> 
> Evil


Welcome, Evil!

I'm not really sure why I was attracted to the blue cheese, but it was what I wanted for this grow.

I'm already looking into seeds for my next grow, and I'm leaning toward a Sativa-heavy crop, as the blue cheese and ppp are indica dominant. This sative mix from greenhouse seeds looks promising...

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/greenhouse-seeds/greenhouse-coloured-seeds/green-house-sativa-mix-feminised/prod_756.html


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm scared to plant any of those beans from my GH Sativa mix LOL. Adding anything that takes 14 weeks to flower won't help my space problems. Once I "thin out my herd" and keep only the best strains from the current crop I should have space for at least one of those sativas. I'm thinking Arjan's Ultra #1. Too bad my SSH seed was a dud. I've actually realized it was a sign from the ganja gods that I didn't have the space. The ganja gods are most wise.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jun 29, 2009)

Arjans Haze 3 is good and is medium height for sativa so wont out grow ur grow roomnI'm thinking of getting this on my next grow. But Im definantley getting some chiesel mix of cheese and nyc diesel. 



evi


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jun 29, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> I'm scared to plant any of those beans from my GH Sativa mix LOL. Adding anything that takes 14 weeks to flower won't help my space problems. Once I "thin out my herd" and keep only the best strains from the current crop I should have space for at least one of those sativas. I'm thinking Arjan's Ultra #1. Too bad my SSH seed was a dud. I've actually realized it was a sign from the ganja gods that I didn't have the space. The ganja gods are most wise.


That super silver haze is the one I wanted to try most...too bad it was a dud. But maybe it was a sign. I've got severe space issues as well, but I'm dying to grow at least one good sativa (the Thai Super Skunks are sativa, but I'm not expecting too much out of them). I'll do it eventually I guess...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jun 29, 2009)

Evil Buddies said:


> Arjans Haze 3 is good and is medium height for sativa so wont out grow ur grow roomnI'm thinking of getting this on my next grow. But Im definantley getting some chiesel mix of cheese and nyc diesel.
> 
> evi


mmmm....chiesel...

Sucks that "connoisseurs seeds" like that NYC diesel are so expensive...

Do you REALLY get what you pay for?


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jun 30, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> mmmm....chiesel...
> 
> Sucks that "connoisseurs seeds" like that NYC diesel are so expensive...
> 
> Do you REALLY get what you pay for?


I would go with the chiesel from big buddha not to expensive and u get what u pay for. Have alook at Arjans haze#3 at greenhouse they managed to find a short growing sativa and crossed it with Arjans haze. So you get a lovely sativa with the height of an indica. Im definately gonna get some of those seeds for my next grow. 

I'm going to amsterdam in just over two months got an email from Franco from greenhouse seeds he told me to let him know when I'm coming so we could meet up have a chat and smoke. Hopefully will get some greenhouse freebies.

I just got to wait till i harvest then I'm off to Dam. Got two months to go till my babies are ready. I got some rhino Jack a cross between white rhino and jack herrer, Skunk haze x ata tundra and Papaya. The rhino jack is the smelliest plant in my grow room. I had smoked some of this and it was real good lovely taste and killer high.


Evil


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jun 30, 2009)

Evil Buddies said:


> I would go with the chiesel from big buddha not to expensive and u get what u pay for. Have alook at Arjans haze#3 at greenhouse they managed to find a short growing sativa and crossed it with Arjans haze. So you get a lovely sativa with the height of an indica. Im definately gonna get some of those seeds for my next grow.
> 
> I'm going to amsterdam in just over two months got an email from Franco from greenhouse seeds he told me to let him know when I'm coming so we could meet up have a chat and smoke. Hopefully will get some greenhouse freebies.
> 
> ...


I just watched this video from greenhouse about their arjan's 3...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2XN6KN4kjg

That's pretty freaking awesome about going to amsterdam...and then smoking with the greenhouse guys should be worthwhile!

All those strains just sound ridiculous. In a good way.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jun 30, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> I just watched this video from greenhouse about their arjan's 3...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2XN6KN4kjg
> 
> ...


Yeah i had a look at the vid makes me want to get it even more for my next grow. 

Yeah i'm excitted going to amsterdam never been before and I'm gonna enjoy meeting the greenhouse guys. So basically im going as soon as my ladies are ready to harvest. When they jarred up for a long cure. I will be over there straight away. 


Evil


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 2, 2009)

Well here we are, roughly 3 weeks from germination, and everything is going well. Node spacing on the blue cheeses and the ppp is nice and tight...like real tight...so that's a plus. I'm also starting to see some nice branching from the lower nodes on those three.

The super skunks are having a bit harder time of things...I think they are getting a little large for their plastic cups, even though they are 24oz. I'm sorta stuck for pots at the moments, so they're just gonna have to suck it up.

I made an executive decision last night to move the 4 topped bagseed plants into the flower room. The growth on these suckers is just crazy. Alternating node growth (caused by my letting them flower for a couple weeks before reverting back to veg) has led to some very elaborate branching. These would be prime to keep as mothers...if they weren't bagseed, or at least if I knew what I was going to get.

Here is a shot of the topped girls in the flower chamber. Not pictured is the 360w HPS conversion bulb that makes the room really hot. Those 2 t5s on the wall are coming down and will supply the light for my cloning chamber. Now that I've mentioned it...I'm planning on using one of the shelves below my veg chamber (it's a bookshelf I acquired from goodwill...I veg on top of it and store all my growing supplies in the shelf space below). I'm going to run the t5's along the top and set up my humidity dome. Just that like I've got a cloning space!






Back to the veg room, here is my new shorty, Blue Cheese A.






Another view. Healthy growth, just short and stubby...for now...






Here is Blue Cheese B. Good node spacing, looks healthy...much taller than BC A.






Another shot of BC B.






Pure Power. Looks good too. Some leaves have developed necromatic spots...I'm not too concerned though. 






Here's another PPP shot. Love that node spacing.






Thai Super Skunk C (on the right)






Thai Super Skunk C on the left. Kinda droopy, very lanky. Thai Super Skunk B failed to germinate btw.







That's all from my family today. More to come as it develops.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah that tight node does look good and soon will turn into a monster. Nice pics looking good jerry

Evil


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 7, 2009)

Been a few days since my last update...my apologies. I'll post updates with more regularity from now on, I promise.

I took a little trip to my (not so) local hydro store yesterday. Picked up a stack of new black square pots (same size as I'm currently using), a couple plastic potting trays, some cal-mag, a bag of FF Light Warrior...and a block of coco! I'm gonna do some experimental coco growing to see how I like it. Should be fun.

The plants are all doing excellent. With the new pots I decided to transplant the Thai Super Skunk out of the plastic cups and into a square pot. I used a 50/50 mix of Ocean Forest and Light Warrior--the LW adds some Mycorrhizae and humic acid...so that's good.

I also decided to top the Thais and root the tops as clones. For this, I put them straight in Light Warrior (as the bag recommends) as the mycorrhizae is good for root formation, or something...the LW also has no nutrients, so I'll be adding some Grow Big in a few days (also as the bag recommends).

When I planted the tops, they almost immediately got weak and started bending over. I cloned with a top recently and the clone was literally laying flat for a day or two before coming back around...these aren't nearly that extreme, but they are a little bendy.

So I'm going to top the Blue Cheeses and the PPP as well...I think...the problem is the node spacing is so tight and the branching is so elaborate I want to just leave it. They all have about 8 nodes...I would top above the second true node (cotyledon node counts as "0") and plant the tops as clones. Maybe I'll do it tonight...

Two Blue Cheeses and the PPP...just before bedtime






Here's a close up of BC B...love the tight nodes...






Here's another of BC B...






BC A...shorter than B, but starting to catch up. Also tight little nodes on her...






Another BC A...






PPP...






Another PPP...






Next we have the two Thai Super Skunks. I should have taken a pic pre-topping, but oh well.






Here are the two tops. Sagging now, but I think they'll be fine.






True to my word, here is my new cloning chamber. The 2 t5's should provide plenty of light. I moved the shelf another level closer after taking this pic...you'll see in the next one.






Here's the whole veg/clone closet shelf now...t5's stay on 24/7, so I've covered with a towel for the 6 hour dark period of the plants above.







As for the 5 other plants...they're doing fine in the flower room. It was night time for them when I took these pics, so I'll post some of them later.

That's all I got. Feedback is always welcome.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to give an age for the girls...I'm going to say they broke the surface on June 9th, making them 28 days old today. How the time flies...


----------



## AKRevo47 (Jul 7, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Oh, I forgot to give an age for the girls...I'm going to say they broke the surface on June 9th, making them 28 days old today. How the time flies...


 lookin good man! nice and green and bushy...Ive been wondering how that cheese is cuz those brits seem to be going bonkers over it. Ill be watching! 

the first grow didnt look to bad either!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 7, 2009)

AKRevo47 said:


> lookin good man! nice and green and bushy...Ive been wondering how that cheese is cuz those brits seem to be going bonkers over it. Ill be watching!
> 
> the first grow didnt look to bad either!


Thanks for stopping by AK. Feel free to chime in whenever. I've actually never smoked any cheese or blue cheese for that matter, but I'm sure it'll be tasty.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 7, 2009)

Cool man. You're Thai SS leaves are looking just like my Lemon Skunk. Skinny sativa-style with very sharp sawtooth edges. Those T5s should be plenty for cuttings, maybe too much in some cases. You might see some start to yellow out before they root. I use a single 13 watt CFL for all my cuts. Anyways, looks great bro.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 7, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Cool man. You're Thai SS leaves are looking just like my Lemon Skunk. Skinny sativa-style with very sharp sawtooth edges. Those T5s should be plenty for cuttings, maybe too much in some cases. You might see some start to yellow out before they root. I use a single 13 watt CFL for all my cuts. Anyways, looks great bro.


Thanks man. What are you thoughts on rooting cuttings in coco? I'm planning on doing a little experimental grow with a ppp cutting in some coco. I guess rooting in Light Warrior and transferring to coco would be alright too.

The Super Skunks really had some good sativa leaves, especially before I topped (wish I had a pic)...real skinny. Should be fun to have a nice sativa to go with the indica blue cheese and ppp.

Hopefully I'll be able to fill up the clone shelf and get the most out of those t5's...


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh yea I forgot to comment on the coco. That's cool man. You'll love it I'm sure. It might be near impossible to root a cutting in it though. I guess it depends how coarse it is. The stuff I use right now turns a bit soupy on top when watered so plants with small root masses can fall over. I root in peat plugs and get a big scraggly white beard of roots going before I transplant. You could use rockwool too. If you use the soil let it root in a solo cup and veg until roots fill the cup. Then cut the cup away and dunk the roots in a bucket of water to wash all the dirt away. Then you could go to the coco.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 8, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Oh yea I forgot to comment on the coco. That's cool man. You'll love it I'm sure. It might be near impossible to root a cutting in it though. I guess it depends how coarse it is. The stuff I use right now turns a bit soupy on top when watered so plants with small root masses can fall over. I root in peat plugs and get a big scraggly white beard of roots going before I transplant. You could use rockwool too. If you use the soil let it root in a solo cup and veg until roots fill the cup. Then cut the cup away and dunk the roots in a bucket of water to wash all the dirt away. Then you could go to the coco.


Cool. I've read about some people who root in coco, seemed to work for them...I probably won't try it yet though.

What about only using a tiny amount of soil...say, a shot glass worth, and rooting the clone in that. It won't take long for the roots to take hold and then there isn't much soil to wash off when I do the bare root transplant...

Just thoughts I have. I'll probably just stick with the cup, as that is the easiest...or maybe I'll grab some rockwool.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 8, 2009)

Yea I just don't know about mixing soil and coco in the same pot. It might work fine, maybe it will cause probs. Do you have hydro nutes to use with the coco? Non-hydro(soil) nutes have probs with P uptake in hydro and soiless mediums, i.e. coco. If you get any hydro nutes and decide for some reason you don't want to do any more coco then you could still use the hydro nutes in soil. It just doesn't work the other way around with soil nutes in hydro. I would highly recommend the Ionic line as an affordable alternative to the pricier hydro nutes. I use Ionic Boost instead of AN Overdrive because I think it works better, not just because it is half the price. If that's not available I would just go with the GH 3-part (Flora Series).


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 8, 2009)

*You knew of course I'd be throwing my two cents in at some point, right?*
*Your "not so local hyrdro store" is my EXTREMELY local store. Those black square pots are what I'm using for a couple of plants this time around. Space does not alot for the square footage as before...sucks. I prefer the white pots. *

*"Alas, you do what you have to do."*

*I too decided to go with coco. Let me tell you...it's defintitely a different kind of grow. I'm actually perplexed for the first time growing! Let me say that I did not do any real "research" on growing in coco. It just looked like a realy cool medium to grow in..."so".....there you have it. So, "now"......I research. Let's learn together on this one.*
*I've already figured out the need for the calcium/magnesium. Coco obviously clings to nutrients in a different manner. If you have any specific questions, I'm betting Boneman will be willing to oblige......as he has grown not only in coco, but 100% perilite as well.*
*Seeing that was pretty "trippy" for me....I had to try a clone to "experiment." It works...just in a different manner than as from a soil medium.*
*Apparently, it is suggested to use Monkey Juice with the coco......naturally, the hydro store does not carry it. I'm using foxfarms as you are....let's cross our fingers---sigh.*
*POSITIVELY, you can use a mix of FF soil and coco. Personally, I intend to use a mix of black gold, coco and perilite in the near future. I'm sure it will make a wondeful mix for my intended grow...a somewhat passive hydroponic adventure for me. 100 % hydro will be my next excursion.*
*As for your clones, I am confident you will bring them to fruition.*
*I have cloned in 100% coco---with no problems whatsoever. My biggest problem is with figuring out what coco prefers in nutrients. Cal/mag is a given purchase I've made.*
*Node spacing in your plants looks AWESOME. You should have wild branching.*


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 9, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Yea I just don't know about mixing soil and coco in the same pot. It might work fine, maybe it will cause probs. Do you have hydro nutes to use with the coco? Non-hydro(soil) nutes have probs with P uptake in hydro and soiless mediums, i.e. coco. If you get any hydro nutes and decide for some reason you don't want to do any more coco then you could still use the hydro nutes in soil. It just doesn't work the other way around with soil nutes in hydro. I would highly recommend the Ionic line as an affordable alternative to the pricier hydro nutes. I use Ionic Boost instead of AN Overdrive because I think it works better, not just because it is half the price. If that's not available I would just go with the GH 3-part (Flora Series).


With the exception of the Grow Big veg formula, the Fox Farm line is acceptable for growing hydro (and therefore I assume its good for coco). They make a hydro version of the Grow Big, so another $20 for that isn't really a problem. It will probably be at least a week until I can make it back to the store, so this operation may go on hold for a few...which is fine, just means I've got more time to research on coco growing.



Babs34 said:


> *You knew of course I'd be throwing my two cents in at some point, right?*
> *Your "not so local hyrdro store" is my EXTREMELY local store. Those black square pots are what I'm using for a couple of plants this time around. Space does not alot for the square footage as before...sucks. I prefer the white pots. *
> 
> *"Alas, you do what you have to do."*
> ...


I was wondering when you were going to chime in 

I use the black square pots only for vegging (well, that is their intended purpose anyway...) and use the 7" square white ones for flower. On my last trip I noticed some even larger square white pots...possibly 8-9"...which look very nice. But then I remembered where I'm growing and I could only fit 4 of those bigger ones MAX as opposed to 8 of the white ones I have now.

The clones I took are already standing back up and looking fine. Check it out. Whether I'll clone directly in coco remains to be seen. We'll definitely be learning this together Babs...with a lot of help from mared!







Here are the other plants.






One more, this is Blue Cheese B (right) and PPP







I finally took some pics of the flower room with all my topped girls. They're doing fine. Temp gets pretty hot...93 is my highest so far. It prompted me to flip on the a/c, even though I didn't want to. I'm looking into getting an extraction fan to help cool the hps without running the a/c.






So I've been diligently reading about the benefits of topping vs. training, and I must say I'm a bit perplexed at what to do. I have topped a few times now and am comfortable with it, and I get to grow out the top as a clone. Pretty good situation. 

My problem now is that my plants have 9+ nodes in a total height of 6-6.5 inches. It would kill me to simply chop off the top 7 nodes and only get one clone from it. I could try and clone some of branches from those upper nodes, but they are a little too premature for that I think.

So I think I've resolved to tie them down instead. I want them to be pretty bushy, but not too crazy because my space is always such an issue (oh to have a 4' x 4' space...)

I still want to take clones of the blue cheese and the ppp though, but it may be too early for that too. Lots to think about these days...better get high


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 11, 2009)

All plants are doing fine. I topped both blue cheeses yesterday...I didn't want to top above the 2nd true node, so I did it 3/4 of the way up the plant...probably about node 6 on the taller Blue Cheese B and node 5 for Blue Cheese A. Both tops were planted in Light Warrior and moved into the clone room with the tops from the Thais. The top taken from Blue Cheese B had approximately 3 nodes, the lowest of which had 2 fairly small branches starting to poke out. I decided to see if I could root those, so I dipped them in the rooting powder and stuck them in some shot glasses with LW. Then I got to thinking about the cloning a fan leaf discussions taking place, and I figured I'd give it a whirl.

I elected not to top the PPP, instead taking a smaller side branch as a clone and planting it in LW. It's pretty small, but I have every reason to believe it will work just fine.

The topped bagseed plants are starting to show pistils after about a week or so of 12/12. I already know they're females as I sexed them in 12/12, topped, and reverted back to veg for a few weeks.

I purchased a 250 cfm 6" inline duct fan today for under $30. I've been thinking about ways to bring down the temp in the flower room without running the a/c...I'll update more of that situation as it happens.

Here's a group shot. Blue Cheese B is front right, PPP directly behind, Blue Cheese A to left of PPP and the two Thai's in the front.






Blue Cheese B. 






PPP.






Blue Cheese A.






Thai Super Skunk...I've lost track of which is which...doesn't matter.






Here's the other Thai. Both should have 4 main colas...unless I do some more chopping...probably won't though.






Clone Shelf. A little more crowded now.






One of the Thai tops. Been going about 3 or 4 days now. Should be popping roots in no time.






Here's the top from Blue Cheese B. Very little, but should work out I think.






Fan leaf taken from Blue Cheese B. We'll see what happens.






Blue Cheese A top. Looks good.






These are 2 branches that come from the top of Blue Cheese B. I didn't want to just trash them, so we'll see if this works.






PPP clone. Small, but should be fine.






The other Thai top.






Finally, one of the flower room. Doing fine.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 11, 2009)

Whats good jerry i was waitin for ya next grow! lookin good so far + rep i got some blue cheese goin too but its big buddha's. its a month in flower and smells like straght blueberries with a hint of cheese i cant wait! ill be ridin with u i wanna see whats the difference between the 2!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 11, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> Whats good jerry i was waitin for ya next grow! lookin good so far + rep i got some blue cheese goin too but its big buddha's. its a month in flower and smells like straght blueberries with a hint of cheese i cant wait! ill be ridin with u i wanna see whats the difference between the 2!


Awesome War, glad to have you along for the ride! I was actually thinking about getting the big buddah, but the barney's was a few bucks cheaper...

Now we can get a nice comparison of the two breeders though! Keep me posted on your progress


----------



## cowboylogic (Jul 12, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> That super silver haze is the one I wanted to try most...too bad it was a dud. But maybe it was a sign. I've got severe space issues as well, but I'm dying to grow at least one good sativa (the Thai Super Skunks are sativa, but I'm not expecting too much out of them). I'll do it eventually I guess...


 Dude! The Thai SS, tall and lanky, yes. Seems like it flowers forever. But the buzz, man, well worth it. And nice looking grow you got started 'scribed.


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 12, 2009)

*It looks like you have the same kind of space I'm dealing with. I could give up my closet no longer...sigh, may change my mind on that one. I get really claustrophobic working in this tiny area.*
*I still haven't been doing my HW with the coco. Hey...if Mared is willing to adivse, I'm certainly willing to take his advice. All I can say to his blooms are just "Wow---strikingly beautiful."*
*I kind of felt like an idiot just as soon as I posted "what's roadkill?" That's a terrible name to give that bloom...sorry, I just didn't put it together til right after I posted.*
*I saw a picture of one of your clones I wanted to share with you both. It served as a great example of what I cloned. Imagine it being snipped right above the base fan leaf. So, no..I didn't "really" clone a leaf alone. But HAHA, I see you are trying. Who knows? Maybe you will get a pretty bloom coming out of it?*

*




*
*You say you are worried about your temperature being too high? I was just wondering if something as simple as a tray of ice cubes with the fan running would work. *
*Are you using all Fox Farm nutrients? That PPP stalk is looking THICK.*
*One last thing...when are you going to lose the sand? That much sand on top at all times concerns me.*
*Another new treatment I am trying is the mosquito dunks.....advice from one of these threads. I was very weary in attempting to use it, but desperate too. I don't even want to see ONE more of those bitchs gnawing on my plants!!!*
*Anyway, just wanted to let you know that it's working. *
*I've dilluted crumbled pieces in my watering can so that it gets trace elements with each watering/feeding.*
*I haven't seen any since. (in the medium or flying around)*
*And on that note.....I am going to go do my daily treatment of zapping the leaves with rubbing alcohol. I don't ever find more than one or two eggs. I'm obsessed with this gnat dilemma dammit---what if they are laying eggs in my carpet? my clothes? ** I will not rest until every last one of them has disappeared.*


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 12, 2009)

cowboylogic said:


> Dude! The Thai SS, tall and lanky, yes. Seems like it flowers forever. But the buzz, man, well worth it. And nice looking grow you got started 'scribed.


Welcome cowboy! Great to have you with us!

I'm looking forward to the Thai Super Skunks...I know they take forever and get big but I'm eager to compare their sativa genes to the other indica-heavy plants in my garden.



Babs34 said:


> *It looks like you have the same kind of space I'm dealing with. I could give up my closet no longer...sigh, may change my mind on that one. I get really claustrophobic working in this tiny area.*
> *I still haven't been doing my HW with the coco. Hey...if Mared is willing to adivse, I'm certainly willing to take his advice. All I can say to his blooms are just "Wow---strikingly beautiful."*
> *I kind of felt like an idiot just as soon as I posted "what's roadkill?" That's a terrible name to give that bloom...sorry, I just didn't put it together til right after I posted.*
> 
> ...


We'll lean about the coco as we go. And I'll take mared's advice on any marijuana cultivation related subject...

I don't the sand is a problem...it has been effectively keeping the gnats at bay. I haven't seen any in quite some time, and I'm not really taking any other steps to eliminate them, so it must be working. I think those buggers are going to be the death of you though Babs...but I like your due diligence in combating them.

I don't think a tray of ice will help me at all unfortunately. Tried that before with my diy a/c that worked for about 10 minutes (in all fairness to myself though, I was using shitty cpu fans with an unknown cfm, probably around 20...with a better fan [like the 250cfm one I got yesterday] I think I would have had more success with the thing). My R420 portable a/c works great...it just uses tons of electricity. And the problem is really only in the flower room under the 400w hps.

Still only using the fox farm nutrients...I think I had given them one watering with Big Bloom about a week ago, but otherwise it has been water and the nutrients available in the Ocean Forest. Yesterday I administered their first true feeding with a cocktail of grow big, big bloom, molasses and cal-mag. One thing I learned from my last grow was to take into account the nutrients available in the soil, especially when transplanting. I found myself transplanting into fresh soil (already with nutrients) and then administering full feedings, which caused some minor burning issues. But my goal for this grow is to keep the leaf tips burn-free (except where they grow into the lights and get a little singed). Oh, and the Miracle Grow perlite I had been using HAS NUTRIENTS IN IT! I was taken aback by that one...took me 5 months to notice...whoops.



Babs34 said:


> *That PPP stalk is looking THICK.*


That's why I couldn't bring myself to top it with the blue cheeses. Great node spacing, nice thick stalk, good branching, etc.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jul 12, 2009)

The PPP actually responds very well to topping. I grew the freebie myself last go around. Pinched her just above the fifth node. Got 2 very nice colas. I think PPP in scrog would work awsum. Bet you could fill a 4x4 screen easily with one plant.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 12, 2009)

cowboylogic said:


> The PPP actually responds very well to topping. I grew the freebie myself last go around. Pinched her just above the fifth node. Got 2 very nice colas. I think PPP in scrog would work awsum. Bet you could fill a 4x4 screen easily with one plant.


I guess I could always top it a little higher up the plant...I like getting the 4 main colas though, and I really didn't want to chop above the 2nd true node to do it and lose all those tight nodes. I'm gonna end up keeping some PPP as a mother, whether it is an established clone or the original plant I haven't yet decided.

I've thought about doing a scrog grow, but it seems like so much work to maintain. And my space is far too small and inaccessible.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 12, 2009)

how is ppp suppose to taste?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 12, 2009)

Here's what attitude says about the PPP...not much about taste though...


*Type :* Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica *Genetics :* Indica-dominant hybrid *Flowering Time :* Medium *Outdoor Harvest :* Unknown *Height :* Tall *THC Level : *High *Characteristics :* Incredibly powerful stone G13 Labs PURE Power is an extremely fast to flower strain and produces massive harvests of super-dense buds layered with thick and sticky trichomes. This PURE Power is Indica-dominant and has a recessive Sativa influence which will energise her effect, this will result in a nice relaxing high to an incredibly powerful stone. PURE Power is a fantastic and ideal strain for beginner growers. 
Flowering: 50 - 60 days
Yield: high
Height: 100 - 140 cm

Here's a description from "Rhinoseeds"...whoever they are. Still nothing about taste though.

This is a strong Sativa variety developed in the late 90s FROM South African strains. PPP produces loads of crystal and has tremendous growth potential both indoors and out. Generally better results are obtained with outdoor cultivation in good conditions, if youÂre a less experienced indoor grower. PPP is a high THC plant thats why its called, Power Plant, in addition to its powerful growth. This variety gives you a soaring high.

Babs, you've had this before. What does it taste like?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 12, 2009)

Here's one from 77seeds.com*

PPP - Pure Power Plant*​ PPP is an acronym for Pure Power Plant. PPP is an extremely strong sativa developed in the late 1990s by crossbreeding many other types of South African varieties. It's parentage is widely unknown by marijuana growers to this day. ​ PPP has enormous yield potential, which explains it's popularity among most cultivators. PPP is a perfect example of the need for hybrid vigor-water is this plant's catalyst to leading it to produce it's maximum growth potential. PPP also produces both indoors and out, though better results are generally obtained outdoors with pleasant growing conditions. Growing PPP has become a trend among some Dutch commercial growers due to its possible high yields of extremely kind buds. ​ PPP has a pine-like taste that's as smooth as it's after-taste. PPP is well know for it's powerful social high. Hence the name Pure Power Plant. Aside from it's high yields and strong buzz, PPP also produces many THC-laden crystals. A wonderful hash-making plant.​*




* *Plant height:
* Medium Plant
*Stoned or high?:
* Medium Indica/Sativa
*THC level:
* High THC 
*Flowering Weeks:
* 8/9
*Yield:
* 500
*Harvest Month:
* 8/9

These guys seem to think it's sativa dominant...not my plant...

​


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 12, 2009)

there we go! thanx for the info jerry!


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 13, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Here's what attitude says about the PPP...not much about taste though...
> 
> 
> *Type :* Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica *Genetics :* Indica-dominant hybrid *Flowering Time :* Medium *Outdoor Harvest :* Unknown *Height :* Tall *THC Level : *High *Characteristics :* Incredibly powerful stone G13 Labs PURE Power is an extremely fast to flower strain and produces massive harvests of super-dense buds layered with thick and sticky trichomes. This PURE Power is Indica-dominant and has a recessive Sativa influence which will energise her effect, this will result in a nice relaxing high to an incredibly powerful stone. PURE Power is a fantastic and ideal strain for beginner growers.
> ...


It's funny how one description says its an indica dominant strain and the other says its more sativa.


Evil


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 13, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Here's what attitude says about the PPP...not much about taste though...
> 
> 
> *Type :* Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica *Genetics :* Indica-dominant hybrid *Flowering Time :* Medium *Outdoor Harvest :* Unknown *Height :* Tall *THC Level : *High *Characteristics :* Incredibly powerful stone G13 Labs PURE Power is an extremely fast to flower strain and produces massive harvests of super-dense buds layered with thick and sticky trichomes. This PURE Power is Indica-dominant and has a recessive Sativa influence which will energise her effect, this will result in a nice relaxing high to an incredibly powerful stone. PURE Power is a fantastic and ideal strain for beginner growers.
> ...


 *Pffft, I WISH I had the joy of tasting to tell Jerry. *
*The fact is I really, REALLY want to grow it.*
*LOL...very interesting that you are given 2 totally different descriptions of PPP. Even funnier is that I have read a third that is entirely different.*
*I thought it was predominately sativa? I'm not sure now. I also recall a description of an "up and social" buzz.*
*I wish I could help on description of taste....*
*However, again, Boneman has grown this recently. Maybe I'll drop by his thread and ask. *


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 13, 2009)

*"Well".......I spoke (rather typed) before reading on. Yeap, that last one was more in line with what I read.*
*As for the other descriptions, I'm sure there are strains bred with various indicas from the original PPP that are claimed as the original. "Don't know"....purely speculating.*
*I want the SATIVA. Satori looked tempting.*


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 13, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Hey...if Mared is willing to adivse, I'm certainly willing to take his advice. All I can say to his blooms are just "Wow---strikingly beautiful."*


Well thank you, my blooms are blushing What kind of advice do you need? I can tell you all the nutes I use and all that. I've tried a lot of different nutes and additives with coco and most work great but some are overpriced and some are just not necessary. Let me think about everything that I would not want to grow in coco without.

First of course would be a base nute. Any hydro nute will work provided you have a cal-mag supplement. Some nutes that are coco specific supposedly do not need the cal-mag but I would have it on hand anyway. I used AN Monkey Juice for more than a year but then my hydro store guy told me recently they stopped making it. So I switched to AN Sensi 2-part plus the Sensi Micro (cal-mag). I'm almost sure it's the same thing and they just want me to buy 3 bottles instead of 2. Ionic or GH Flora series (plus cal-mag) are good alternatives as I said before.

Next I would not go without AN Big Bud. Pricey but there's no other product like it that I know of. You only want to use the Big Bud for the first four weeks of flower. 

After the first four weeks you want a bloom booster/flower hardener like Overdrive or Ionic Boost. I've used both and any P-K boost will probably do the job (I hear wonderful things about AN Hammerhead). Without a booster I have experienced premature shriveling and darkening of pistils. This is where soil people would use molasses but that is not advised for coco.

Finally you gotta have a potassium silicate supplement like AN Barricade. Makes for thicker stronger stems that hold your buds closer to the lights. And one bottle will last you five years LOL

That's it. I have used many other nutes before but those are the ones I would say are essential to my op. I'm testing AN Carbo Load right now and no differences are popping out at me yet but I'll give it some more test subjects to make my final decision. One last note is that I had a terrible time vegging plants when I first started with coco. Chemical nutes just seemed too strong and I couldn't find a balance between burn and deficient. I finally ended up using Botanicare Pure Blend Pro (the one that says "for hydrogardens") which is organic. Made things a lot easier. However, it doesn't seem to have enough P for coco (even though it says it's for coco on the label) and the stems will go very dark purple. I offset this by adding some Ionic Boost. Works beautifully.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 14, 2009)

Great stuff mared...thanks!


----------



## hemphopper (Jul 14, 2009)

Coincidently, I have a Blue Cheese grow under way, started, June 11, Barney's Blue Cheese too. I just went to 12 12 they are short, compact and lush. Using Fox Farm Ocean Forest, FF nutes. 3 Gallon grow bags under T5 Fls. I'll post pics soon but am a wee bit paranoid being new around here even though my 1st grow was long ago.

Happy Happy HH


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 14, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Well thank you, my blooms are blushing
> *Ha, your blooms are strutting their stuff on the runway. By far, you get the award for prettiest bud on RIU thus far.''''''no offense to others''''''*
> *Regarding advice, I'm sure I will be asking for plenty of it in the future. Right now, I am not taking this as seriously as I would like to...unfortunately, time does not allot my needed attention this go around.*
> *Honestly, I was a bit cocky in thinking that I would just immediately figure it out "all on my own."---so much for going on instincts alone.*
> ...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 15, 2009)

hemphopper said:


> Coincidently, I have a Blue Cheese grow under way, started, June 11, Barney's Blue Cheese too. I just went to 12 12 they are short, compact and lush. Using Fox Farm Ocean Forest, FF nutes. 3 Gallon grow bags under T5 Fls. I'll post pics soon but am a wee bit paranoid being new around here even though my 1st grow was long ago.
> 
> Happy Happy HH


Awesome man, I'm excited to see them. Do post share some pics when you're ready!


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 15, 2009)

Babs, try adding in some Cha Ching or Beastie Bloomz to your veg feed if your leaves are lacking luster. I used to think it was normal for the leaves to only get shiny AFTER they start flowering. My leaves in veg were always dull even if I was spot on with N levels. Now I know that's not right. There's no veg nute for coco that I have tried which has enough P. You will burn your plants with too much N before you get enough P. That's why I add the Ionic Boost which is pretty much the same thing as Overdrive (I have never had problems with either burning plants BTW). For newly planted clones I start with 6mL/gal Botanicare Pure Blend Pro, 4mL/gal calmag, and 2mL/gal Ionic Boost, plus the miniscule amount of AN Barricade (0.4mL/gal). These levels equate to 1/2 label strength for the Pure Blend and Ionic Boost. I usually top out around 12mL/gal Pure Blend, 4mL/gal Ionic Boost. The Ionic Boost is 0-5-6 and Overdrive is 1-5-4. They both work so I'm sure anything in that range will do the job. Ionic is probably better because it has no N, just pure PK boost.


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Thanks Mared, duly noted and much appreciated. *


----------



## hemphopper (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Jerry, It's amazing how the Blue Cheese babies stay nice and compact. I really like your thread here. I'm including some pictures of my Blue Cheese grow, started June 11. Growing is a solitary endeavor - security an all - so I like having this community here. Pics from June 15, Jul 5, Jul 8 and today

Best,


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow hemphopper, our plants look almost identical! Crazy!

That's a nice little setup you have there too. I've got a few t5's I'm using for my clone shelf, but I love them...how many are in that fixture? Looks like 4 4' tubes...

Feel free to post as many pics/updates about your plants as you like on my thread. You're spot on about growing being a solitary endeavor, which makes sharing anonymously in this community all the more important...you get input and advice from experienced people without giving them a tour of your house.

Babs--take a picture of you measuring something or else I won't believe it. Ha.

Mared--love the info. Keep it coming!

I'll get some pics up tomorrow...I was at the beach for the last day and a half so I've gotten a little behind...


----------



## hemphopper (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep Jerry - Genetics I guess. It would be really fun to be able to develop strains over time. Right now I just have to keep the babies alive. I am using T5's, 2 fixtures, 4 tubes per. 

Best to y'all


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 21, 2009)

Well 10 days since my last update...that's no good at all.

Not too much has changed. The topped blue cheese are growing out nicely. PPP looks good. I tied down both of the Thai Super Skunks as they were getting a little too tall for their own good. Now they are a little too wide for their own good. Oh well.

Both of the Thai SS tops have taken root as well as the PPP. Still no sign from either blue cheese top, but they still look alive.

I repotted the bagseed plants that are now about 3 weeks into flower. It's night time so I couldn't take any pics...but I'll get some later.

Here's Blue Cheese B. Tops are a little stretched now after topping, but only a little. There's been some yellowing and dying off of lower leaves, but nothing too extreme.






Here's another view.






And one more. Note the leaf tips curling down a bit...I think it's from too much heat. The temps are about 85 most of the time, and I'm sure when the cfl's are less than 2 inches away from the tops it gets a little hotter than that.






Here's Blue Cheese A. Same deal with the tip curl. It's only happening on these two plants though. This one appears to only have 2 main cola's, where B appears to have 4.






Next, PPP. You can see the yellowing of the lower fan leaf here, too. They've been getting enough N, so whatever.






Another PPP shot. Dense.






Here's one of the TSS tied down.






Here's the other one...I think.






Here's one of the Thai clones, roots and all. I plan on covering the cups in duct tape eventually.






The other rooted Thai.






I'm most happy about this one...*PPP* rooted and looking good!






Here's the top of Blue Cheese A. Still not roots, but still alive. I have to believe it will be rooting in the next day or two.






Here is the top from Blue Cheese B. Same deal...no roots, but still living. I guess they could have roots that haven't become visible through the cup yet.






Finally, my shot glass experiment. The fan leaf was looking good until about 2 days ago. I pulled it out and not surprisingly there were no roots. Oh well. As for these two...it's hard to say with them. They still are clearly alive (though they do appear to be steadily declining in condition over the last 2 days), but have they rooted...? No sign yet, and I of doubt they will. Oh well, it was just for fun anyway.







I'll try to get some pics of the flowering girls tonight. I'm also about to start work on my new ventilation system, so we'll see how that goes...


----------



## hemphopper (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow man, Jerry's farm is lookin good indeed! Our Blue Cheese ladies look very similar. I haven't topped mine at all and am just flowering them now like a SOG because 10 plants in 8 sq feet is pretty dense so I'm gonna do the best I can with my fluoro set up. I've got pistils but still early, day 9 of the 12/12 cycle so a long way to go. You are inspiring me with your variety and cloning. I hung a carbon filter the other night and that was a trip cause I could have used an extra pair of hands. Bungee cord mounted finally and that sucker was heavier than I'd guessed it would be but it has solved the odor problem which was getting noticeable. Glad to see your update!


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL, Jerry's farm! And what a farm indeed. The hooking you see on your Blue Cheese is not the same as my Lemon Skunk. Yours is just from getting too close to the light. Happens to my plants all the time especially when they are stretching closer in the light in early flower. Move the light back a bit and they should straighten out quickly. The reason I know my Lemon Skunk doesn't have the same problem is because the first thing I did when I saw the hooking was back off the light and also the hooking is happening to lower leaves as well where it definitely isn't too hot.


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Mmmm, looking good Jerry. The PPP clone is my favorite too. Hey, I'll buy you a years worth of Starbucks for that. (provided you don't drink coffee like I do)*
*LMAO on your last comment....I'm still not measuring. I cannot tell a lie.*
*"One of these days"...and I'll be sure to post the pictures.*


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 22, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> LOL, Jerry's farm! And what a farm indeed. The hooking you see on your Blue Cheese is not the same as my Lemon Skunk. Yours is just from getting too close to the light. Happens to my plants all the time especially when they are stretching closer in the light in early flower. Move the light back a bit and they should straighten out quickly. The reason I know my Lemon Skunk doesn't have the same problem is because the first thing I did when I saw the hooking was back off the light and also the hooking is happening to lower leaves as well where it definitely isn't too hot.


I actually wasn't referring to the leaf tip curl that is evident in my blue cheeses--there is some clawing going on in the smaller leaves near the stem that aren't visible from the pics. My fault for the confusion.

I'm pretty sure over-feeding is a primary cause of the claw, but too much heat may contribute negatively to the condition. I only think that because I've been really conservative with the nutrients for these girls and still they have preliminary signs of the claw, albeit localized and on smaller leaves. And my temps have been unacceptably hot. But what do I know. 

Either way, your plants are sick-nasty...I drool over them daily!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 22, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Mmmm, looking good Jerry. The PPP clone is my favorite too. Hey, I'll buy you a years worth of Starbucks for that. (provided you don't drink coffee like I do)*
> *LMAO on your last comment....I'm still not measuring. I cannot tell a lie.*
> *"One of these days"...and I'll be sure to post the pictures.*


Unfortunately I'm not the coffee drinker I once was. But once I get a nice mother going of that PPP I'm sure I could part with a clone or two...


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jul 22, 2009)

Very very nice plants. They look like big little plants if that makes any sense lol.


----------



## Sleepless (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey jerry what's good?
Your kids look great bro


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 22, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> Very very nice plants. They look like big little plants if that makes any sense lol.


Thanks mystic. They are short but packed full of nodes, which I think attributes to their looking so big. But yeah, they are maturing up nicely...it's been well over a month now of veg, and I'm planning on letting them do their thing a little longer before making the switch.



Sleepless said:


> Hey jerry what's good?
> Your kids look great bro


Thanks sleepless, nice to have you back around!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 22, 2009)

So I took some pics of the topped bagseed beauties that are a couple weeks into flower. Until 3 weeks ago they were in plastic cups...they have been transplanted twice--first into the square black pots and then a few days ago into the larger white ones.

Here's one. They have no names and I don't have means to distinguish them. They were an experiment in topping anyway, so I'll be pleased with any yield.






Here's number 2. Starting to form some buds.







And the next...






And the last one.






And finally, a group shot.







These things have been neglected and put through hell and still they look alright. They have been so underwatered at times I thought for sure they were done for. I mean, leaves totally twisted under and branches too weak to support their own weight...yeah, bad news. There has been some significant leaf loss...but otherwise they just keep on chugging. Since they've been repotted I have been much more careful with them, but the flower room repeatedly gets into the lower 90's, so their lives are still full of stress.

But, as I said before, they are experimental bagseed plants and I've learned much from growing them out.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 22, 2009)

hemphopper said:


> Wow man, Jerry's farm is lookin good indeed! Our Blue Cheese ladies look very similar. I haven't topped mine at all and am just flowering them now like a SOG because 10 plants in 8 sq feet is pretty dense so I'm gonna do the best I can with my fluoro set up. I've got pistils but still early, day 9 of the 12/12 cycle so a long way to go. You are inspiring me with your variety and cloning. I hung a carbon filter the other night and that was a trip cause I could have used an extra pair of hands. Bungee cord mounted finally and that sucker was heavier than I'd guessed it would be but it has solved the odor problem which was getting noticeable. Glad to see your update!


Ha, *Jerry's Farm*...it has a nice ring to it...

I think that topped plants could work better for SOG...if you topped to get four main cola's they wouldn't really get bushy, they would just grow more spikes in the same space. I don't know that much about SOG though, I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 22, 2009)

name under ur pics which plant is which...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 22, 2009)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> name under ur pics which plant is which...


The last pics are of 4 bagseed plants I've had going for a little while now. The blue cheese, PPP, and Thai Super Skunk are all labeled in my previous update.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## hemphopper (Jul 22, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> The last pics are of 4 bagseed plants I've had going for a little while now. The blue cheese, PPP, and Thai Super Skunk are all labeled in my previous update.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by!


Hi Jerry,

My Blue Cheesey ladies, started June 11, feel a kinship with yours. Here's pictures from tonight - they are at day 10 of 12/12. I only have my one grow area for now and will see this crop all the way with fluoro T5. I've spent enough $ for now! Been having a small housefly invasion but sticky traps are getting them.

Have fun,
H


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 22, 2009)

hemphopper said:


> Hi Jerry,
> 
> My Blue Cheesey ladies, started June 11, feel a kinship with yours. Here's pictures from tonight - they are at day 10 of 12/12. I only have my one grow area for now and will see this crop all the way with fluoro T5. I've spent enough $ for now! Been having a small housefly invasion but sticky traps are getting them.
> 
> ...



Yo man, your plants look freaking awesome. I'm digging those grow bags too...something I may consider in the future.

It's quite reassuring to see you plants look so similar to mine...must mean the genetics are pretty stable in that they all look the same.

Keep those pics coming! I'm eager to see how they progress through flower!


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 23, 2009)

hemphopper said:


> Hi Jerry,
> 
> My Blue Cheesey ladies, started June 11, feel a kinship with yours. Here's pictures from tonight - they are at day 10 of 12/12. I only have my one grow area for now and will see this crop all the way with fluoro T5. I've spent enough $ for now! Been having a small housefly invasion but sticky traps are getting them.
> 
> ...


 
Is it those lil flies that lay eggs and live in the soil? If it is them u can put a layer of sand on top of ur soil then they wont be able to get to your soil. 

Just out of interest does anyone know what the lil flies do in the soil. Do they eat the roots and damage the plant?


Evil


----------



## hemphopper (Jul 23, 2009)

Evil Buddies said:


> Is it those lil flies that lay eggs and live in the soil? If it is them u can put a layer of sand on top of ur soil then they wont be able to get to your soil.
> 
> Just out of interest does anyone know what the lil flies do in the soil. Do they eat the roots and damage the plant?
> 
> ...


The little flies, which I do have as well as the house flies, I think are fungus gnats. People say they eat the roots when in the soil. I used Fox Farm Ocean Forest and I believe they may have been in the soil when I bought it. I'm gonna try the mosquito dunk solution if they get worse. A commercial grower I spoke to says they only eat fungus in the soil and that they do not damage his plants. He certainly has years of experience to draw on. My plants are healthy from what I can tell. But vigilance is always good. I see the sand remedy out there and I will try that next grow.

Peace,
H


----------



## hemphopper (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Jerry. Your experience is inspiring. I need to expand my set up for next grow and start to learn to take cuttings, set up a seperate flowering area and learn about trimmimg and training the plants.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 23, 2009)

I recommend the sand. It has worked wonders for my garden, though it tends to mix in with the soil around the top and edges of the pot, which can be a little annoying. Otherwise, it keeps those little flying things at bay.

You should PM babs and ask her about what she does with fungus gnats...LOL!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 23, 2009)

hemphopper said:


> The little flies, which I do have as well as the house flies, I think are fungus gnats. People say they eat the roots when in the soil. I used Fox Farm Ocean Forest and I believe they may have been in the soil when I bought it. I'm gonna try the mosquito dunk solution if they get worse. A commercial grower I spoke to says they only eat fungus in the soil and that they do not damage his plants. He certainly has years of experience to draw on. My plants are healthy from what I can tell. But vigilance is always good. I see the sand remedy out there and I will try that next grow.
> 
> Peace,
> H


 *Didn't we all know I would have my say? *
*Commercial grower or not, I'm going to have to strongly disagree that gnats do NOT do damage to your root system.*
*I have seen first hand the damage done. I recently repotted some house plants in hopes of getting rid of the old soil that had been invaded by these "things."*
*I know what those roots looked like from when I potted them first time around.....the root ball had all but disappeared on every plant.*
*Once again, I'm going to highly suggest you not just ignore them. 
"Spoke my piece" and I won't even go on a neurotic tangent.....*


----------



## hemphopper (Jul 23, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Didn't we all know I would have my say? *
> *Commercial grower or not, I'm going to have to strongly disagree that gnats do NOT do damage to your root system.*
> *I have seen first hand the damage done. I recently repotted some house plants in hopes of getting rid of the old soil that had been invaded by these "things."*
> *I know what those roots looked like from when I potted them first time around.....the root ball had all but disappeared on every plant.*
> ...


Yes, those little critters do make me nervous. I tried a layer of diatomaceous (spelling?) earth on top of the soil and that worked for a while. What's worked best for you once those bastards are there??

H.


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Hey Hemp....yeah, the sand works as a temporary solution but doesn't ever really completely resolve the problem itself. I tediously swab underneath my leaves with rubbing alcohol to kill the eggs. I used to do it weekly, but now check daily,*
*I know many say the quick and easy solution is Gnatrol. I don't know much about it other than it's expensive....but I will purchase should my efforts not take care of the problem.*
*I've also used the "fly ribbons".....the yellow sticky tape that you hang. I read somewhere on this forum that one guy tapes it around the perimeter of his plant--probably not a bad idea either. Notice when you water, they tend to take a walk on that very area.*
*My most recent attempt has been with the dunks. I was very wary in using--thinking it may hurt my plants. You can get these at Lowes for about 10 dollars. I just crumbled it up and applied on the surface of the soil. I also crumbled some up in my watering bottle.*
*I pull out my magnifying glass and peek a few inches into my soil on occasion. So far, so good.*
*I become somewhat demented in dealing with these lil shits. LOL, I should make a video of me loosing it.....I sit there and say "Haha you lil f'er......meet your maker."*
*LOL, I'm not right....but in the best of ways.*
*Oh, and let's not forget the Neem Oil. Use it while in veg though. I also used some stuff from Lowes--trying to remember the name---it's organic, picture of a tomato on it. I figured if it was good for tomatoes, it would work for what I was attempting to accomplish. I used that after 2 applications of the NEEM. You have to stay on top of it.*
*I will say that when using the organic spray from Lowes, I was devastated when I looked at the plants the next morning. They were drooping, basically looking as if they were in the process of dying. They perked right up within a couple of days. I don't suggest using it more than once.*
*I'm down to seeing an adult fly around on a rare occasion and finding hardly any eggs any longer---on the plants anyway. Who knows where else they may possibly lay their eggs?*
*Bear in mind though...one adult can lay as many as 1000 eggs in a lifetime.*
*I figure I have successfully killed at least a possible million.*
*Good luck!!!*


----------



## hemphopper (Jul 24, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Hey Hemp....yeah, the sand works as a temporary solution but doesn't ever really completely resolve the problem itself. I tediously swab underneath my leaves with rubbing alcohol to kill the eggs. I used to do it weekly, but now check daily,*
> *I know many say the quick and easy solution is Gnatrol. I don't know much about it other than it's expensive....but I will purchase should my efforts not take care of the problem.*
> *I've also used the "fly ribbons".....the yellow sticky tape that you hang. I read somewhere on this forum that one guy tapes it around the perimeter of his plant--probably not a bad idea either. Notice when you water, they tend to take a walk on that very area.*
> *My most recent attempt has been with the dunks. I was very wary in using--thinking it may hurt my plants. You can get these at Lowes for about 10 dollars. I just crumbled it up and applied on the surface of the soil. I also crumbled some up in my watering bottle.*
> ...


Thanks Babs,

I have some sticky traps and they are helping. I'm blooming now so I do want to be careful. There's some beneficial nematodes from Gardens Alive that are supposed to eat the larvae in the soil. I'm tempted to try those as it sounds like a benign (at least for us) way to go. Probably a real Sci Fi nightmare for the varmints!


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Jul 24, 2009)

lookin forward to seein the results, how much growth was under the spot you topped when you origionally topped them?
subscribed and rep


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 25, 2009)

The Cheese Is Dank said:


> lookin forward to seein the results, how much growth was under the spot you topped when you origionally topped them?
> subscribed and rep


Hey Cheese, glad to have you along.

I left probably six nodes or so beneath where I topped, all very tightly spaced. Since topping the shoots have stretched out a little (probably just a result from the auxins [hormones] transferring from the top to the secondary branches forming my new colas).


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Jul 25, 2009)

nice, glad to hear they are doin fine, u gonna lolli pop them too? if so when? thanks


----------



## hemphopper (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Jerry,

Regarding Lollipopping and trimming plants during budding, My box is getting real crowded and the Blue Cheese as you know so well, are fat bushy babies with some meat on their bones, not to mention the numerous side branches. So, I need to trim. I'm 2 weeks into flower with pistils on all growing tips. Is there anything to beware of in trimming the bottom 3 or 4 side branches off? Those tops aren't gonna make significant buds anyhow and the airflow will improve and I might gain enough space to hang some cfls for more lumens. Any advice is welcome. I probably shouldnt have tried putting 10 plants in a 2 X 4 X 6 box. A full house for sure.

Thanks, H


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Hey Hemp...I'm just going to throw something out there. I used to do just that....take the bottom "few" branches off---and into the same stage of flowering. I don't believe I ever touched this particular one after 21/2 weeks. I did so for different reasons. I wanted my plants to look good :::rolling eyes::: My reason for doing so was not because they were even near dead. "Anyway"...I probably got somewhat lucky with a strain that had really strong genetics---because I stripped another one so many times during flower--and all throughout---that plant came out with only a few seeds.*
*The point is, it may---it may not---turn on you. I don't know though....never grown this strain. Maybe it can take a little more than the next. Personally, I wouldn't touch it.*


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 26, 2009)

*...But I would "bend" the branches to suit your lighting situations*


----------



## hemphopper (Jul 26, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *...But I would "bend" the branches to suit your lighting situations*


Thanks Babs - we'll do some bending tonight. here's 3 pics of these plants


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 27, 2009)

HH--The plants look great. I can they're a little over two weeks in 12/12 right? I can see they are doing some stretching (not bad stretching though...just natural stretching) but still look nice and compact.

The Cheese--I don't think I'm going to lollipop these, but that may be a road I go down with some clones. Four colas per pot X 8 pots in flower room = 32 colas in my tiny space. We'll see how it develops.


----------



## hemphopper (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Jerry,

This learning to grow thing is interesting because much of what we learn will apply to future crops but not necessarily to the present ones. Babs gave me good advice regarding bending. I'm not going to prune during flowering - sounds too risky - so next grow I won't be so greedy by trying to put too many plants into a small space! 3 of my 10 cheeses are stretching so those are candidates for bending. I may put some of the shorter ones up on blocks so as to keep as even a canopy as possible. Last night I added a couple of cfls to side fill some areas with more light. Hopefully I can build a flowering box for next grow and get an HPS set up for that. They are developing flowers at a rapid rate now. I'll put up some pictures of the growing tips soon. I cant wait to see your next posting!

All the best,
H


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 27, 2009)

Well HH, looks like you won't have to wait long for that update my friend.

We'll start with a bit of bad news. It appears both of the blue cheese tops I attempted to clone failed. For whatever reason they didn't want to root. I think it was because the tops were fairly well established with pretty solid/woody stems, which I've heard is bad for cloning. Oh well. The PPP has been moved to the veg shelf and the 2 Thai clones are in the flower room--I've decided it's time to find out if they are male or female. As a result, the clone room is currently unoccupied.

The larger plants in flower are doing fine. Temps are in the low 90's even with the a/c running. I'm in the process of constructing a new venting system up through my ceiling, but it's a little more difficult than I initially planned.

The vegging plants are looking great. After careful consideration, I've decided to grow them organically. This poses a bit of a problem, in that I already have a mostly full bottle of Grow Big and mostly full bottle of Tiger Bloom...both of which are inorganic fertilizers. So I've been using some 5-1-1 fish emulsion, FF Big Bloom, some high P bat guano, and some Botanicare Cal-Mag Plus. I'm going to pick up some high-nitrogen Peruvian seabird guano in the next few days, along with some earthworm castings. I've been considering constructing a worm box too...

Here's Blue Cheese B. Tips are still curling under because of the heat. I try to raise the lights, but it just encourages them to grow faster towards them. So I'm living with this condition for now.






Another view...






Blue Cheese A. Aside from that lower yellowing and tip curl, doing good. Hopefully the emulsion has enough N to stop that yellowing...






Here are the two main colas, alternating nodes and all. Looks good up here...






PPP. Still looking great.






A view from the top...






In a bit of breaking news, the PPP has preflowers! And it confirms what I already hoped/knew...it's a girl!






Here's one of the Thai Super Skunks. I released the ties to keep them a little more upright--I don't have the space to let them stretch out as far horizontally as I would like.






Here's the other Thai SS.






My PPP clone. Pushing out some new growth.






Here she is in her new home!


----------



## hemphopper (Jul 27, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Well HH, looks like you won't have to wait long for that update my friend.
> 
> We'll start with a bit of bad news. It appears both of the blue cheese tops I attempted to clone failed. For whatever reason they didn't want to root. I think it was because the tops were fairly well established with pretty solid/woody stems, which I've heard is bad for cloning. Oh well. The PPP has been moved to the veg shelf and the 2 Thai clones are in the flower room--I've decided it's time to find out if they are male or female. As a result, the clone room is currently unoccupied.
> 
> ...


They are looking really strong. The Cheese show really strong stalks and the alternating nodes bode well for great bud production. Have they been under HID light? I know you've mentioned that earier in this thread. You've got a terriffic grow underway mu friend. A pleasure to see.

H


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 27, 2009)

Nope, just 26 watt cfl's. Mostly 6500k, but a couple 2700k just to get that warmer spectrum.

I'm liking the alternating nodes too. I figure I'll probably let these girls veg for a while before throwing them into flower...I've thought of keeping a few for mothers, but my flower space is so small it probably isn't practical. I can just take clones from vegging plants as I need them.

Which reminds me, I'm going to be taking one clone from each blue cheese in the next few days to make up for the failed top clones.


----------



## hemphopper (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Jerry,

Here's tonight's pics of my blue cheese. Pistil growth is accelerating. I set up a CO2 boost bucket with feed lines right into the canopy. Fans are set to 30 min on 30 min off. That has boosted my operating temp range - 95 as a high down to low to mid 80's as a low. Hopefully they won't be stressed by the temp swing but it least it's got rhythm. I'm starting to bend the tall ones. Those 3 were, i think, the first to germinate. They have really stretched.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 28, 2009)

Damn Jerry, that PPP looks like it will be one massive cola. Hopefully you can get the HPS going to really fatten her up good. That sucks about the clones dying. Do try to take as many as you can this time. It would be a shame to do all the work of growing out seeds to find out what you have and then losing it. Growing from seed leaves too much mystery for me.


----------



## damsel in distress (Jul 28, 2009)

hi they are fungus gnats. i used neem oil and yellow strips did the trick


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 29, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Damn Jerry, that PPP looks like it will be one massive cola. Hopefully you can get the HPS going to really fatten her up good. That sucks about the clones dying. Do try to take as many as you can this time. It would be a shame to do all the work of growing out seeds to find out what you have and then losing it. Growing from seed leaves too much mystery for me.


Yeah, the cola looks pretty nice so far. Lots of nice branching going on...I wish I had topped her. Oh well, I've got a healthy and happy clone of her so no worries.

I wasn't really _that _surprised the tops of the blue cheeses didn't make it...though I've managed to root all the other tops I've attempted (including the two Thai Super Skunk tops). I just think the stems were too "woody" for it to properly root. But I will be taking a few clones from each just to be sure I at least get one going.

I rigged up a 250cfm 6" inline duct fan to my flower room, venting it into the space above the ceiling. It only dropped the temp by a couple degrees, if that. I mean, I can feel the air moving and all, but the room isn't sealed so I'm not sure it's operating as efficiently as it could. Plus the intake air is already around 80, so not too much I can do about that. I think the high temps are taking their toll on the plants in there too, which is unfortunate. They're still budding, but I just can't help but think the quality of finished product will be negatively affected.

I still have the a/c unit in there, and I've been running it until the last couple days, but it is such a major draw on power I want to avoid it whenever possible.

Growing in the summer is quite a challenge...and it isn't even August yet...


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Jerry, you need to go look for some flesh there from your blue cheese before flowering. It would be a shame not to have at least a couple clones from that. And that PPP...tons and tons of places to take some clones....and in taking them, you will only be encouraging it to become a FAT(er) bud.*
*That thai is supposed to get really tall, yes? I'm sure I read somewhere that they are a pain in the butt to grow, but I don't remember why. *
*Hehe....wouldn't you know that I closely inspected your close up shots for gnats? LOL*
*Plants are looking SWEET.*


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 30, 2009)

hemphopper said:


> Hi Jerry,
> 
> Here's tonight's pics of my blue cheese. Pistil growth is accelerating. I set up a CO2 boost bucket with feed lines right into the canopy. Fans are set to 30 min on 30 min off. That has boosted my operating temp range - 95 as a high down to low to mid 80's as a low. Hopefully they won't be stressed by the temp swing but it least it's got rhythm. I'm starting to bend the tall ones. Those 3 were, i think, the first to germinate. They have really stretched.


 *What kind of space are you working with there Hemp?*


----------



## hemphopper (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Babs - Space, my final frontier, is a plywood box - 2.5' X 4.5' X 6' that i built to do a fluorescent grow. I know i should use HID light but maybe next grow. I have 2 4 foot 4 tube T5 fixtures in there, carbon filtered inline fan exhausting through the top right wall and passive inlet ducts on the bottom of both side walls. I have a clip on fan inside the box to keep my ladies exercised, probly should be playing them some music too - actually I do do that sometimes, Live music though. I did a couple of grows in the mid 70's using fluoro's based on Murphy Steven's book "How to Grow MJ Indoors Under Lights" and again in the mid 80's when I learned that one can flower plants much earlier than after 3 months of veg. Anyhow that's what I have at present. I shoulda been less greedy and done fewer plants. How we learn. So far so good though. I bought the Farm - Fox Farm that is. Using their nutes per their schedule but going lightly. I mix 3 gallons but ony add nutes for 2 gallons. Plants seem healthy but the fluoro stretch is evident. I'll get buds but they wont be the macho looking nug muffins that become centerfolds. I think they'll be ok in the bowl though.
Cheers

H



Babs34 said:


> *What kind of space are you working with there Hemp?*


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 1, 2009)

hemphopper said:


> Hey Babs - Space, my final frontier, is a plywood box - 2.5' X 4.5' X 6' that i built to do a fluorescent grow. I know i should use HID light but maybe next grow. I have 2 4 foot 4 tube T5 fixtures in there, carbon filtered inline fan exhausting through the top right wall and passive inlet ducts on the bottom of both side walls. I have a clip on fan inside the box to keep my ladies exercised, probly should be playing them some music too - actually I do do that sometimes, Live music though. I did a couple of grows in the mid 70's using fluoro's based on Murphy Steven's book "How to Grow MJ Indoors Under Lights" and again in the mid 80's when I learned that one can flower plants much earlier than after 3 months of veg. Anyhow that's what I have at present. I shoulda been less greedy and done fewer plants. How we learn. So far so good though. I bought the Farm - Fox Farm that is. Using their nutes per their schedule but going lightly. I mix 3 gallons but ony add nutes for 2 gallons. Plants seem healthy but the fluoro stretch is evident. I'll get buds but they wont be the macho looking nug muffins that become centerfolds. I think they'll be ok in the bowl though.
> Cheers
> 
> H


You're setup seems fine. I personally like t5's a lot...do you have 6500k or 2700k? The 6500's (blue) are good for vegging, while the 2700's (red) are good for flower. But with your 2 4-tube fixtures you could add 1 or 2 red ones during veg and 1 or 2 blue ones during flower just to get a more complete spectrum on your girls.

The fox farm nutrients are good. I've used them successfully and have been happy with the results. I was a little disappointed to learn the only organic one of the trio is the Big Bloom. But they work well in light doses (as seem to be administering).

Which reminds me...I just purchased 4 bottles of Blue Mountain organic fertilizers on ebay for $25! I'm stoked!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello all, time for another update. Things have been going fine back at Jerry's farm. Let's take a peek at the progress, shall we?

Here's Blue Cheese B. A little yellow at the bottom and curly at the tips, but doing well.






Blue Cheese A. She needs a booster seat as she is short. This pheno is much slower in its development, but is maintaining a compact size. I'm going to take a couple clones of her anyway, but I'll probably stick with Blue Cheese B as my mum. It's still too early to tell.






PPP. Looking excellent as ever.






Another view of PPP.






PPP Jr.






One of the Thai Super Skunks. This little sucker is tall and leggy. The top has been in flower for almost a week now, so I recon we'll see some sexual development on that in a few days.






Same deal here. Tall, leggy, and awaiting results from the top in the flower room.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh, and I should mention those pics are from a day and a half ago. I fed them this morning, so I'm sure they'll look pretty different in a few days.


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Aug 6, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Oh, and I should mention those pics are from a day and a half ago. I fed them this morning, so I'm sure they'll look pretty different in a few days.



lookin sweet, i want some of that ppp


----------



## hemphopper (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Jerry,

Farmer J!! Lookin very beautiful on this summer early afternoon!! Very good indeed. I have noticed that roughly 40% of my Blue Cheese show lengthening and the others remain short and compact after close to 4 weeks of 12 12. Interesting that the stretching ones are not bulking the buds up as well as the shorter ones are. It's a living process so each day is new and hopefully exciting. The topping you did on your Blue Cheese did result in 2 nice looking tops. You're gonna get some serious buddage I think. Do you have your HPS light going now? How's the ventilation set up?

Best,
H


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking sweet, Jerry. Keep your options open with the mothers. You never know how different the final product will be. The temps don't seem to be bothering them much. Doing great!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 6, 2009)

hemphopper said:


> Hi Jerry,
> 
> Farmer J!! Lookin very beautiful on this summer early afternoon!! Very good indeed. I have noticed that roughly 40% of my Blue Cheese show lengthening and the others remain short and compact after close to 4 weeks of 12 12. Interesting that the stretching ones are not bulking the buds up as well as the shorter ones are. It's a living process so each day is new and hopefully exciting. The topping you did on your Blue Cheese did result in 2 nice looking tops. You're gonna get some serious buddage I think. Do you have your HPS light going now? How's the ventilation set up?
> 
> ...


Thanks HH. I think the topping worked OK, though I would have rather done it above the 2nd true node when they were younger to get 4 colas, but what can you do. The ones I have going now look quite nice--lots of potential clone sites too. We'll just see how the two pheno's compare. It's nice to have options and be picky 

The HPS is running in the flower room...currently budding 4 topped bagseed plants. I always forget to take pics of them (or they're always sleeping when I'm taking pics), so I'll do it tonight. I rigged up a 6" semi-rigid duct to a 250cfm 6" in-line fan, pulling air from directly beneath the light and venting it above the false ceiling (of sheet rock? or whatever you call those white panel things that create a false ceiling). Unfortunately, the thing doesn't really help. At all. I leave it running because it HAS to be doing SOMETHING...I mean, I can feel a nice pull of air, but it's just not enough. Bottom line...I NEED A COOL TUBE/AIR COOLED REFLECTOR! And I'm going to get one soon. I've been shopping around trying to get a good deal.

To make a long story short, it's too bloody hot for me to subject my PPP or Blue Cheeses to those 93+ temps. I suppose I could begin flowering under cfl's until I get my cool tube (or until winter comes) but for now I figure just let them keep vegging. By the end of August I expect to have a functioning cool tube and hopefully some reasonable temps!

Edit: I do have an A/C in the room that has been working well until the last month or so. It turns out speaker grill cloth is not very breathable...so trying to vent the exhaust from the portable a/c through it results in heat build-up and eventually a thermal termination of the condenser...meaning it shoots out HOT air. I've repositioned the stuff 1000 times but can't seem to get a consistent setup. When it works though, it works well...it just uses lots of electricity--loads more than a 6" exhaust fan!


----------



## hemphopper (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd love to know what you find out re cool tubes. I haven't gotten a HPS yet due to heat concerns. I know that cooling will be an issue and I have to stay on the stealth course for a while. HTG Supply has been my source for stuff as their prices are good and I've been fortunate so far. Their T5 4 tube fixture seems a good deal. You have a good grow goin on for sure


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Jerry, looking good man.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 8, 2009)

yeah they looking real good and that blue mountain stuff is really good. Keep up the good work jerry. 

I harvested my rhino jack today my cam is broke but will borrow one for some bud shots looks amazing red and orange buds. It's haging up drying now I love harvest time and still got 5 more ladies left to harvest. Looks like one is almost done in a few days and the leaves has turned purple. Its looking great smelling sweet.


Evil


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 10, 2009)

Those plants look amazing jerry nice work on the grow and enjoy the buds, thanks for the comments too


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 11, 2009)

Jerry, I wouldn't go with the cooltube. They're cheap to begin with because the reflector is inside the tube (just a reflective piece of metal that lines 1/2 of the tube) or kind of batwinged out to the side. The geometry of both setups are awful for reflecting light. Since the 1st type of reflector is the same shape as the tube (perfectly round) it ends up trapping light by reflecting it back onto itself. The batwing has the opposite problem of dispersing light too widely. They have a fix for this where you remove the reflector inside the tube and mount a different (non bat-wing) reflector to the outside. But this ends up costing more than if you has just bought a vented box type reflector to begin with. Daystar is the shit!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 11, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Jerry, I wouldn't go with the cooltube. They're cheap to begin with because the reflector is inside the tube (just a reflective piece of metal that lines 1/2 of the tube) or kind of batwinged out to the side. The geometry of both setups are awful for reflecting light. Since the 1st type of reflector is the same shape as the tube (perfectly round) it ends up trapping light by reflecting it back onto itself. The batwing has the opposite problem of dispersing light too widely. They have a fix for this where you remove the reflector inside the tube and mount a different (non bat-wing) reflector to the outside. But this ends up costing more than if you has just bought a vented box type reflector to begin with. Daystar is the shit!


Thanks for info mared. I've been looking at air cooled reflectors as well as cool tubes, and will probably go with the box type thing now that you've brought this to my attention. I considered a cool tube initially because my space is small and the light doesn't really need to disperse _that_ much...but then I thought about what would happen when I move somewhere with a larger room...and what if I want to get a 600w or 1000w sometime...so I think the air cooled hood is the way I'll go. Now I just need to find one for cheap...

I've been out of town for the last few days so I haven't really been keeping up the journal. Things are doing fine though...except the PPP clone developed this really weird discoloration on the top fan leaves. I'll take some pics later and share--doesn't seem serious or anything, I've just never seen anything like it. I'm still waiting for Thai SS clones to reveal sex so I know what to do with the two in the veg room. They are so fucking huge its unbelieveable. I'm a little scared of how much they're going to stretch in flower...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, and I just opened my Blue Mountain Organics package and found a FREE bag of worm castings! I sent them a message saying I was interested in ordering some to go with my nutrients and they threw one in for free!

I love these guys already!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Aug 13, 2009)

lookin dam good there jerry!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 15, 2009)

Evil Buddies said:


> I harvested my rhino jack today my cam is broke but will borrow one for some bud shots looks amazing red and orange buds. It's haging up drying now I love harvest time and still got 5 more ladies left to harvest. Looks like one is almost done in a few days and the leaves has turned purple. Its looking great smelling sweet.


Any pics yet Evil?



warisnottheanswer said:


> lookin dam good there jerry!


Thanks war. I'll get more pics up soon...


----------



## cappeeler09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Evil Buddies said:


> Nice one jerry had a look at ur 1st grow just checking out ur 2nd i have had loads of the blue cheese and u will love it real sweet blueberry taste and smell. Will be keeping an eye on ur babies.
> 
> Evil


 wots poppin bro....im getting close to flowering stage my plants are just under 1 and a half feet....ther very bushy....what do u thinks the best size to flower blue cheese......and when should i start trimming it down and how much can i cut off


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 18, 2009)

cappeeler09 said:


> wots poppin bro....im getting close to flowering stage my plants are just under 1 and a half feet....ther very bushy....what do u thinks the best size to flower blue cheese......and when should i start trimming it down and how much can i cut off


I guess the best size is whatever fits your height restrictions...

As far as trimming...what exactly do you want to trim?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 18, 2009)

I've been slacking. Here's the latest from Jerry's Farm...

PPP Jr. It's been in a black pot for a couple days and seems to be really liking it. I tried my hand at fimming about a week...and fuck, I missed. I don't know what I to expect really, but I think it worked out just fine.






Here's a top-down shot. Little sucker is growing quick.






Next, PPP Sr. Looking good too. There's been some yellowing and necrosis of the lower fan leaves, but really nothing too extreme. Probably going to take a couple more clones using the lowest branches...I read something about those being the best candidates as they take root more readily...or something. I purchased an $18 5-light "hydra" standing lamp from target a couple days ago to add some supplemental lighting now that the plants have gotten so damn tall.






Here's another shot of the PPP. Should be ready to flower in the next week or so (depending on several factors, including acquiring an air-cooled reflector...)






Blue Cheese B. Two solid main colas. Some more significant lower yellowing/necrosis on this one, but the added light and new diet (Blue Mountain Organic line) should take care of that. Tops look nice though, minus the leaf tip curl which has been there the whole time.






Blue Cheese A. Catching up in height. Doing fine though and showing preflowers.






Thai Super Skunk #1. Very tall. Very leggy. Takes 14 weeks to flower. I'm kinda hoping it turns out to be a male...ok, not really, but I know I don't need to grow this sucker inside ever again!






Thai Super Skunk #2. Healthier looking than #1. Both have had significant leaf dropping due to their immense height and insufficient lighting. They're on some good organic nutrients, I've added lights, we'll see if they're female...the tops are both in flower and have been for the past 2 weeks with no sign of sex. Hopefully that is a good thing.






Finally, a group shot to give a little perspective.







So they're all ready to hit the flower room, no question about that. The problem is still the HEAT. I need an air-cooled reflector...I think it's the only way. I'm short on funds, but that should be changing in the next week. As soon as that happens I'll grab one from my hydro store and load up the flower room! I hope I can find one that fits!

I'm also now 100% organic with the BMO nutrient line I'm feeding the plants. It's too soon to say if I notice a difference, but early returns are positive...


----------



## hemphopper (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow Jerry! Good to see the farm on the cusp of autumn! I like the group shot and the cheese have maintained their compact stature - like little muscle girls! My Blue Cheese are in day 38 of flower and buds are forming nicely. I've added extra (4 42W) CFLS in additio to the T5's and Tricome production is sweet and sticky. I had a bad time with the FF nutes and am going to finish them with Neptune's Harvest Fish/Seaweed blend. Like you, organic. The FF's for me were too hot even though I mixed em dilute. I can't wait to see you plants budded out and am anxious to hear what you wind up with for a cooled hood and how it works.

Best,
H


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 18, 2009)

hemphopper said:


> Wow Jerry! Good to see the farm on the cusp of autumn! I like the group shot and the cheese have maintained their compact stature - like little muscle girls! My Blue Cheese are in day 38 of flower and buds are forming nicely. I've added extra (4 42W) CFLS in additio to the T5's and Tricome production is sweet and sticky. I had a bad time with the FF nutes and am going to finish them with Neptune's Harvest Fish/Seaweed blend. Like you, organic. The FF's for me were too hot even though I mixed em dilute. I can't wait to see you plants budded out and am anxious to hear what you wind up with for a cooled hood and how it works.
> 
> Best,
> H


Thanks man. Good to hear about your sweet and sticky situation! Those added 42 watters should make a big impact.

Regarding the nutrients...foxfarm worked for me in my first grow, but I know I used way too much. Often times less is more, and that seems to be most true of nutrients. I wanted to try something different for my second grow, and I managed to find a low-cost organic nutrient line that I've heard great things about. I like organic fruits and vegetables, so why not marijuana?

I forgot to mention in my update that I plan on taking some clones of the blue cheeses as well as the PPP. Should be doing it in the next couple days, so stay tuned for that one.

I'm also going to get my experimental coco grow up and running. I've got a brick of the stuff, so I might as well use it!


----------



## hemphopper (Aug 18, 2009)

I really dig learning from everyone's efforts - the Coco experience will be interesting. No Gnats with that stuff I'd guess. Some threads I'v also been following are Uncle Ben's thread about getting 4 main colas but he shares a lot of botanical knowledge there too. There's also a cat named Growone or something like that who grew one plant (Grow Tube Part deux) in a tube he made out of roof flashing and lit with 3 42 W cfl. He got close to 2 OZ of dry bud from that set up which impressed me through the economics of it.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Jerry nice thread mate and great healthy looking ladies.. Well done.. Can i ask what temps you have there ? and can i ask exactly how you make the CO2 with yeast and water or whatever ingredients you need.

I have temps in the mid to low 80's all the time and mine seem to be growing great, but i'm really intersted in how you make you C02 any tips i would appriciate and would give rep + in return.

thanks mate.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 18, 2009)

mattyblade1 said:


> Jerry nice thread mate and great healthy looking ladies.. Well done.. Can i ask what temps you have there ? and can i ask exactly how you make the CO2 with yeast and water or whatever ingredients you need.
> 
> I have temps in the mid to low 80's all the time and mine seem to be growing great, but i'm really intersted in how you make you C02 any tips i would appriciate and would give rep + in return.
> 
> thanks mate.


My temps in the veg room are usually in the low to mid 80's, getting as high as 87 once in a while. The flower room gets up to about 94 on a regular basis. There are 4 bagseed plants flowering in there, but I can't subject my quality genetics to those extreme temps.

As far as the CO2, just take an empty jug of some sort, fill it with warm water, a cup or 2 of sugar, and some yeast (I like to use the pre-portioned packages, but you can buy a little jar too). I don't think the amounts are critical. The key is to cut a small hole in the cap...small enough you can cover it with your finger and give the jug a good shake. When you shake the mixture it releases CO2...and builds pressure inside the jug. When you release your finger it will force out the CO2 in a little burst. It's good to shake it every few hours if possible. You'll know the mixture needs recharging when you shake it and it doesn't really bubble up and create pressure. Just give it some more sugar or more yeast and it should be good to go. Change it out every couple of weeks and you'll be good to go.

CO2 absorption is optimal with all fans (extraction/oscillating/whatever) off. So if you want to turn off your fans for 15 minutes and give a few good bursts to each plant that would be a good idea...but I don't do all that. I just let it sit there and shake it every once in a while.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Could you use an empty coke bottle or something like that with a hole cut in the top ?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 19, 2009)

mattyblade1 said:


> Could you use an empty coke bottle or something like that with a hole cut in the top ?


that would work fine. anything plastic you can shake (with finger covering hole) and squeeze.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Cool mate thanks


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 20, 2009)

So I decided to it was time to take some clones of the three primary girls (both blue cheeses and the ppp) yesterday morning. All cuttings were taken from the lowest or next-to-lowest branches on all plants. This was done for two reasons:
1) The branches below the two main colas on the blue cheeses (there are like 4 or 5 nodes below where I topped) seem to be suffering a bit...whether it is lack of lower light, nutrients, whatever. I figured they aren't going to produce much in flower, so why not see if you can turn them into new plants?!
2) I remember reading somewhere that the lower branches are better for cloning...whether it is because they have less hormones or something else I can't quite remember...but the PPP clone that is now about a month old was taken from the lowest branch and it rooted just fine.

Some of the clones aren't the most healthy looking, but that ties into reason #1 why I chose to use them...

Anyway, pics...

Here's a group shot. The two on the left are from Blue Cheese A. The middle is PPP. The two on the right are Blue Cheese B. I should really label them...






Blue Cheese A clones.






Blue Cheese B clones






And one PPP clone. I only took one because I've already got the older clone and the mother.







The clones are in 3:1 mixture of Ocean Forest and Light Warrior. I'm not using any humidity dome this time, just frequent misting. I'm also only using one t5 on 24/7.

Oh, and here's a shot of the veg room in situ, just for fun...


----------



## hemphopper (Aug 20, 2009)

Lookin Good Jerry! Inspiring too!


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 22, 2009)

How tall you gonna veg them things Jerry? You tryin to build some tree houses in em or something LOL? Is it an optical illusion or are those plants like 4 feet tall? JK I'm sure you've got a plan. But I wanted to let you know that I harvested my GHS Cheese and even though your strain is probably not related at all to mine I now understand how the concept of cheese can work awesome with weed. It actually turned out a lot better than I expected. Had a fake me out smell on the vine but got real strong and dank after chopping and drying. Plus potency is great. So yea I hope you get similar rewards from your cheesey adventures.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, now that you mention it they are getting a little big...after checking the height limitations on my flower room and the current size of the thai super skunks, I came to the conclusion that I'm fucked. I can finally confirm one is female--the TSS clones (really the tops from when I topped them) have been in the flower room for over 2 weeks, and just yesterday I saw my first pistils on one plant. Too bad I don't know which clone goes with which plant...still nothing from the other clone.

Anyway, the damn things are already over 2 feet tall, and from I hear it will be getting MUCH taller. I've been employing some lightweight (and some not-so-lightweight) supercropping to keep them in line, but I may have to do some extreme training to keep them in check. I've also considered just topping them...or possibly bonsai-ing the roots...if I trim off a portion of root mass and repot in some fresh soil I may be able to get through flower with it in a small black container, which saves about 7 inches of height compared to the white ones.

Less extreme measures involve me removing the lower shelf they currently sit on and let them sit on the floor, or possibly raising the shelf from which the lights hang...though that seems less likely (and like a lot of work). I can probably grow a 4 to 4.5 foot tall plant without too much fuss...

The blue cheeses and ppp are both about 1.5 feet tall...which is right about where I want them. I could have started flowering on all of them long ago if I wasn't so concerned about the heat issue.

But my money is coming, and soon after an air cooled reflector, so I'll probably just bite the bullet and put the Thai's in to flower now...especially considering they have 14 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh, and about the cheese thing...I'm not sure how it's going to work out or what it will smell like, but I'm pretty excited either way.


----------



## hemphopper (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Jerry,

I cut one of my Blue Cheese last night to make room. Smallest one and a bit scraggly having lost a lot of leaves early on and having gnats and nute burn. Still though I was impressed by the number of budded branches. I flash dried some trim and my wife and I couldn't finish a whole joint. Stuff is good and I'm really looking forward to properly dried and cured bud. The drying buds have a strong but not really skunky smell. They smelled skunky earlier in the grow but now seem a bit fruity. I stopped the FF Nutes and am only using a fish/seaweed blend - don't know if that influenced taste or not. At middle of week 7 of flowering. Gonna wait as long as possible to cut the rest. Never topped em but well budded side branches - Good Strain! You will get a lot of bud from your Cheese girls - they from wisconsin?? "Cheese buds the Wake and Bake Breakfeast Treat"


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 28, 2009)

HH...glad to hear you liked the smoke! 7 Weeks seems a little early, but you do what you've got to do right? Do you have a microscope to check the trichomes for peak potency? Barney's says it is an 8-9 week strain so you should be getting close!

I finally bit the bullet and picked up a super sun II air cooled reflector for the flower room. I rigged it up last night and the temp only increased by 3 degrees compared to ambient room temp...which is a HUGE success in my eyes. I'm also pretty satisfied with the 250 cfm inline duct fan that is sucking out the air...I'm sure a 440 cfm would do even better, but that's another $100+ I'd rather drop on some beans!

I anticipated getting the new reflector a couple days ago and decided to switch the lights in the veg room to 12/12 to get the ball rolling on flowering. I'm going to repot the two blue cheeses and the big ppp tonight when they wake up (8pm) into large white pots and they can assume their proper place in the flower room. Given the obscene height of the Thai Super Skunk, I may be leaving it in the small black pot until I figure out what the hell to do with it (I refer to it in the singular now because I know one is male and one is female...I just don't know which is which...but I've got a good guess...should know for sure in a couple days to a week).

Sorry no pics right now...all the lights are off except the cone chamber. Speaking of, I decided to re-institute use of the humidity dome for the clones and I think it's helping. I can keep the humidity around 80-90% while only marginally raising the temperature.

They all seem to be staying alive, which is good for about one week. Some look a little better than others, but I have no reason to doubt they will all root.

My goal is to get a roughly 2 week rotation schedule going, where I take fresh clones and root them for 2 weeks in the clone chamber, switch them to veg for another 2 weeks or 3 weeks and then on to the flower room for 8-9 weeks to finish up. 

I'm also considering growing them all out SOG style...I would top everything above the second node for 4 main colas or FIM (which I'm warming up to after experimenting with it on my PPP clone) and try to get a few main spears growing within the 7x7" square pots. I've learned I can fit 8 of these pots in the flower room, but they are all right up against either a wall or another plant, so they can't really grow horizontally.

None of these plans I make ever really come to fruition, as I just change and adapt as the situation demands. It's nice to have a plan though just in case things all decide to work out like they should...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 30, 2009)

Pre-Update Update:

I repotted the big PPP and both Blue Cheeses this morning. Both have been transferred to the flowering room where they will fruitfully live out the rest of their lives. No pics yet...it's hard to take pictures when the lights are only on for 12 hours and I'm sleeping for most of those.

GOOD NEWS: After failing to root the tops of the blue cheeses a few weeks ago, the two Blue Cheese A clones have successfully rooted in 10 days! Hopefully the others aren't far behind!

Gonna post up a real update later with some pics, I promise!

Oh, and I'm going to order some seeds tomorrow, *so throw me some ideas for preferred strains!* I've got about 13 in mind right now...to be whittled down to 2 or 3 depending on $$$$


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 30, 2009)

I've got my sights set on Reserva Privada OG Kush, Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze and Barney's Farm LSD.

Opinions?


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Aug 30, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> I've got my sights set on Reserva Privada OG Kush, Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze and Barney's Farm LSD.
> 
> Opinions?


I dont know wat any1 else thinks, but with ur skills i think a nice romulan or blueberry romulan plant would be so nice. im sure once other people start replying ill change my mind but until then u have my opinion


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Cheese...I can't find any romulan on Attitude...I know some of subcool's strains have it in the genes, but I don't want to pay attitude prices for his gear. I'll get it someday, but I'll get it from breedbay for half the price. For now, I'm sticking with what I know works...Attitude.

I'm looking at some Chiesel too...Big Buddha Cheese x Soma NYC Diesel...


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 30, 2009)

Jerry, no Green House please. I like the OG Kush, prepare for major stinkage but I think you have found out by now that if the plant doesn't stink like crazy it's not worth growing. I look for strains that have the rep as most stinkiest. I worked out a deal in exchange for pics with another seedbank, I'll pm you with details. It's pretty cool. But I haven't cruised the Attitude in a while. Let me check and see what I would recommend.


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 30, 2009)

OK nothing I would feel confident in recommending there is gonna be cheap. You can't lose with DJ Short, Serious, Soma, but honestly the best value still seems to be Subcool to me. I wouldn't look at it like you can get it cheaper somewhere else, that is true of anything. You have to look at your personal utility and the barriers to obtaining it for that cheaper cost. If you won't order from anywhere else then you shouldn't even factor in those prices. So the fact that Subcool is cheaper elsewhere doesn't change the fact that they are still the best genetics for the lowest price that I see there. Sorry, I just took and economics class and I try to look at every purchase in those terms now. Out of all the beans that have a rep for being sure fire killer dank those are the cheapest at that particular site.


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Jerrry. Subscribed! Looking good man. That thai super skunk looks a little unruly! Your gonna need to tame that bitch in flower man. can't wait to see her go though. Should be worth it. And my BC look just like yours did a few weeks ago, short and squat. Looking forward to see them flowering too. Good luck mate, I'll be following along!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 31, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> OK nothing I would feel confident in recommending there is gonna be cheap. You can't lose with DJ Short, Serious, Soma, but honestly the best value still seems to be Subcool to me. I wouldn't look at it like you can get it cheaper somewhere else, that is true of anything. You have to look at your personal utility and the barriers to obtaining it for that cheaper cost. If you won't order from anywhere else then you shouldn't even factor in those prices. So the fact that Subcool is cheaper elsewhere doesn't change the fact that they are still the best genetics for the lowest price that I see there. Sorry, I just took and economics class and I try to look at every purchase in those terms now. Out of all the beans that have a rep for being sure fire killer dank those are the cheapest at that particular site.


LOL, I love the economic justification you gave!

The only reason I'm committed to ordering from attitude is that I've done it before successfully and I know what to expect (there's something to be said for that when you're about to drop a couple hundred bucks on some legally challenged merchandise...).

I guess another reason I am ordering from attitude is they accept credit cards. Hemp depot and breedbay both only take money orders, which adds an extra 2+ weeks to the process (provided it doesn't get lost in the mail on the way).

So the bottom line is I plan on obtaining some subcool genetics SOMETIME...Jack the Ripper and Agent Orange specifically...but the "economist" in me won't let me spend twice as much on something I can get for less somewhere else. It's not that I won't order from anywhere else...I just won't order from anywhere else _this time_.

TGA strains aside, I think I picked some good ones in the OG Kush, the Super Lemon Haze and the LSD. I may throw a single chiesel or something in there too (another perk of attitude...the pick n' mix).

Edit: Just saw your post about not ordering any greenhouse products...I don't have any experience them and I know you're growing out some of their stuff now...maybe I'll just get one Super Lemon Haze seed and more of something else?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 31, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Hey Jerrry. Subscribed! Looking good man. That thai super skunk looks a little unruly! Your gonna need to tame that bitch in flower man. can't wait to see her go though. Should be worth it. And my BC look just like yours did a few weeks ago, short and squat. Looking forward to see them flowering too. Good luck mate, I'll be following along!


Thanks Snow! The thai's have been getting a little out of control lately, but only one is a female so it isn't too big of a deal. I'm just gonna supercrop the hell out of it when it starts to outgrow my space (which I'm expecting to happen any second now...)


----------



## jrk152 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just read this from front to back and its looking real good
How long into 12/12 has it been?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 31, 2009)

jrk152 said:


> Just read this from front to back and its looking real good
> How long into 12/12 has it been?


Thanks for ready jrk!

The Blue Cheese and PPP have been in 12/12 for about 4 days...the Thai SS maybe a day or two longer. The topped bagseed plants have been in for about 5 or 6 weeks now...they aren't looking like anything special (probably because they were experimental and I neglected the shit out of them for a little while).

I've got some updated pics to post very soon...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 31, 2009)

Well folks, there's been a lot going on so let's get everyone caught up. I finally purchased a Super Sun II air cooled reflector for my flower room and I LOVE it. It keeps temps manageable enough that I moved the Blue Cheeses, PPP and Thai Super Skunks over to begin flowering under some 400w HPS light. They've been there for a couple days now, and the Thai's have already shown sex (1 male 1 female).

I'm also about to place an order from the Attitude. I've been wavering terribly on what to get...so many strains look so appealing...but I think I've made my decision! I'm definitely getting the 6 pack of Reserva Privada OG Kush and a single Barney's Farm LSD fem seed. After mulling over Mared's economy 101 lecture this morning I decided to suck it up and get some TGA Jack the Ripper. I realized I want to make as few orders as possible, and rather than waiting another 6+ months to do it again I should just get it now. The beans are a little pricey on Attitude but at least I'll have them soon.

So to recap, *OG Kush*, *LSD* and *Jack the Ripper*. With this order I will be receiving 1 feminized seed from 5 different Dinafem strains...certainly not a selling point, but free quality genetics to play with nonetheless.

But enough about the future...lets focus on the here and now shall we?

We begin with the Female Thai Super Skunk. Unfortunately she is a little more scraggly than the male TSS, but what can you do? I don't think I'll clone this one...I've got three regular seeds left and I'm not too terribly impressed with the way this phenotype is growing. Plus it takes 14 weeks to flower...






Blue Cheese B. Still curling at the tips and getting a little yellow around the middle/lower leaves, but seems to be doing fine.







Blue Cheese A. A little less curly in the tips than B, but still curling some. After starting slowly she has caught up in height to Blue Cheese B (she's about 1" shorter).






Next the PPP. She is looking damn fine I must say. No leaf tip curl at all with this girl, so I'm thinking she is a little more resistant to the high temps.






Here's PPP Jr. Growing out nicely after being fimmed (though I still think I missed the proper fim point...which is quite the humorous concept)






Look, I finally got some pics of those damned topped Bagseed plants that have been flowering for about 5-6 weeks. One of them began to suffer some pretty significant light bleaching on the leaves around the top buds (and even bleached the calyxes) so she was kicked to the curb. I need the space in there anyway. The other one's are looking alright though...nothing to write home about, but look like they'll turn out to be alright smoke.






Finally, I got a group shot of everyone in the flower room in-situ. It is becoming quite the crowded jungle in there...







I didn't take any pics of the clones because they really don't look any different. So far I've confirmed root formation on both Blue Cheese A's and one Blue Cheese B...I'm confident the other Blue Cheese and the PPP will root in the next day or two.

So that's about it from Jerry's Bathroom Farm. I just tried to order those seeds from attitude over the phone and it turns out they are 5 hours ahead of the east coast, not 4 like I initially thought, meaning they are already gone for the day. So it looks I'll be placing that order in the morning...I'm still open to thoughts on good strains I should consider trying with this order!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 31, 2009)

Ha ha, I just realized I put the wrong date in the title of the last post...that update would be from August 31st (today) not July 31st...


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Aug 31, 2009)

lookin good jerry! i was plannin on gettin jtr or pandoras box they look so tasty!


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking good man. I like your seed choices. It's not that Green House was bad but if you are going through the whole ordeal of ordering seeds you can do better. Those cheapie Cannacopia strains I grow are a lot better than the Green House. I wouldn't pass up smoking some Green House buds if they were offered to me but the Cannacopia stuff is pure smoking ecstasy. Potency is maybe only slightly better but there is a connaseiur(sp?) type taste to the buds that is unmistakeable. The JTR and OG Kush should be the same. I don't know much about the LSD, looks pretty good.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. I just finalized my seed order, and my selections expanded a little...I purchased:

6 Reserva Privada OG Kush Feminized
10 TGA Jack the Ripper
1 Barney's LSD
1 Big Buddha Chiesel
1 DNA Genetics Chocolope
1 G13 White Widow

I figured if I am going through all the trouble to order some nice genetics, I should get a variety of strains now and save myself a heap of trouble. So I supplemented my primary selection of JTR and OG Kush with some pick n' mix...the seeds are a little more pricey individually, but its way cheaper than ordering packs of each one. And now I'll have a nice variety to play with!

Oh, and I get 5 Dinafem seeds free...Moby Dick, Blue Widow, Roadrunner (autoflowering), Cali Hash Plant and a Power Kush.

So really I've got 11 different strains from 7 different breeders...should be fun!


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice! That DNA chocolope is one I want to try for sure. Don't expect big yields but the buds look incredible and I hear great reviews. I was following this thread on another forum on it. The guy said the buds are A+ quality and you can kind of tell from his blurry pics LOL. But look how it grows. Plan accordingly. You're gonna want to top and get multiple main stalks with it.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah the Chocolope was one I had my sights set on initially...I wanted regular seeds in the event I ever try my hand at breeding, but my current setup doesn't seem conducive to such activities...I don't really have anywhere to grow out a male and not pollinate everything in my house. So I figured screw it, I'll just get some fem seeds and be content with that.

The growth of that plant in the pic is nuts. The buds look nice and frosty, but there is so much stem! The internode distance is like 5 inches! I'll be trying to keep that sucker as bushy as possible...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 11, 2009)

Everything is looking good in the flowering portion of garden. There are 7 plants total in there now under my 360w hps conversion bulb. The 3 bagseed plants probably have another 3 weeks or so before they get the ax. The 2 Blue Cheeses, PPP, and Thai Super Skunk have been flowering for about 2 weeks or so and are beginning to form some nice little buds, which you can observe momentarily.

The veg/clone room is also doing nicely. All 5 clones (2 BCA, 2 BCB, 1 PPP) have successfully rooted and have grown at least 1 set of nodes. They're still on 24/0 in the clone chamber so I'll probably keep them there until they get too big (or my seeds arrive, which should happen any day now...a topic I'll address at the end of the update).

The first clone I took of the PPP (PPP, Jr.) is looking good, vegging under 4 26w cfl's at 18/6. Fimming this plant resulted in 4 main cola's...sort of. It's fimming, so who really knows what's going on. There's a little yellowing of the lower fan leaves and some of the stem is turning purple, but otherwise it's growing like a champ. I think this plant may grow better untopped though...the node spacing is much tighter.

Enough words, lets get to pics!

Two of the topped bagseed plants. These are struggling a little, but I don't care. If there were more plants to move into flowering I would cut these bitches in a heartbeat. But I don't, so they'll probably make it to harvest.






The 3rd bagseed plant. Much nicer looking than the others. Hands-down the best of the bagseeders. Should have an OK yield all things considered.






The two blue cheeses. A on the left, B on the right. The leaf curl has seriously dissipated since being moved into these new containers and into the flower room...some have even straightened out!






Here's a couple close-ups of the tops. The one in the background is BCB, the foreground is BCA.






Next, the PPP. Beautiful plant. Very strong growth.






Here's the PPP top. I think I got a good pheno.






Thai Super Skunk. Not the best pic but my camera was dying. She's looking a little haggard at the moment, but that's because I just supercropped her (or more accurately bent her in half) to fit under the lights. As you can see the top on the left has clearly made the turn and is heading back toward the light. Everything you hear about these plants being tall is true. I let them get that way though, so whatever. I might be able to get 2 crops of blue cheese before that Thai is done...ha.






Here's PPP Jr. Shooting out preflowers like a mofo. Actually, it was under 12/12 for a few days while the other prepared to move into flower, so I've been messing up its schedule pretty hardcore. But it's back to 18/6 for another couple weeks I reckon...then into the flower room.






Finally, the next generation of sexy ladies. The two on the left are Blue Cheese A, the middle is PPP and the right two are Blue Cheese B. I didn't realize how nice they look until I just checked back at how small they were when I took them. Compare it to this --------------->https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/207904-blue-cheese-ppp-thai-ss-12.html#post2938759







So everyone is healthy and happy (enough anyway). The outside temperature has begun falling into the lower 80's recently, making for some pleasant temperatures in the grow rooms. I can't say enough though how much I love that air-cooled reflector. The reduction in temperature is unbelievable. And if I ever want the heat, like in the winter when it's cold, I can just remove the glass or shut off the vent.

Seed order update: I don't have them yet. I've been tracking constantly online, and to my dismay the USPS website has said the same thing since September 4th! It has said "your item has arrived in ISC New York" for the last week! I can only figure that the tracking just got screwed up (never updated) and that my package is really out for delivery or much farther along than the website indicates. In the meantime I'll be tracking away...


----------



## eyeco (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Fella great reading threw your thread as i got 5 big budda blue cheese just three weeks from germ myself and was good to see what they might look like in the future!. I also can not belive how tight the nodes on mine are, they bunching leaf like there no tomorow and throwing roots like a good un out the bottom of a 7.5 liter pot after only 3 weeks. I using CANNA COCO along with there full nuet package pricey but good.

Good luck fella and thanks.


----------



## arcticvapors (Sep 11, 2009)

great job jerry...the original PPP is truly a beautiful plant...kudos on her. I like the last shot of the next gen...reminds me of that cell phone companies bars in the background commercial (here in the US that is)...peace


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks eyeco, stop by anytime.

arcticvapors, I didn't even notice that till you said something...lol...I think it's att who does those. It's funny because my Blue Cheese A was a much slower growing plant through veg, and I guess it has held true with the clones. The Blue Cheese B's just grow so much quicker (and they took root quicker)...of the two pheno's I've got so far I like that one more. But I guess the quality of smoke is what we're going for, so we'll see which one I end up keeping long(ish) term.


----------



## hemphopper (Sep 11, 2009)

Jerry - Beautiful work! These plants look awesome. I look forward to hearing your results. There ought to be some stimulus money for hemp farmers don't ya think??


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 11, 2009)

Things are looking better than ever Jerry. I know we've discussed the leaf curl thing a couple times now but after my expiences with my Lemon Skunk plant I'm pretty sure we're having the same issue which is nitrogen toxicity. Leaves very dark green in color and curling dowards like an upside-down canoe. Yours is not as severe as my LS was but by cutting way back on the N in early flower I've kept the leaves almost completely flat the second time around. My nutes were AN Sensi which had N plus AN Big Bud which has no N (0-2-4). So I fed nothing but Big Bud for the first 4 weeks. I don't know if your nutes work like that but try it out. Pay close attention to the color of the leaves. Not the bottom ones that are already yellow but the ones around the budsites. If they are very dark green you have too much N and the curling will start again. My LS is some kind of freak of nature and the leaves stay super dark green until week 4 when they get lighter again. You might need to only trim down the N, not cut it out completely. I'm pretty sure this is it especially because your plants improved so much after a transplant. It looks like the PPP can handle the N you are feeding but the Blue Cheese and bagseed got too much. I'm finding some strains just cannot handle any early flower nitrogen. Just food for thought.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 11, 2009)

hemphopper said:


> Jerry - Beautiful work! These plants look awesome. I look forward to hearing your results. There ought to be some stimulus money for hemp farmers don't ya think??


In a bill they are proposing to medically legalize marijuana in North Carolina is a bit that says over the next 10 years it will bring in $60 million. I think that would be a conservative estimate too...

So yeah, some stimulus money to get that enterprise up and running and there's no more economy trouble. Imagine if _every_ state could bring in some figure like that...and that's just _medically _legalizing it...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 11, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Things are looking better than ever Jerry. I know we've discussed the leaf curl thing a couple times now but after my expiences with my Lemon Skunk plant I'm pretty sure we're having the same issue which is nitrogen toxicity. Leaves very dark green in color and curling dowards like an upside-down canoe. Yours is not as severe as my LS was but by cutting way back on the N in early flower I've kept the leaves almost completely flat the second time around. My nutes were AN Sensi which had N plus AN Big Bud which has no N (0-2-4). So I fed nothing but Big Bud for the first 4 weeks. I don't know if your nutes work like that but try it out. Pay close attention to the color of the leaves. Not the bottom ones that are already yellow but the ones around the budsites. If they are very dark green you have too much N and the curling will start again. My LS is some kind of freak of nature and the leaves stay super dark green until week 4 when they get lighter again. You might need to only trim down the N, not cut it out completely. I'm pretty sure this is it especially because your plants improved so much after a transplant. It looks like the PPP can handle the N you are feeding but the Blue Cheese and bagseed got too much. I'm finding some strains just cannot handle any early flower nitrogen. Just food for thought.


I think the high N may be a result of me adding an extra bit to try and keep those lower leaves green, but there just isn't the light penetration to keep them healthy. The Blue Mountain Organic nutrients I've been giving it are 5-2-5 "grow it big" for veg and 1-8-7 "flower power" for flower. Once in a while I give it some 2-4-2 "foliar harmony" but that is supposed to be administered separately as a spray.

So I'll probably drop the "grow it big" from the mix for the next feeding, and they'll get only water at least once more before they eat again. I don't think the leaf _tip_ curling down that I had before (and still sort of have) was nutrient related. But the claw-like rams-horn curling down leaves are most likely too much N...thankfully there aren't more than a handful on each plant.

As far as the bagseed plants go...let's just say they've been to the brink and I'm impressed they're alive at all. I mean, there was a period where I neglected them for days...letting them go without water and drooping to the point I thought they were toast...but they keep plugging along. At this point I'm not going to let them die, but they were experimental bagseed from the get-go, and didn't cost me anything more than a few pots of soil and a months worth of hps lovin'.


----------



## jeb5304 (Sep 12, 2009)

nice grow man. i love sativas ck out my grow just posted sum picts of my sativa


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 12, 2009)

jeb5304 said:


> nice grow man. i love sativas ck out my grow just posted sum picts of my sativa


Thanks for stopping by Jeb. You've sure got a monster on your hands with that girl...should make you proud!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 12, 2009)

As if a Saturday full of football needed anything to brighten the day, my seeds showed up a few minutes ago! I now have a wealth of genetics at my disposal, but must fight the urge to germinate them all right now! I may start one or two tomorrow morning...maybe an OG Kush and a Chocolope...


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 12, 2009)

V nice selection you got there Jerry mate!


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 12, 2009)

Hell yea bro, you are an official strain whore LOL!!!! OG Kush or Chocolope sounds awesome... then again JTR is a legendary strain. Decisions decisions. LOL @ the TGA package. I didn't get that with mine. "This product may cause severe munchies."


----------



## arcticvapors (Sep 13, 2009)

hey jerry...nice genes man, nice genes. i've got a dinafem cali hash going right now at three weeks veg. i just switched it to 12-12 and started LSTing three days ago. see pic...

any one of yours will be sweet...peace


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 14, 2009)

So I just planted 4 seeds to germinate directly in 24oz clear plastic cups. I went with: OG Kush, Chocolope, LSD and Moby Dick (one of the Dinafem freebies).

I expect them to be breaking the surface in ~36 hours.

I'm going to move the 5 clones into the veg room, and probably go ahead an move PPP Jr. into the flower room and stick it on the shelf (if it will fit). I'm considering putting the clones into flower untopped/unfimmed and growing them into 8-12" single colas, as if it were lollipopped. This way I can flower them in the little plastic cups on my flower room shelf without detracting from the other 7 plants.

But who knows. My plans constantly change and adapt. For instance, I was only going to germinate 2 plants right now, but somehow talked myself into 4...


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 15, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> So I just planted 4 seeds to germinate directly in 24oz clear plastic cups. I went with: OG Kush, Chocolope, LSD and Moby Dick (one of the Dinafem freebies).
> 
> I expect them to be breaking the surface in ~36 hours.
> 
> ...


 *Well, hey Jerry....long time, no see.*

*I just want to let you know that I would be MORE than happy to babysit those mommas for you. *
*Say you took yet some more clones of PPP before flowering, yes?*
*I swear I don't know how you manage veging/cloning AND flowering in that space!!!*

*What are the dimensions you are working with again? *


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Sep 15, 2009)

its been a minute since i stopped in but the girls look great jerry! and u got some killa beans i wanted some ripper too and the og18 but it was sold out


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Sep 16, 2009)

subscribed!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 16, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Well, hey Jerry....long time, no see.*
> 
> *I just want to let you know that I would be MORE than happy to babysit those mommas for you. *
> *Say you took yet some more clones of PPP before flowering, yes?*
> ...


Glad to have you back in the fold babs...I was wondering when you would drop by again.

I've still got the PPP Jr. veggging, and I just topped a separate PPP clone and am rooting the top as a clone, so there is plenty of PPP to go around.

As far as space, I'm trying to make the most out of it. My flower room is 17" wide (expanding to about 19" inside the room) X 30" deep and ~48" tall. Basically the flower room can hold up to 8 7" square pots.

The veg room is really just a bookshelf in my bathroom closet. On the top shelf I can hold 8 5" square black pots with room for a couple more outside of the potting tray. I can hang my cfl's directly above the veg shelf and adjust the height pretty easily.

The clone chamber is one shelf below and fits about the same as the veg shelf...but they are usually in solo cups down there. I've got my 2 24w T5HO's illuminating this area, and usually I run one at a time (until the clones root, then I'll flip them both on).

So yes, lots of plants in not a lot of space. Takes some serious forethought though to not overdo it and plant too much...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 16, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> its been a minute since i stopped in but the girls look great jerry! and u got some killa beans i wanted some ripper too and the og18 but it was sold out


Thanks war, glad to have you around too!

I'm pretty stoked about the new genetics..should be a fun ride!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 16, 2009)

Fred Flintstoner said:


> subscribed!


Welcome, Fred! Thanks for joining the party!


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Now see....that's just wild to me. I'm working with 5 ft. wide, 5 feet tall and 17" deep. You would think I could fit at least as much as you. Yet, I can only comfortably fit my 30" clone in half that space right now, and it IS in one of those little black pots. I want to put it in a much bigger pot.*
*Not having enough space is SO frustrating. *
**
*I'm seriously thinking about giving up my laundry room, a closet here and there.....a bathroom even, LOL....the things I will do to grow. *


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 16, 2009)

It just takes a little planning and determination...

And you don't have to "give up" an entire room, just grow in the room _with_ your laundry. I only gave up half of my closet, and I still use the other half for clothes/shoes/whatever.

My $10 thrift store bookshelf was the best idea I ever had. The bottom shelf holds all my nutrients/stuff (man is there a lot of stuff!) the upper shelf is the clone chamber and on top of the whole thing goes the veg. The only issue I have is letting the veg get 6 hours darkness with the clones getting 24 hour light. I just drop a towel over the shelf so it blocks out 99% of the light and I'm good to go.


----------



## hemphopper (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Jerry and Babs,

Thanks for the space conversation. Space is my final frontier also. My 2' X 4' X 6' cabinet has workrd well but I'd really like to develop a clone & veg area as well. Growing is more addicting than smokng!


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice grow jerry, got any new pics?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 16, 2009)

hemphopper said:


> Hey Jerry and Babs,
> 
> Thanks for the space conversation. Space is my final frontier also. My 2' X 4' X 6' cabinet has workrd well but I'd really like to develop a clone & veg area as well. Growing is more addicting than smokng!


Yeah HH, that cabinet you have now is a good size for flowering, but having that extra veg/clone space makes so much difference, especially if you're trying to grow perpetually (and really, who isn't?).

As I said, I stuck a $10 bookshelf in half of my closet, so clearly it doesn't take too much space to veg. The biggest issue is light leaking, as each chamber operates on a different light schedule (24 clones, 18 veg, 12 flower).


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 16, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Nice grow jerry, got any new pics?


Thanks for stopping by tom. I'll get some new pics up tonight after the girls wake up (8pm...stay tuned!). They've been flowering like crazy over the past few days...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 18, 2009)

So things are doing fine here on the farm. The biggest issue at the moment is seed germination. The OG Kush and LSD have both successfully germed, though the LSD stretched a little because the seed casing got stuck on the cotyledon leaves! I plucked it off with some tweezers and buried the stretched stem as much as I could. Should be fine though.

I grew a little concerned yesterday that the chocolope and moby dick might have been sowed a little too deep in the soil, so I went digging to take a look. The moby dick had a short taproot sprouted so I covered it with a thin layer of dirt. Should pop the surface soon I hope. When I dug for the chocolope however, the seed appeared to be just on the verge of cracking open. I didn't get a great look at it because I didn't want to touch it, but I think it may have just been taking longer than the others to germinate. I put a thin layer of soil on it too and put it back under the lights. I'm hopeful both will sprout, but at this point I really don't know.

Moving to the clones...I fimmed 3 of them two days ago and topped the PPP. I left one Blue Cheese A untouched. I cloned the top of the PPP clone so hopefully that will be rooting in a few days.

Things are looking great in the flower room. The Thai Super Skunk is trying to take over everything...it's already taking up the space of 2 pots and sprawling around the sides of the room. I've supercropped it multiple times and will probably continue doing so for another 2+ months.... The PPP looks marvelous. Both blue cheeses are doing well, though B is outgrowing A in every way possible. We'll see which phenotype is the headier one though. Even the bagseed plants are starting to smell nice! Can't wait to get them out of the way and throw some more plants into flower!

Here's an in-situ shot of the flower room. So small, yet so full of plants...






The three bagseed beauties. Smelling nicer by the day...just want them to hurry up and finish though...






PPP.






Another shot of the PPP. Such beautiful flowers...






Blue Cheese A. The runt...not really that much small though, just slower. Maybe I could call it the retard and it would actually be true (and not insulting because retard=slow!). Really though its doing fine. Got a little lean going on...have to monitor that.






Here's the top of the retarded plant...ok I'll stop calling it that now...






Blue Cheese B.






Also BCB.






Thai Super Skunk. So big I didn't want to remove it from the room. It's getting some quality light 4" from the HPS though...I love my air cooled reflector!






Clones. The bigger ones are Blue Cheese B, the small ones are Blue Cheese A and the really small one bottom left is the topped PPP. Blue Cheese A in the back left is the only untopped/unfimmed plant.






Here's PPP Jr. Kinda yellow at the bottom...doing fine though.






Little girls...man I hope that Chocolope germinates or I'm out $20!






You can see how stretched the LSD got...oh well, I'll make it work. The OG sprouted and then literally bent itself in half. I added more soil and dried to prop it up a little...weird little plants...Oh and the top of the PPP clone is rooting on the left there.







I think that's about it for today. I'll update on the other 2 seeds as things happen.


----------



## hemphopper (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey Jerry,

Lookin very sweet! I had that clinging seed shell thing back in June with one of my Blue Cheese. It did stretch too, in fact I believe it is my tallest one now. Had to tie it down. Your flowering plants are awesome. I need to get an HPS lamp for my next grow. Would you let me know where you got your lamb and reflector? That Thai Super Skunk will yield some great smoke I bet. How tall is she now?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 18, 2009)

Everything looks awesome man, that ppp is going to give you some HUGE buds thats for sure. What kind of light are you using over your seedlings? Just a regular tube flouro? Also, I grew a Thai Super Skunk on my last grow and it gave out some really nice bud with some chocolate fragrance during flowering. That pic you have of her looks so similar to the way mine did its kinda freaky haha. You can check out my last journal for comparison if you'd like, it is called 250 watt MH grow with pics. Keep up the real nice growing dude


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 18, 2009)

hemphopper said:


> Hey Jerry,
> 
> Lookin very sweet! I had that clinging seed shell thing back in June with one of my Blue Cheese. It did stretch too, in fact I believe it is my tallest one now. Had to tie it down. Your flowering plants are awesome. I need to get an HPS lamp for my next grow. Would you let me know where you got your lamb and reflector? That Thai Super Skunk will yield some great smoke I bet. How tall is she now?



Thanks HH. I hope the clinger doesn't mess up that LSD too bad.

I was lucky enough to find a metal halide ballast, bulb and reflector combo on craigslist for $75 (I only paid $30 because the guy listed it as an HPS), but I check pretty frequently and the pickings are slim around me these days. You could order one online...ebay has lots...but a hydro store is probably the way to go if you have one available. Even though I have a 400w MH ballast I use a 360w HPS conversion bulb and HIGHLY recommend HPS as the preferred system. Get at least a 400, maybe even a 600 watt if you can...the more light the better!

As far as that Thai...I don't know how tall she is. Probably about 3+ feet now, but it could be 5+ if I hadn't intervened a little. The supercropping has definitely exposed a ton of bud sites too.




tom__420 said:


> Everything looks awesome man, that ppp is going to give you some HUGE buds thats for sure. What kind of light are you using over your seedlings? Just a regular tube flouro? Also, I grew a Thai Super Skunk on my last grow and it gave out some really nice bud with some chocolate fragrance during flowering. That pic you have of her looks so similar to the way mine did its kinda freaky haha. You can check out my last journal for comparison if you'd like, it is called 250 watt MH grow with pics. Keep up the real nice growing dude


Thanks tom. I've got high hopes for that PPP...gonna be keeping that pheno around for sure!

I've rigged up 2 24w T5HO fluoros that put out 4000 lumens each. For the clones I was only running 1 for the first week or so (until they rooted), but with the seedlings I'm running both 24/7. It's crazy that the seed shell could block enough light to make it stretch like it did though. I wanted to let the seedling break free of it's shell naturally but sometimes nature just needs a helping hand...

I'm headed over to check out your Thai grow now tom.

Feel free to comment here any time!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 18, 2009)

now that's just lovely Jerry.....







This is one of my favourite stages, as the buds are starting to fill out  That plant is showing perfect EC, the way the leaves are pointing up like that. Whatever you're feeding it, it loves you fot it!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 18, 2009)

oops....double post!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 18, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> now that's just lovely Jerry.....
> 
> This is one of my favourite stages, as the buds are starting to fill out  That plant is showing perfect EC, the way the leaves are pointing up like that. Whatever you're feeding it, it loves you fot it!



Thanks Snow. I liked that pic a lot too.

I give it the Blue Mountain Organic nutrient line Grow it Green, Flower Power, Foliar Harmony and Super Plant Tonic. And some FoxFarm Big Bloom organic fertilizer (mostly earthworm castings and bat guano). The medium is Ocean Forest. I use brita-filtered tap water too.

My first grow I used the full fox farm line and burnt the sh*t out of my plants...they still turned out nice, but no where near as nice as I think these will. Is that better genetics (I used bagseed before) or better nutrients or better care...who knows. But they eat up the organics! Especially that PPP.


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 20, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> So things are doing fine here on the farm. The biggest issue at the moment is seed germination. The OG Kush and LSD have both successfully germed, though the LSD stretched a little because the seed casing got stuck on the cotyledon leaves! I plucked it off with some tweezers and buried the stretched stem as much as I could. Should be fine though.
> 
> I grew a little concerned yesterday that the chocolope and moby dick might have been sowed a little too deep in the soil, so I went digging to take a look. The moby dick had a short taproot sprouted so I covered it with a thin layer of dirt. Should pop the surface soon I hope. When I dug for the chocolope however, the seed appeared to be just on the verge of cracking open. I didn't get a great look at it because I didn't want to touch it, but I think it may have just been taking longer than the others to germinate. I put a thin layer of soil on it too and put it back under the lights. I'm hopeful both will sprout, but at this point I really don't know.
> 
> ...


*How long has it been since planting that chocolope? I get antsy myself if it doesn't germinate within a week!!!!!*
*A "little" too deeply planted will not make or break it, but I can definitely understand the inquisitions......*
*Look at the bright side (and I don't know this from experience---only from hearsay)---if it doesn't crack open, "att" will happily replace......."so I've heard." They'd better if I order from them.....if I set out to germinate, that bitch is going somewhere......if not, it's the breeders fault.......not mine.*
*I say LET THE THAI take over.........bend, BEND, "crack"...honestly, my biggest buds came from branches I "bent".......and "oops" I snapped the branch.*
*That PPP is looking SWEET...........I predict FAT buds.*
*And a "btw"......so glad to see your catching the "retard/slow" analogy.*


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 20, 2009)

Well babs, it has been about a week since planting the chocolope and I've got a feeling it isn't going to be sprouting. Bummer. I'll probably order another one sometime...

Unfortunately I don't think attitude will replace the bunk seed...they have a disclaimer that says they can't discuss germination techniques or issues surrounding germination because it is illegal to germinate seeds in the U.K. They say they won't even respond to emails. Oh well.

As for the Thai Super Skunk, it just sprawls around my little grow space. I've been supercropping like crazy and it actually seems to enjoy it. The amount of branches that have started growing into their own little "tops" is incredible. I'd be ok if it stopped stretching though...


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Hmm. Well, from my personal experience, I've never had a seed take longer than a week to germinate. Keep giving it some love and see what happens.*
*That bites about their policy. Then again, I can see every other random person claiming they didn't have a seed(s) germinate. Practicing that kind of warranty would not be wise.*
*I was kind of leaning towards getting that too. I noticed it in "pick and choose" section. But now......hmm, we'll see.*
*Happy to see your plants looking so healthy. LOL...looks like you tackled the bug problem too. *
*"Sigh".....now on to MY "bugcheck."*
*I think I'm going to have to move out of my place. *


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Sep 21, 2009)

girls lookin good mrgreen keep the party goin!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 21, 2009)

Just wanted to throw an interim update out there. I officially gave up on the Chocolope. After digging up the seed it appeared to have tried to open, but it split perpendicularly to the line upon which the seed is supposed to open. Kinda weird...but probably indicates it was a faulty seed and not poor germination techniques. Oh well, you win some and you lose some. I planted a blue widow to take it's place. I don't think the Moby Dick is going to make it either. I'll give it another day or so but it's as good as dead.

I snapped a couple pics of the flower room just for fun. Everyone is doing well in there. Bagseed plants are almost ready for harvest...probably gonna give them another week or so. A couple buds became too heavy for their stem and starting falling over on one bagseed plant. Rather than stake them up I just chopped and trimmed them up. Should be ready to start curing in a day or two. They don't look too spectacular, but if they get me high I'll be happy enough.

Here's the flower room. Two bagseeds in the front, PPP on the left the next row back. Blue Cheese A next to that, and BC B behind that. Sprawling in the back and around the sides is the Thai Super Skunk.






Slightly different view...






This one shows the supercropping pretty well. You can't quite tell, but some of the branches that have come off this main branch have grown 3+ nodes and are looking good. Blue Cheese B is in the bottom front right.


----------



## jrk152 (Sep 22, 2009)

great looking stuff, it must smell incredible in that flowering room.

I'm having the same problem with the lower leaves going yellow prematurely, just starting wk 4 of flowering and the yellowing has crept upto the third node for my white widow and skunk plants, interestingly hasn't affected my two mama mia plants as badly.. genetics?
So I fed them with some nutes once a week for the past two weeks and the day after each watering the top leaves go all dark green and claw-like, which I've now learnt from reading your past posts that this is N toxicity.. but the lower leaves still stay yellow.
Have you been able to find a way to fix this?

Don't mean to hijack your thread.. just thought you might be able to help as we have the same problem


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 22, 2009)

I think in my situation the lower leaf yellowing is caused form insufficient light penetration to that portion of the plant. My plants are all a couple feet tall now, so they tops are getting a TON of excellent HPS loving while the lower branches get left behind. My top leaves are nice and dark green, so really I'm just concerned with keeping that portion of the plant as healthy as possible.

I've gone and thinned out some of the lower branches that appeared to be more of a drain on the plant than anything (especially on that Thai SS), kinda like lollipopping, though what I have done is nowhere near that severe. So I could probably rig up some CFL's to help illuminate the lower portion of the plants but that is just more work and hassle than I think it's worth for a few popcorn buds.


----------



## jrk152 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah they are a concern but I'm not too worried as the tops are nice and lush just like yours
best of luck with the rest of flowering, ill be checking in on these


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy October/Fall!

Things have been chugging along here at my secret garden...not too much has changed over the past week or so since my last update, but I'll try to recount the week's activities as best as I can...let me just pack up a little more of this Matanuska Mist (at least that what it's supposed to be) and we'll get down to business!

We'll start with the seeds. The Chocolope and Moby Dick both did not make it...too bad, because that Chocolope was the main reason I placed my most recent seed order. I think it was a bad seed, and not anything I did during germination that prevented it from sprouting. I dug up the Moby Dick and found that it did indeed sprout a taproot, but it died after only reaching 1" in length. Not too sure if I caused this one or not, but whatever.

I replaced these failed seeds with two more from my stash...this time going with Chiesel and Blue Widow. Both have sprouted and are about 3 or 4 days old, looking fine. The LSD and OG Kush have both continued growing and look good. I didn't take any pics of them this morning, but I'll throw some up later.

All the clones are doing well. I'm starting to think FIMMING does little more than TOP the plant, just topping through a node instead of above it. I've fimmed a fair amount of plants now and haven't seen any more than 4 colas produced. I guess you could get more if you trained as well, but that flies in the face of the "logic" that fimming alone can produce 6+ colas. It is an effective way to top your plants though. And that's all I have to say about that.

Anyway, I finally took some pics of the flowering girls. Let's take a look...

Here's Blue Cheese A. As you can see, she's got quite the lean on her. Probably have to stake that up sometime soon. This girl is a little shorter than Blue Cheese B, and grew slower than B...but her smell so far is much more pungent than B. Very strong Blueberry odor compared to B.






Here's one of the tops of BCA. Looks very healthy up here, but not so healthy down at the bottom of the plant. Not too crystally yet, but a little more so than what the picture reveals.






Next we have Blue Cheese B. Bigger tops and a little taller (and better able to support its buds) but not quite as pungent as A. Should be fun to compare the smoke of each!






Here's a good one of the two main colas.






Here's a close up...a little blurry, but you get the idea.







Here's the PPP. Again, very healthy up top, but after a certain point is just gets really yellowed and there is little/no bud growth. As I've said before I believe it is the lack of light penetration that is causing this problem...there is just too much canopy to allow the light to reach down to the bottom. Definitely something to consider as I move the next crop into the flower room.






Anyway, this top half of the plant looks fantastic. It's starting to show some nice trichome development too...but again you can't really tell from the pic.






One more shot...






Finally, the Thai Super Skunk. Still sprawling in the back (and drooping a little because she's thirsty). You can see how many "tops" supercropping created.






Here's another shot.







So that's it for the flowering plants. I'll get pics of the vegging ones up later.

As a side note, I've elected to alternate between my HPS conversion bulb and my Metal Halide bulb in the flower room. I'll probably give the metal halide a day or two and switch back to the HPS for another few days, just to give a nice mixing of the spectrums. It's not quite having a dual arc bulb but it should help out the quality of the final product. At least I hope it will.


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome Jerry. That Thai SS looks like something out of a Dr Seuss book LOL. Is there a Lorax hiding in the branches? But yea they all look great bro. I would just lollipop em 1/3 of the way up next round. I always cut those lower branches off. But I heard a rumor that the cut used for the Green House cheese I grow was BB Blue Cheese?!?!? I knew it wasn't real UK Cheese but the good news is that it is still pretty good so I think yours will be too. I just cut down my second round of it and it stinks like crazy! No blueberry just extreme sweet cheesy kushiness. Anyways things seem to be going great for you. Nice job.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 1, 2009)

That first Thai SS pic sure does look Dr. Seuss like now that you mention it...haha. It'll look more normal after I water it later.

As for lollipopping, you can see I did that already with the Thai. I could always grow fewer plants and allow for better light penetration...or I can get more t5's and run them along the lower portions of the plant...or I could grow shorter plants with lots of tops...

So many options. I'd like to deduce the method that will provide the highest consistent yield, and I guess that has to come from experience. I'm still more interested in producing quality bud than a large quantity of it, but I'd like to at least get the most out of my setup...


----------



## hemphopper (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Jerry

Man, what a beautiful grow! your plants look amazing and you are going to be a very high botanist indeed! I cut my BB Cheese last week, all dried and in curing jars. It smokes great but will be smoother after full cure. I was fertilizing with liquid seaweed & fish emulsion, pretty organic, and i really didn't go outa my way to flush. that bb cheese is some stoney shit i gotta say! I miss having an active grow and will start up again before too long. your beautiful plants are inspiring me to set up a flowering area with HPS. I did mine under 8 4 ft t5's supplemented with 8 42 W cfls at the end. 10 pint jars full of dry bud and i'm happy. Your gonna have a lot of quality smoke! Lookin good!

Best,
H


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 2, 2009)

I said I would include some pics of the vegging plants, so here they are!

Here you can see the 5 clones. 1 PPP, 2 BCA and 2 BCB. I'm not certain which is which exactly. You can see these little girls are suffering from the same leaf tip curling issue as their parents. Whatever. The curl has completely disappeared in the parents since they've been in flower though, and it didn't seem to affect their growth, so I'm not worried. Just looks kinda stupid.







Next, the we have the LSD (right) and the OG Kush (left). The LSD stretched a little but is doing much better of late. I'll bury the stem more when I repot. As for the Kush...it's hard to say why it's so droopy. The soil isn't _that_ dry and the LSD seems to be responding favorably to similar conditions. I think it may be that they've been under 24/0 light and it's probably not good for seedlings. I'm sure it will perk up sometime.






Next, the two newborns. Both have been growing a little wonky in the last day, but nothing too out of the ordinary. They've since been moved from the clone chamber to the veg room, which means they'll be under 18/6 with everyone else! Hooray.






Finally an in-situ shot of the rearranged veg shelf. 8 cfl's for 9 plants...what am I doing with 9 plants in veg?!?!?! I don't have room for all this!


----------



## hemphopper (Oct 2, 2009)

It's simple - "Jerry's Home for Lost Girls" No one turned away, the lord will provide. Hallelulia!! They are beautiful


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 3, 2009)

looking good Jerry!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 3, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## slanga (Oct 3, 2009)

where did you get ur seeds


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 3, 2009)

hemphopper said:


> It's simple - "Jerry's Home for Lost Girls" No one turned away, the lord will provide. Hallelulia!! They are beautiful


 LOL! It's those puppy dog eyes that get me every time...



SnowWhite said:


> looking good Jerry!


 Thanks Snow. Can't wait to see how yours turn out.



theloadeddragon said:


> subscribed


Welcome loadeddragon! Very pleased to have you along for the journey. Feel free to comment whenever!



slanga said:


> where did you get ur seeds


All from the attitude seedbank. I recommend them to anyone, especially in the US.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 3, 2009)

just wondering what your take is on the TSS.....

I would like to know how you FEEL about growing it...... and then once its done I would really appreciate your smoke report...... also, a rundown of its preferrences would be greatly appreciated (its tolerances to nutes, water, heat stress, etc. etc.)


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 3, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/225467-g13-labs-thai-super-skunk.html

There is a pretty good review of the strain. I grew it and it produced some nice sized buds. They smelled of chocolate at some points during flowering, real nice


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 4, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> just wondering what your take is on the TSS.....
> 
> I would like to know how you FEEL about growing it...... and then once its done I would really appreciate your smoke report...... also, a rundown of its preferrences would be greatly appreciated (its tolerances to nutes, water, heat stress, etc. etc.)


How do I FEEL about growing the Thai SS...well the seeds were free, so I don't feel too invested there.

It acts very much like a sativa...it flowers very slowly and wants to be 12' tall. I topped at an early age and have done some serious supercropping in flower and it has responded well to both. Just be prepared for the height. 

It seems to be able to take a moderate amount of nutrients with no problems (all organic), though it does suck through water faster than my Blue Cheese and PPP.

It's been very resistant to heat stress, as it's endured temps in the mid 90's for most of the summer.

The only real problem I've had with it is the light penetration from my 400w. It's so tall the canopy obstructs so much light that there isn't enough to hit those lower branches. Might be a different story with a 1000 watter or a larger grow space.

I honestly don't think I would grow this strain again (unless I moved or I could grow it outside). I've got seriously limited flowering space and this 14+ week monster will be taking up a chunk of that space for quite some time. Maybe I'll feel different once it's finished and I get to smoke some of it, but it's just so freaking big!

That's about all I can think of at the moment. I'd be happy to answer any other specific questions you have about growing it.


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Oct 4, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> How do I FEEL about growing the Thai SS...well the seeds were free, so I don't feel too invested there.
> 
> It acts very much like a sativa...it flowers very slowly and wants to be 12' tall. I topped at an early age and have done some serious supercropping in flower and it has responded well to both. Just be prepared for the height.
> 
> ...


Jerry, i have a quick question for you about adding moisture to dry bud in mason jars, ive heard i can use orange peels, but i dont want my buds to smell like oranges, i want them to retain their unique smells, so my question is, how do i add moisture to the dry buds withought affecting the smells of the strains?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 4, 2009)

I was thinking about strains I could take out and leave for a season on a drip from a natural full time spring....... sounds like it may work out 

thank you for the input.....

I haven't been impressed by any TSS i have seen at all.... not in the least...... accept the first time I saw it..... was fantastic, and completely different than anything I have seen since.... 

its kind of funny because the strain I am actually most interested in that you are growing is PPP.... as I kind of have a mystery plant that I have been calling PPP but am not 100% sure... its in my 09 outdoor journal if you want to take a look and share your thoughts....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 4, 2009)

moisten your fingertips, flick the perspiration into a ziplock bag put buds in it with bag slightly open..... smell won't change taste won't change, buds will moisten slightly..... start small..... once its sat for about an hour or so put the buds in a sealed container for another hour and the moisture will even out amongst the buds  make sure to pop open the sealed container to allow for any extra moisture to come out.... and do the whole process in a dark or very dimly lit place


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 4, 2009)

The Cheese Is Dank said:


> Jerry, i have a quick question for you about adding moisture to dry bud in mason jars, ive heard i can use orange peels, but i dont want my buds to smell like oranges, i want them to retain their unique smells, so my question is, how do i add moisture to the dry buds withought affecting the smells of the strains?


 Cabbage and lettuce work well in my opinion.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah lettuce works too.... but I think he was trying to steer away from any food items....


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Oct 4, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> yeah lettuce works too.... but I think he was trying to steer away from any food items....


well for me, i have a purple in my jar, a lavender, and a green crack, and i dont want them smelling like cabbage haha. i just want that perfect mositure, because as of now its a little 2 dry 4 my taste
i heard of using wet cotton ball in tinfoil with holes, any suggestions that would retain the strains smell, but give it a nice texture, woild be highly appreciated


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 4, 2009)

The Cheese Is Dank said:


> well for me, i have a purple in my jar, a lavender, and a green crack, and i dont want them smelling like cabbage haha. i just want that perfect mositure, because as of now its a little 2 dry 4 my taste
> i heard of using wet cotton ball in tinfoil with holes, any suggestions that would retain the strains smell, but give it a nice texture, woild be highly appreciated


Carrots work well, quickly and don't leave any taste or odor. Overnight with a carrot and you'll have that nice moisture.


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Oct 4, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Carrots work well, quickly and don't leave any taste or odor. Overnight with a carrot and you'll have that nice moisture.


thanks bro, since i have a little less than an oz, do i use a small carrot so i dont make them wet?


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 4, 2009)

The Cheese Is Dank said:


> thanks bro, since i have a little less than an oz, do i use a small carrot so i dont make them wet?


Just break a regular carrot in half and eat the rest (good for eyesight!). Don't use those pre-peeled little guys, they let off too much moisture.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 4, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I was thinking about strains I could take out and leave for a season on a drip from a natural full time spring....... sounds like it may work out
> 
> thank you for the input.....
> 
> ...


I haven't really been impressed by the TSS either, but it was free, so I had to try it out.

Regarding the PPP, I love my pheno. That was another freebie from my first order, and it has turned out better than I hoped. Very strong growing plant, has taken all the nutrients I've thrown at it and is really fast to flower. Babs is always saying how much she liked it, and I can see why now.

I'll swing by your journal and check out your "mystery PPP" in a bit...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 4, 2009)

The Cheese Is Dank said:


> Jerry, i have a quick question for you about adding moisture to dry bud in mason jars, ive heard i can use orange peels, but i dont want my buds to smell like oranges, i want them to retain their unique smells, so my question is, how do i add moisture to the dry buds withought affecting the smells of the strains?


I have found that using fresh plant material is the easiest way to keep the buds moist. Just snip a chunk of fresh stem with a few fresh leaves and toss it in with your buds. If you use plant material from the strain you are trying to cure I'm sure you'll have a more "pure" taste than using orange peels...throw some green crack leaves or stems in your jar of green crack and some purps in with your purps. I'm sure you could just use some green crack stems for all three if you had too...

I've never tried any carrots/lettuce or anything else though, so I can't say those aren't good alternatives too. I just like using plant material.


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Oct 4, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> I have found that using fresh plant material is the easiest way to keep the buds moist. Just snip a chunk of fresh stem with a few fresh leaves and toss it in with your buds. If you use plant material from the strain you are trying to cure I'm sure you'll have a more "pure" taste than using orange peels...throw some green crack leaves or stems in your jar of green crack and some purps in with your purps. I'm sure you could just use some green crack stems for all three if you had too...
> 
> I've never tried any carrots/lettuce or anything else though, so I can't say those aren't good alternatives too. I just like using plant material.


since i dont have any of those available, i decided to use a small piece of moistened paper towel i figured this will affect the taste less any comments about it?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't know about using a paper towel...seems like it might invite mold...

I would try theloadeddragon's technique he described above if you don't have access to plant material or lettuce/carrots. I would just be careful to not sprinkle too much water into the bag. A little probably goes a long way in this situation...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 5, 2009)

OOH yeah.....

just dip two fingers in some water...... let excess water roll off your fingertips.... then flick fingers twice in the bag..... the secret is to keep the bag open for the first couple hours, and then TRANSFER into a dry sealable container to let the moisture even out...... popping it open to let excess humidity excape the container, 

don't forget buds are just like sponges! think about it like that ..... bag should be three times the volume of the cannabis you put into it  and LEAVE IT OPEN

Absolutely 0 effect of the buds themselves accept the become remoisened... I do it if I need to sometimes,


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Oct 5, 2009)

*Fuckin sic bro*


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 6, 2009)

I had to pull the Thai Super Skunk out this morning and give it a water (I told you it just sucks right though it!), which meant I had to remove the other plants to get to the back...since I had everyone out I decided to snap a few pics.

First we've got the PPP. Every time I look at this plant it has grown fatter or more crystally. Should be one fat cola when all is said and done...






This is a top bud from one of the bagseed plants. Not great, but doing just fine. Probably another 4-5 days until I chop it.






Here's Blue Cheese B. Taller than A and filling in much faster than A. Starting to get that good blueberry smell that A has had for a week already...should grow into two nice sized spears.






I think this is a cola from Blue Cheese A, but I can't remember. It might be B.






Here's a top-down shot of A. Slow and steady I guess...






Finally, a group shot. Lot's of nice looking spears there!







That's it for my impromptu update. I'll hit the veg room later or tomorrow or sometime...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice mister Garcia! very nice indeed.... I almost spilled my coffee..... maybe its time for me to just go hog wild ordering seeds..... I want 20 different strains going..... no 30!  nice cheese....


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 6, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Very nice mister Garcia! very nice indeed.... I almost spilled my coffee..... maybe its time for me to just go hog wild ordering seeds..... I want 20 different strains going..... no 30!  nice cheese....


Thanks TLD. I almost ordered MORE seeds the other day because attitude was giving away free pineapple express (again). I was going to grab another Chocolope and get a free LA Woman (totally my favorite Doors song by the way!), but I've already got more strains than I have space to grow them. 

*Sigh*...someday...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

I have the space..... not the money or strains


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 6, 2009)

yes Jerry....very nice mate. That PPP is still looking amazing and I can't wait for my blue cheese to be like yours. How long have you had them on 12/12 for now?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 6, 2009)

The thai, blue cheese, and PPP have all been on 12/12 for about 4.5 weeks or so. I'm not too sure exactly, but I just went back through the journal and that's about the best I could come up with. I think I've got about another month or so...should be a fun ride!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 6, 2009)

JERRY! lookin good man! that ppp does look delicious! how is that blue cheese smellin?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

yep bout a month


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 7, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> JERRY! lookin good man! that ppp does look delicious! how is that blue cheese smellin?


The blue cheese so far smells like hardcore blueberries. I haven't really gotten that "cheesy" smell yet...or maybe I have and I don't know what I'm looking for...regardless they smell delicious. Every time I touch them or even just brush my hand against a bud it leaves the behind the best smell. Every day they look/smell better! They are way more pungent than the PPP, though the PPP is far more trichome-laden than the BC...


----------



## hemphopper (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Jerry, Good to hear that the BC girls are wearing lotsa perfume!! Your pictures make me drool (gotta clean the keyboard). I've been giving early season trick or treat bags of Blue Cheese bud to friends and even double zip lock bagged the dank smell escapes and makes the room a nice place to be in (unless there are cops around). What are you doing for odor control?? Maybe it's not an issue for you. We have a lot of straight people in and out of the house and odor was a problem for me - even with a carbon filter. My daughter had friends over to watch a bunch of movies. "Damn it smells like dank weed in here..." LOL! "Whadya mean?? I don't smell anything"


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL, Trick or treat bags...I wish my friends were half as cool as you!

At the moment I'm not really doing anything for the odor control. I've got a big portable air filter that has both a hepa and a carbon filter. I haven't really needed to fire it up just yet, as the smell has been staying under control. My last grow I had people walk into the house and say "It smells like some g-13 shit in here," which sucks. But this go around has been a little pungent, at least thus far.

But I smoke in my house and spend a lot of time here, so it's hard for me to tell how bad the smell is unless I've been away for a while. I try to keep the visitors to a minimum as well.


----------



## MoppinSauce (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice work working your girls. I recently lost my PPP mother after growing it for 2 cycles. Seeds were from Nirvana, feminized, had a horrible germ rate, but the plants turned out pretty fantastic. Weird though, mine were done in 8 weeks, one was less! They were the fastest budder out of the handful of strains I had.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks MoppinSauce. I don't how the Nirvana PPP compares to my G-13 PPP, but like you said it is the fastest budding plant I've grown in my limited experience. I'm gonna try and keep it around for as long as possible...


----------



## naorb (Oct 7, 2009)

wow nice grow man. i just started growing the thai. looks like ill be going on a long ride. haha keep the pics coming ive yet to find enough finished grows of this so im curious.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks naorb. Make sure you've got the space for the Thai...it needs it! And don't be afraid to flower it early!


----------



## MoppinSauce (Oct 7, 2009)

If they are the same as mine then the smoke has a citrusy flavor and it's pretty smooth. Definitely more Sativa than Indica on the high, which is not a bad thing. I'll keep my eye out for your final product. Keep up the good work!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 7, 2009)

I am just gunna throw 12 TSS outside after they show sex..... and whatever happens to them happens to them.... should be an interesting experiment for where I want to put them


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 7, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Thanks naorb. Make sure you've got the space for the Thai...it needs it! And don't be afraid to flower it early!


 *..speaking of which---how tall was that Thai when you started 12/12?*
*I SWEAR I was thinking Dr. Suess the moment I laid eyes on that picture, LOL....glad to see I wasn't alone in my thoughts there. *


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 8, 2009)

Honestly I don't know how tall it was. Well over a foot...prob 1.5? Maybe 2? I should have flowered it way sooner, but my Dr. Seuss plant is fun!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 8, 2009)

TSS always comes out like that.... I have seen people try all kinds of things...... but she send her spider like legs out every where none the less, and people usually end up watching her grow up walls..... part of why I just want to throw a bunch outside and walk away


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Finally took some veg pics...let's take a look.

In-situ






OG. Growing wonky at first, but seems to be ok now.






top-down






Another shot






Chiesel













Blue Widow













LSD. Topped yesterday. Top is currently rooting in the clone chamber.






You can see the top location in this pic...






PPP






PPP again...topped...






Blue Cheese A clones. Right is fimmed, left is natural.






Top-down






Blue Cheese B clones. Both fimmed.






Top-down






Flower room...






Another view...






Here's a good one of the Thai Super Skunk in the back and on the sides...






That beautiful PPP...







Enjoy


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 9, 2009)

Definitely gunna have to grow some PPP indoors!


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 9, 2009)

*That PPP clone is the bushiest clone I've seen yet......kuddos to ya!!! I could clone off that clone a few times around. *
*I swear we should all have a Dr. Suess plant to play with. *
*...looking like you're giving them lots of TLC......*


----------



## bigbrew (Oct 10, 2009)

Man, awesome job wrapping that TSS around the room like that. Next time you should try to LST it in to a complete 360 degree circle around the room like a halo...lol!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice FIM Jerry!








so beautiful!!!


----------



## naorb (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks for the reply jerry. yea i understand this plant grows tall but i cant control it since im growing outdoors. what size is the container its in?

EDIT: just cuz i know that its annoying when ppl just say theyre growing something and dont share their grow but want help heres a link to the latest pic of mine. it has another leaf set more than in this one but yea its still a baby
http://img62.imageshack.us/i/206k9b7.jpg/


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 12, 2009)

clones look nice and strong jerry! that ppp is sick gonna be some good smoke!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of replies all, I've been away for the last few days. Things are doing well...still some funky growth from the OG, and the Chiesel is still twisting it's leaves a little, but otherwise things are chugging along.



theloadeddragon said:


> Definitely gunna have to grow some PPP indoors!


I highly recommend it! They're gonna get watered tonight, so I'll post up more pics once I get them out (after 8pm). It's getting nice and sugary...



Babs34 said:


> *That PPP clone is the bushiest clone I've seen yet......kuddos to ya!!! I could clone off that clone a few times around. *
> *I swear we should all have a Dr. Suess plant to play with. *
> *...looking like you're giving them lots of TLC......*


 Yeah, all I did was top it. Seems to have responded well.

I sure do give them a ton of TLC...



SnowWhite said:


> Nice FIM Jerry!
> 
> so beautiful!!!


Thanks Snow. The FIM really did the same as topping...though I think it has a different effect on plants with alternating nodes vs. opposing nodes. Plants fimmed with alternating nodes seem to be better suited to produce multiple "main" tops than plants fimmed with opposing nodes. Maybe not. Just an observation.



naorb said:


> thanks for the reply jerry. yea i understand this plant grows tall but i cant control it since im growing outdoors. what size is the container its in?
> 
> EDIT: just cuz i know that its annoying when ppl just say theyre growing something and dont share their grow but want help heres a link to the latest pic of mine. it has another leaf set more than in this one but yea its still a baby
> http://img62.imageshack.us/i/206k9b7.jpg/


My plants are in square containers...I don't know their volume exactly. They are at least 1 gallon, probably more like 1.5 or 2. I like this size because I can fit 8 of them in my flower room...it's tight, but it works.

The Thai Super Skunk seems like a prime candidate for outdoor growing. If started early enough I bet it could get to 7+ feet tall no problem. I do not recommend it for indoor growing however. I've got 3 regular seeds of it left that I'll save for my future someday outdoor garden...



warisnottheanswer said:


> clones look nice and strong jerry! that ppp is sick gonna be some good smoke!


Thanks war. The clones are really doing well. They all have well developed root systems, which will really help them mature once I get them in larger pots (which will happen soon, I hope).

As for the PPP, it is easily the most crystalline plant I've grown to date. Not nearly as pungent as the Blue Cheeses, but WAY more trichomes. I'm digging the all-organic grow so far...


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 15, 2009)

and the trich gonna keep packin on wit that mind bendin shit



Jerry Garcia said:


> Sorry for the lack of replies all, I've been away for the last few days.
> 
> Thanks war. The clones are really doing well. They all have well developed root systems, which will really help them mature once I get them in larger pots (which will happen soon, I hope).
> 
> As for the PPP, it is easily the most crystalline plant I've grown to date. Not nearly as pungent as the Blue Cheeses, but WAY more trichomes. I'm digging the all-organic grow so far...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 16, 2009)

So here are some pics I took yesterday while watering. They are kinda shitty...I was in a hurry and didn't take the time I normally do. Maybe later tonight I'll get some better ones...

Here's Blue Cheese A. Smells like some funky blueberry pancakes. I finally staked it up a little to keep it from leaning too far.






Blue Cheese B. The leaves protruding from the buds have been dying off rather rapidly of late. It's usually just one blade of a fan leaf or a single leaf that start to brown up and die. I've tried removing the affected ones, as I don't want the dead plant material creating a pathway for mold. Hopefully it won't be a problem going forward, but it's getting worse.






PPP hiding in the back.






Another PPP shot.






Here's another closer shot...not much frosting on the leaves but the buds are nice and crystally.






The Thai Super Skunk. Still unruly. Lots of yellowing going on here, mostly of the fan leaves. Not too worried, though it still has a while left before harvest.






Finally, a top down shot showing the leaf necrosis going on, mostly on Blue Cheese B (center). BCA is on the left, PPP on the right.






Things are going fine in the overcrowded veg room. I topped the struggling OG Kush and am rooting the top as a clone. Hopefully the move will help straighten out some of the funky growth the OG has been experiencing. I'm still getting a little leaf twisting on the Chiesel, but nothing too severe.

I'll try and get some better pics later...


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 18, 2009)

its all lookn damn good jerry.just chopped my sativa checkout new picts. cats are hott. go ochocinco!! its ap here baby go vikes


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 18, 2009)

hell yea jerry! for quick pix u sure get the point! And as long as there are crystals on the bud u good


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww...PPP. *
*It looks like you are flushing them all in that tub Jerry.*
*Are you done with the nutes on them all, minus the Thai?*


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 19, 2009)

jeb5304 said:


> its all lookn damn good jerry.just chopped my sativa checkout new picts. cats are hott. go ochocinco!! its ap here baby go vikes


 Thanks Jeb...Bengals looked pretty bad in the second half yesterday. Hopefully they'll rebound next week.

I'm headed to check out your pics in a few...



warisnottheanswer said:


> hell yea jerry! for quick pix u sure get the point! And as long as there are crystals on the bud u good


They could've been better, but yeah I just wanted to put something up. Gotta share the progress...



Babs34 said:


> *Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww...PPP. *
> *It looks like you are flushing them all in that tub Jerry.*
> *Are you done with the nutes on them all, minus the Thai?*


Well, they all received nutes with their last watering a few days ago, and now it's on to flush city. Checked out the trichs the other day, and the PPP is mostly milky with a few clear, while both Blue Cheese are starting to show their first little amber trichs. They're all done with nutrients for the remainder of the grow (except the 14 week thai...and PPP Jr which is only a couple weeks into flower). So I'm thinking in about a week+ of flushing they'll be ready for the chopping block .


----------



## hemphopper (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Jerry,

Thanks for posting all the pics - you have some beautiful plants. Regarding the necrosis with the Blue Cheese, I experienced that as well. It would be really fun to sit down with some Barney's Farm people and hear more about the strain and how it grows for them. My buds have been curing for almost a month. That's all I grew so I'll be smokin it for a while. Good high from very few hits and the flavor is developing nicely. Enjoy !


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks HH. Nice to hear I'm not the only one experiencing this issue. A month of curing and I'm sure you've got some tasty stuff! Have you noticed a difference between phenotypes? My BCA has been growing much shorter/slower than the BCB, but it smells more pungent. I know you grew out a bunch of your seeds at once, so I was wondering if you experienced a wide range of phenotypic expression or if they were mostly the same.


----------



## hemphopper (Oct 19, 2009)

There seemed to be two types. One really lengthened in flower and the main colas took longer to bulk up than the others which didn't stretch much during flower. Those shorter, denser ones seemed to mature sooner. But the tall girls did finally fill out and produced nice fat long colas. Of course I was using T5's with lots of CFL side lighting and I'd guess that HPS should give you prolific buds. The BB also seems to produce good buds on all the side branches.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 19, 2009)

So I gave the flower room a water-only feeding today, as they are on pace to finish within the week. I've been checking trichs on all three, and the amber is just starting to poke through on both blue cheeses, while the PPP remains all cloudy. The scent of the plants has really started to come out, with the Blue Cheeses both smelling very blueberry-ish and the PPP with a crisp citrus like scent...a very nice combination I must say.

Anyway, the day of reckoning is nearly upon us, and honestly I'm getting anxious. Let's look at pics and smoke a bowl...I'll wait for you to pack it...and hit it...and we're off!

First out of the gate is Blue Cheese B. I removed some of the dying leaves, but left some that didn't seem like a threat to the buds.






Here's a closer shot of BCB after I trimmed a little...






Next, Blue Cheese A. The right cola has gotten way bigger than the left cola. Lots of nice little buds forming on this girl, probably because the damn colas are so heavy they've been leaning apart, allowing more light to the lower part of plant. Awesome problem to have though.






Here's a closer shot of that big cola...






Some lower BCA buds...






Some more lower buds...man I took a lot of pics of this plant...






One more bud shot...just for fun...






Next, PPP. A little blurry because the damn camera focused on the leaf instead of the buds.






Here's a non-blurry pic. Nights have started to get cold here, and I think it's making the leaves turn a nice color (along with the flushing and all).






A little closer now...






PPP, Jr. A couple weeks into flower and quickly forming some nice buds, just like mom. My PPP, III clone in veg is already pushing out preflowers on a side note...this strain just WANTS to flower.






Finally, Il Monstro Thai Super Skunk. Leaves are yellowing but the buds are beginning to tighten up ever so slightly. Is quite a pain in the ass to remove from my grow room. I whack buds against the walls and reflector glass with regularity.





Another view...






And the other branch. I highly recommend supercropping or LST'ing this strain! It has responded very well to the supercropping and I can only imagine it would do so for the LST as well.






That's it for now. I'll hit the veg room another time...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 20, 2009)

All looking very nice indeed....


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 20, 2009)

great more crystals! i predict dank buds in your future!


----------



## dawnish (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi - just wandered into your journal this morning. I'm a newbie, and just finishing up my second outdoor grow. I am surprised at the size of your plants - are those 4" pots they are in? I was under the impression that what grows above the soil reflects the root structure - but seeing your plants blows that theory. Can you comment on that?
The buds look tasty and wonderful. Looking like a way big success!!


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 20, 2009)

Those pots look like the ones I have and they are 7.5" by 7.5" by 9.5"
http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=SWP307&AC=1


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 20, 2009)

dawnish said:


> Hi - just wandered into your journal this morning. I'm a newbie, and just finishing up my second outdoor grow. I am surprised at the size of your plants - are those 4" pots they are in? I was under the impression that what grows above the soil reflects the root structure - but seeing your plants blows that theory. Can you comment on that?
> The buds look tasty and wonderful. Looking like a way big success!!


Thanks for stopping by. The pots are 7" square and 9" deep. Probably hold 1.5 gallons of soil...maybe 2. I like them because I can fit 8 of them in grow room.

The plants usually start life in 24oz clear plastic cups (4" deep) and then move to 5" square pots that are also about 4" deep.

I've heard what you've said about root structure indicating plant size, and all I can say is maybe they have good root structure? The thai is known to grow big, so I'm not too surprised that it's as crazy as it is.

I suppose as long as the roots are healthy and happy they plant can get as big as you let it. I'm sure there is a point when they become rootbound, but I've not had that issue and my plants are about 3+ feet.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 20, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Those pots look like the ones I have and they are 7.5" by 7.5" by 9.5"
> http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=SWP307&AC=1


Yup, looks identical. They make a slightly larger version, but I can probably only get three of those suckers in my tiny space.


----------



## dawnish (Oct 20, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Thanks for stopping by. The pots are 7" square and 9" deep. Probably hold 1.5 gallons of soil...maybe 2. I like them because I can fit 8 of them in grow room.
> 
> The plants usually start life in 24oz clear plastic cups (4" deep) and then move to 5" square pots that are also about 4" deep.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info bro. You sure are right about your happily rooted plants - 3+ feet and gorgeous! Will be following, and rep!


----------



## naorb (Oct 20, 2009)

great update garcia! thanks for all the great info and tips on the thai. mightve said but what seed bank is the PPP from? Nirvana?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 20, 2009)

naorb said:


> great update garcia! thanks for all the great info and tips on the thai. mightve said but what seed bank is the PPP from? Nirvana?


Thanks man, I'm just trying to share my experience so it helps others.

The PPP is from G13 Labs and I received it as a freebie from The Attitude when I ordered the Blue Cheese.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 26, 2009)

Well guys and girls, the day of reckoning has come and I harvested my beauties. Blue Cheeses A and B along with PPP, Sr. all received the chop yesterday...well, they mostly received the chop anyway. I left much of the lower popcorn buds in hopes that maybe they would bulk up a bit before I harvest them.

Anyway, I gave the buds a good trim and have hung them in their drying box (which is actually the box my air-cooled reflector came in, so I'm getting the most out of that purchase!). Manicuring these girls took somewhere in the neighborhood of 6 hours, with some help from my girlfriend. We did take a couple breaks to smoke the scissor hash (the functionality of the scissors became jeopardized, so we had to clean them off...let me just say it was the best tasting bowl I've smoked in my life ).

One final group shot before the chop.






PPP, nice and colorful. 






Blue Cheese A. 






Blue Cheese B






One cola from BCB






PPP main stalk






The bigger of the two BCA colas...






Hanging to dry in the box...






They all hang in 3 rows...BCB in the back, PPP in the middle and BCA in the front.







After a couple days in here I'll move them to some brown paper bags for a bit and then on to jars...

No pics of the veg room again...I'll do it sometime...


----------



## hemphopper (Oct 26, 2009)

Jerry my Man !! How sweet to see! I used binder clips to hang too, the good people at Staples do have something for everybody. I know you are going to enjoy the bounty. It is amazing how long trimming can take.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 26, 2009)

Now there is a good few ounces of Dank Smoke.... +rep..... I like..... smoke report a must.... I really want to compare how your PP is compared to how my PP turned out


----------



## dawnish (Oct 26, 2009)

Looking good! Nice trim work!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 26, 2009)

hell yea jerry! great lookin buds +rep cure well and enjoy!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 27, 2009)

looking very nice Jerry. If a little early maybe? they look like they had more to give you mate, given another week or two. But still very, very nice and you'll have some great smoke. Enjoy man!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Snow: I maybe could have left them going for another week or two, but the trichs were about 20% amber and I didn't really want to let them get much more than that. I believe I harvested right around 60 days...

Additionally, I've got some extenuating circumstances in my life that played a part in when I harvested. No need to get into much detail, but suffice it to say this was my best harvest window and the trichs agreed. I've got clones of everyone, so I can always grow them out again and let them finish up for another week or so.

Regardless, I'm happy with the results. I'll be even more happy in a month when I can smoke this shit!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 27, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> Snow: I maybe could have left them going for another week or two, but the trichs were about 20% amber and I didn't really want to let them get much more than that. I believe I harvested right around 60 days...
> 
> ...


yeah man, I wasn't dissing you for it or anything. Just an observation I guess. But I understand everyones grows and needs/requirements are all different and you gotta do what you gotta do. You should be very happy though, they do look awesome and it will taste great in a month.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 27, 2009)

some STRAINS will throw out white pistils forever....... my Purple Power did...... was throwing out white pistils, flowering, in May when I got it...... never stopped all the way through harvest about two weeks ago.... that's about 5 months


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 29, 2009)

Snowy...no worries mate, I wasn't taking offense or anything.

TLD...both generations of PPP clones began pushing out preflowers WAY before I switched to flowering (one is still in veg and has been popping preflowers left and right). I'm sure if I had left it a little longer it would have bulked up a little more, but whatever. The next generation is going in there soon.

I know I've been slacking on the veg room pics, but they are coming, I promise. If I don't get them up by 2pm today I'll do it for sure when they wake up at 8.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 30, 2009)

So I finally had a few minutes this morning to grab some veg pics. I've decided to limit my vegging plants to 8 total, as that is the number of black pots I can fit in a single potting tray. And, I can fit 8 white pots in my flower room, so it just works out. As a result, I went ahead and moved the untopped Blue Cheese A clone over to flower yesterday, giving me 3 plants currently in flower.

We'll start with an in-situ shot. They are much happier in the black pots than those little cups...






Here are the 4 newest members of the family.






Another view.






Here's the LSD, growing 4 strong main cola's.






Next, the OG Kush. She's been wonky since day 1, but still growing...if you can call it that. I'm going to start a new OG seed whenever I get to the next round...hopefully this was just a mutant.






Blue Widow. A very hearty plant, nice node spacing and a thick stalk. Gonna be taking a clone or two of this girl for sure.






The Chiesel. Not as strong as the Blue widow, but doing well nonetheless. Should be a fun strain!






Next, the clones.






One of the Fimmed Blue Cheese B. This particular strain is proving very sensitive to nutrients...even organics...





Third generation PPP clone. This plant just rocks! Except it wants to flower all the time...just VEG for pete's sake.






Fimmed Blue Cheese A clone. The untopped clone is in flower. I'm probably going to let this phenotype go by the wayside and keep BCB. The yield for this plant just isn't comparable to that of BCB, and so far the quality appears the same. I'll make a final judgment after the original buds are cured.






Finally, the last Blue Cheese B clone. Much bigger, but a little curly...as I said, these are a sensitive pheno, but the yield is better than BCA.







That's it. Unfortunately, both tops I was trying to clone failed. Not sure why...except cloning from established tops is always more difficult than cloning from the lowest possible branches. I'm not worried about it though...I don't really care to keep this particular OG pheno (I have 5 other seeds) and I'll get a clone of the LSD when I'm ready.

As for the Thai Super Skunk...she is really starting to fatten up the buds. So much so that the supercropped branch can no longer support it's own weight. Even with stakes it hangs almost as low as the pot! I'm not thinking this strain will take the full 14 weeks though...it's been about 10 so far. I gave her what will possibly be her last feeding this morning...I'll check the trichs in the next few days and get a better grip of where she is exactly in her maturation.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 30, 2009)

very nice mate....good healthy stock you got there!


----------



## hemphopper (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice Jerry! The LSD, did you do the Uncle Ben's technique for 4 main colas?? Looking very good!

Have Fun,


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 30, 2009)

hemphopper said:


> Nice Jerry! The LSD, did you do the Uncle Ben's technique for 4 main colas?? Looking very good!
> 
> Have Fun,


Yes, I believe I topped above the second true node as Uncle Ben indicates in his thread. I've tried a couple other times and the results weren't anywhere near as uniform as this. I'm very happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## naorb (Nov 1, 2009)

hey man hope all is going well.
everything seems great by u... hows the thai going


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 1, 2009)

yeeeea! the next generation of dankness!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 2, 2009)

Naorb...things are going swimmingly I suppose. Getting the itch to move some plants back into the flower room though. The Thai Super Skunk seems to be the only thing limiting my plans. The buds are so heavy now they are causing problems. I'll get some pics up tonight when they awaken.

war...the next generation of dankness is indeed upon us. T-minus very soon until some plants get moved to flower and the fun begins again!


----------



## hemphopper (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Jerry,
This thread has been a real inspiration to me. I'm really impressed by your use of space. My wife says no more plants for a while as I grew enough last go round that we'll be high for a long time, LOL. However I gotta plan the next grow. Would you when you have a chance tell me the dimensions of the pots you use. I did my whole grow in 3 gallon grow bags from beginning to end. I'm thinking that vegging in smaller pots and then transplanting to larger for flower might be better than what I did. My apologies for asking if you already layed this out but I'd like to know as you are really getting a lot out of your space. Also, how much square footage do you light up with your 400 HPS? I haven't gotten one yet but I'm looking at doing so for next grow. Thanks for sharing with us all!

H


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 3, 2009)

hemphopper said:


> Hi Jerry,
> This thread has been a real inspiration to me. I'm really impressed by your use of space. My wife says no more plants for a while as I grew enough last go round that we'll be high for a long time, LOL. However I gotta plan the next grow. Would you when you have a chance tell me the dimensions of the pots you use. I did my whole grow in 3 gallon grow bags from beginning to end. I'm thinking that vegging in smaller pots and then transplanting to larger for flower might be better than what I did. My apologies for asking if you already layed this out but I'd like to know as you are really getting a lot out of your space. Also, how much square footage do you light up with your 400 HPS? I haven't gotten one yet but I'm looking at doing so for next grow. Thanks for sharing with us all!
> 
> H


Well HH, to start I only use square pots, as they maximize my limited available space (except for the 24oz solo cups I use to germinate/clone...for these I like the 24oz clear variety because they are considerably deeper than the red plastic 16oz beer cups). The black pots I use are 5" square at the top and 6" deep. I like them because I can fit 8 into my potting tray and put the tray directly on top of my $10 thrift store bookshelf that is my veg area.

The flowering pots I use are 7" square at the top and 9" deep. Again, I like these because I can fit 8 perfectly into my flower room. And I don't really have the room for larger plants (larger pots=larger plants, or so they say...) so these work fine. They do make a slightly larger version of the white pots, something like 8 or 9" square on top and probably a little deeper. If you've got the space and the desire to grow some monsters, go for it.

As far as square footage with my HPS...the flower room is 30" deep (2.5') and 17" wide (1.42'), which comes out to a little over 3.5 feet square. Way less than I wish I had. I totally recommend getting yourself an HPS! That fluoro setup you've got should work great for vegging.

The biggest difference for me though is having a separate veg (and clone) and flower space. It really opens up your options and makes a perpetual grow (without auto's) possible.

So HH I hope that all helps. Never to early to start planning your next (perpetual) grow!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 3, 2009)

pot size does not necessarily determine plant size...... had 4' bushy plants in 1 gal pots


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 3, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> pot size does not necessarily determine plant size...... had 4' bushy plants in 1 gal pots


Right. I tend to think that because a large pot can support a larger root system that it is somehow better...I don't actually know if this is true, but it _seems_ logical enough.

BTW, I just did a cubic inches to gallons conversion and found that my 7x7x9 pots are 1.91 gallons and my 5x5x6 pots are .65 gallons. I've been wondering about that for a while now...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 3, 2009)

my five gallon pots only really hold 3.7 

its just marketing 

if the plant continues to get everything it needs, and the roots system stays HEALTHY, it is not necessary to have a larger pot, but you want a root system large enough to consistently sustain as well as provide additional energy for new growth , I have noticed that pot size kinda goes with AGE.... lol...... once they get older (know what I mean?) they want to spread out a bit..... the root systems are designed to thrive on whatever they can and gro as much as possible...... however, overdeveloped root systems can draw a little back and take up more than any extra it would necessarily supply if the plant size is too small in ratio to root mass


----------



## hemphopper (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Jerry,

I wasn't kidding about "inspiration"! You are doin a lota things right and I really want to get the perpetual thing going. You seem to have the space thing down, I read what you wrote about the Blue Cheese sensitivity to nutes. I'd have to agree. Veg was great - lush green. But once mine went into flower and I started feeding according to the FF program, I saw a lot of leaves getting crisp and dropping. Fortunately I still got a lot of good smoke - over 1 month of cure and it smokes really well with a good body and very little harshness that I think is diminishing as it cures. At first - just dry, not cured - the high seemed to be in the front of your head - not unpleasent but noticeable. As it's cured, it's now more of a whole body thing with great time distortion ( 20 mph on the highway seems like 60 mph - except to the cars behind me, LOL


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 4, 2009)

Jerry, bomb ass harvest there dude. Looks like that PPP pheno is purple after all. You know my feelings on pot size. I've tried everything from 3 gallons to 1/2 gallons in flower, growing 3-4+ foot tall plants the whole time, and the only difference was how often I had to water. Personally I like 1 gallon for both veg and flower. I guess I just like not having to transplant. I suppose if you were gonna try keep a mother plant alive for a couple years then a bigger pot would be needed. But anyways congrats on the harvest man, looks dank.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 4, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> my five gallon pots only really hold 3.7
> 
> its just marketing
> 
> if the plant continues to get everything it needs, and the roots system stays HEALTHY, it is not necessary to have a larger pot, but you want a root system large enough to consistently sustain as well as provide additional energy for new growth , I have noticed that pot size kinda goes with AGE.... lol...... once they get older (know what I mean?) they want to spread out a bit..... the root systems are designed to thrive on whatever they can and gro as much as possible...... however, overdeveloped root systems can draw a little back and take up more than any extra it would necessarily supply if the plant size is too small in ratio to root mass


 I never really thought of _over_developing root systems...



hemphopper said:


> Thanks Jerry,
> 
> I wasn't kidding about "inspiration"! You are doin a lota things right and I really want to get the perpetual thing going. You seem to have the space thing down, I read what you wrote about the Blue Cheese sensitivity to nutes. I'd have to agree. Veg was great - lush green. But once mine went into flower and I started feeding according to the FF program, I saw a lot of leaves getting crisp and dropping. Fortunately I still got a lot of good smoke - over 1 month of cure and it smokes really well with a good body and very little harshness that I think is diminishing as it cures. At first - just dry, not cured - the high seemed to be in the front of your head - not unpleasent but noticeable. As it's cured, it's now more of a whole body thing with great time distortion ( 20 mph on the highway seems like 60 mph - except to the cars behind me, LOL


No problem Hemp, I'm still learning how to do all this too so I always try to be as helpful and articulate as possible.

Nice report about the Blue Cheese. I've been sparking up a bowl of some popcorn buds here and there and found the taste to be fantastic, but a little harsh as it's been curing for all of 4 days or something. Mine is way more of a head high at the moment, possibly due to my harvesting before too many trichs went amber. We'll see how your two month cure compares to my one month cure in another month!



mared juwan said:


> Jerry, bomb ass harvest there dude. Looks like that PPP pheno is purple after all. You know my feelings on pot size. I've tried everything from 3 gallons to 1/2 gallons in flower, growing 3-4+ foot tall plants the whole time, and the only difference was how often I had to water. Personally I like 1 gallon for both veg and flower. I guess I just like not having to transplant. I suppose if you were gonna try keep a mother plant alive for a couple years then a bigger pot would be needed. But anyways congrats on the harvest man, looks dank.


Thanks mared. Your pot advice (haha, pun intended!) is always good to note. The only reason I transplant at all is my lack of adequate space. I can't fit 3 square white pots on my veg shelf, but I can get 8 smaller black ones. It's all about making the most out of what you've got, I guess.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 5, 2009)

These are a few days late, but better late than never. I'm really to my wits end with this plant. The buds are starting to fatten up and the trichs have been visible for a while, but she takes up too much damn space.

The buds are getting so heavy that I had to duct tape the main cola to the wall so it would stay close enough to the light.

I really think the final product will be very nice, but I let the thing get too out of hand and before I knew it I was stuck with this monster. Going be a huge yield, I'd just really like to get it out and move the smaller plants into flower now and lower the light.


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 5, 2009)

Yea she's a bit gangly but if you have her duct taped all the way against the wall it's probably efficient enough use of the space. How much longer you reckon she's got?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 5, 2009)

I think it's about 9.5 weeks so far, so another few weeks...prob 3-4.

Duct taping to the wall really did open it up more...should be fine with everyone in there together.


----------



## hemphopper (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, she's a gangly one but she's packin' some heat!! As Little Richard said, "Long Tall Sally She's built for speed she got everything that Uncle John Needs!"

Thanks for all the good information and sharing!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 5, 2009)

I would have given up on her 4 + weeks ago.... just stuck her outside


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 5, 2009)

If only I lived in your neck of the woods TLD I would have planted the other 3 seeds outdoors with her from the get go...if only...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 7, 2009)

yeah... its just a great outdoor strain thats all.... I have seen people train it indoors, and the quality lack for it, and seen people just let her go outside, and she does fantastic  ..... got interested in really learning about the strain...... and damn, when that shit is grown around the equator....... whew, FIRE


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey guys, I've been out of town for the last few days so I haven't had a chance to update.

I've been trying to deal with this shitty bag of Ocean Forest I picked up a couple days ago...I just started a thread about it...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/269345-bad-batch-ocean-forest.html

Something is seriously wrong with the soil I just picked up. It's not at all like the previous 3 batches of Ocean Forest I've used and I'm pretty pissed off about it. Read the above thread for details...


----------



## naorb (Nov 10, 2009)

hey jerry sorry i havent posted in a while.
thanks for putting up those thai pics man rlly appreciate it. looks like those things are fat!

i want to ask your opinion on the PPP
i want to try Nirvanas PPP one day and even tho urs is from g13 labs im still wondering it looks great 4 u.


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 11, 2009)

I saw another member talking about this very issue the other day. A guy named Mr Therapy Man had a thread about using FFOF for years and all of a sudden it's torching his clones. They must have made some hot batches recently. Try some promix bro, you won't regret it.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 11, 2009)

Bio Bizz All Mix...... I add to it.... but it is Wonderful!!!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 11, 2009)

So I took the rest of my ocean forest back today. Rather than taking another bag of the same pallet, I got a bag of biobizz light mix. All it has is peat moss, sphagnum peat and perlite. I've got some worm castings and guano I'll probably mix in to spice it up a bit, but it looks like good stuff.

I was going to get some happy frog but they didn't have it in soil form...only in soil conditioner...wtf?

I really liked the Ocean Forest but we'll see how this biobizz works out.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 11, 2009)

I would only do earth worm castings right in the beginning, and then stay semi consistent with Bat Guano, Sea weed kelps, molasses, FF big bloom, and cal/mag depending on whether or not you use tap water, and if you do how you treat it, and what its quality really is


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 11, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I would only do earth worm castings right in the beginning, and then stay semi consistent with Bat Guano, Sea weed kelps, molasses, FF big bloom, and cal/mag depending on whether or not you use tap water, and if you do how you treat it, and what its quality really is


I filter my tap water with a brita faucet filter. It sits in jugs for a couple weeks. I already use everything you mention above except seaweed/kelp. I might try to incorporate some alfalfa tea into the mix if I ever get around to it.

I'm gonna start slow though and just get a feel for the soil before I go crazy souping it up.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 13, 2009)

So I finally gave in and chopped the TSS. It had become just more of a burden on my operation than anything else just because of her sheer size. I actually knocked a branch off a couple weeks ago by accident...I smoked some of the bud the other day and it was surprisingly good. Considering I never really flushed it OR cured it, I was happy about with the joint I rolled.

While trimming the plant yesterday I noticed it was VERY resiny. I smoked 3 bowls of scissor hash on top of some PPP and was feeling great! Even though the plant still had a couple weeks left, I think I made the right decision space-wise. The biggest problem I was having with the Thai was I had to keep the HPS pretty high over the canopy because it was so damn tall. Now with this beast out of the picture I can lower the light and get some fat new buds!

Here's a shot of them drying nice and slow in my box. The temp stays around 63 and the humidity stays around 60. Those damn damp rid things don't do squat, but they make me feel a little better about the situation. And 60 isn't really too high...but it's close...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 13, 2009)

I am interested to see how the others came out..... any good pictures of the final product from them?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, sorry I've taken a while to respond. I'll try to get some picks of the curing buds up in the next day or so.

I may have been dipping into the coffers a bit early...they still have a couple weeks of cure left...but mmmmmm are they all tasty!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 16, 2009)

So I snapped a bunch of shots of the colas/bigger buds. Let me just preface this by saying I'm not very good at photographing buds with my stupid digital camera...

Here's a little group shot. PPP on top, Blue Cheese B in the middle (2) and Blue Cheese A on the bottom (2). The PPP bud weighs about 11 grams, while the blue cheese buds average about 6 grams each.






PPP






PPP again






One more time...PPP...






Blue Cheese B. The tips are a little curvy from the jars. They barely fit in the large mason jars I have (in fact the PPP cola doesn't fit in the mason jar, so I'm curing it in a special jar that is taller).






More BCB






BCA. A little blurry...






BCA again






BCA once more...






In case you forgot what they looked like between the last picture and the time it took you to read this...same order as above...






Every time I burp the jars my room stinks to holy hell.







That's it for the bud shots. There are lots of smaller buds and popcorn nugs I didn't feel like taking a picture of...but they're curing along just fine.

As far as the living plants, I have moved all from the veg room and into flower. There are 2 Blue Cheese A, 2 Blue Cheese B, 1 PPP, 1 LSD (which has stretched A TON since being in flower for about a week and half), 1 Blue Widow, 1 Chiesel, and 1 OG Kush (the BW, Chiesel and OG went into flower last night/this morning).

I have taken clones of the LSD, Blue Widow, Chiesel and PPP, as I have no more seeds of these and might want to keep them going for a bit. The clones have been going for a few days, so hopefully we'll get some rooting by the end of this week or early next week.

I'll try to get some pics of the flowering plant when I've got a chance. Until then...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 16, 2009)

Well Thank You Jerry Garcia! Very nice indeed..... + rep for sure


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh.... sorry... I gotta go spread more around first.... I will get to it


----------



## Babs34 (Nov 16, 2009)

*......wowza, do your thang.*

*Damn Jer, you are now officially a pro.*
*SAweeeeeeeeeeet.*

*Very quickly, about that medium you had been using, have you ever tried black gold? That's what I've been using. I sometimes combine it with the coco.*

*I don't think they would allow me to open the bags and play with the dirt...so, when they're not looking, I squeeze the charmin. J/K.....I do it in front of them. I like the stuff.*
*How do you like this new stuff you're using? I'm only days away from replenishing soil, so I appreciate the heads up on the Ocean Forest. That was the medium highly recommended to me.*
*Hmm, seems to me I liked the feel of the black gold a bit more. Maybe the ratio of ingredients grabbed me more? Yup, it's been that long since I've been "shopping."*
*Time to load up tomorrow....and starve for the next week, LOL. Seriously, who knew gardening could cost so much?*

*Again, BE AU T I FUL buds there, indeed!!!*


----------



## Babs34 (Nov 16, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> So I snapped a bunch of shots of the colas/bigger buds. Let me just preface this by saying I'm not very good at photographing buds with my stupid digital camera...
> 
> Here's a little group shot. PPP on top, Blue Cheese B in the middle (2) and Blue Cheese A on the bottom (2). The PPP bud weighs about 11 grams, while the blue cheese buds average about 6 grams each.
> 
> ...


 
*...and so worthy a picture view.*


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 18, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *......wowza, do your thang.*
> 
> *Damn Jer, you are now officially a pro.*
> *SAweeeeeeeeeeet.*
> ...


I've heard of Black Gold, but never tried it. There is surprisingly little variety at the garden shops around me...even fifth season doesn't have a great variety of soil.

I would highly recommend the ocean forest as a medium...I love the stuff...but I would highly NOT recommend getting it now that the ingredients/location of manufacture have changed. Even though I returned the bag I still have 3 large pots full of plants with the crappy soil. After my second or third watering I'm not finding the soil as shitty as it was when I first watered, but it should never have been shitty in the first place! The original stuff was perfect from start to finish...why should I settle for a product that is inferior in any way?

I would really like to try some pro-mix. That stuff looks great. But I'm having a hell of a time finding a retailer near where I live. Living in the middle of nowhere kinda sucks


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 19, 2009)

they got promix online my dude htgsupply.com they have stores in pa, fl, and charlotte nc ive gotten stuff from them quick/low profile shipping decent prices


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 19, 2009)

oh add the trich on those buds are sexy my dude by the way!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 19, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> they got promix online my dude htgsupply.com they have stores in pa, fl, and charlotte nc ive gotten stuff from them quick/low profile shipping decent prices


Thanks war. I've been trying to find it locally...charlotte is the closest but not close enough for me to drive just for some soil.

I check out HTG...though I've never really wanted to buy soil online just because the shipping price. But I guess it has to get shipped to the store I buy it from so the cost difference probably isn't all that great...


----------



## naorb (Nov 19, 2009)

congrats on the thai harvest finally jerry!

nice sticking around with u for the end of it. thank u do u know the dry weight yet?


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 20, 2009)

Those are some killer buds there Jerry. Any more details on the smell? Like is the PP skunky or diesely or musty? Is the BC cheesey? Also when I said pro-mix before I was using it in a generic sense. I don't use the actual "pro-mix" brand either but something very similar called B'Cuzz hydromix. It's just spaghnum moss mixed with perlite. That biobizz sounds like pretty much the same thing. I would try a whole grow with that before hunting down pro-mix which is basically what you already have. A lot of people use the terms pro-mix or hydromix to refer to any peat/spaghnum moss and perlite medium. That biobizz sounds like the right stuff.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 20, 2009)

naorb said:


> congrats on the thai harvest finally jerry!
> 
> nice sticking around with u for the end of it. thank u do u know the dry weight yet?


Thanks naorb. I'm not sure about a dry weight of the TSS quite yet, but I'll throw it on the scale when it makes its way into jars for cure, which should be whenever I get around to it...



mared juwan said:


> Those are some killer buds there Jerry. Any more details on the smell? Like is the PP skunky or diesely or musty? Is the BC cheesey? Also when I said pro-mix before I was using it in a generic sense. I don't use the actual "pro-mix" brand either but something very similar called B'Cuzz hydromix. It's just spaghnum moss mixed with perlite. That biobizz sounds like pretty much the same thing. I would try a whole grow with that before hunting down pro-mix which is basically what you already have. A lot of people use the terms pro-mix or hydromix to refer to any peat/spaghnum moss and perlite medium. That biobizz sounds like the right stuff.


Well, the PPP certainly has a citrusy tinge with a little bit of must smell, but not overpoweringly so. It just smells and tastes like good clean marijuana. The Blue Cheese really smells like blueberry...a lot. There is a bit of some other kinda awkward smell in there too...maybe that's the cheese smell, I don't know, but the A phenotype has it much more pronounced than the higher-yielding B pheno. Predominantly blueberry scent and taste for both though. They still have another week+ left to cure until the final verdict is in though.

While it's still too early to tell on the TSS, I've smoked a couple buds and man is it different from the other two. The buds are whispy but not light, and ripe with sticky trichomes. The smell so far is rather plain, but the taste is unmistakably skunk even before curing. My fingers were WAY more sticky when I got done trimming the TSS than the other two...like everything I touched was cemented to my fingers! The smoke feels thicker and more acrid than the PPP or BC, and the high is almost immediate.

Speaking of the high...the PPP seems to be the most knock-you-on-your-ass stoned feeling off all three. The Blue Cheese is a bit of a creeper, but once it's there you just melt into the couch/chair/bed...very nice. The TSS is completely different, undoubtedly owing to its sativa heritage. The high is much more uplifting than the others, but it smacks you in the face as you're exhaling. Again, it's way to soon to get a good read on the TSS, but early returns are quite promising!

On a side note, I remember Mared how you mentioned uncured weed making you sneeze...I think that happens to me too! The first hit or two makes my nose immediately tingle and I sneeze! After that I'm good, but it's weird how it happened pretty consistently.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 20, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> On a side note, I remember Mared how you mentioned uncured weed making you sneeze...I think that happens to me too! The first hit or two makes my nose immediately tingle and I sneeze! After that I'm good, but it's weird how it happened pretty consistently.


Funny....I get that too. Weird huh!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 20, 2009)

Just weighed out the Thai as it went into jars...49 grams. They're pretty fluffy (they fill 3 1-quart mason jars), but whatever. The smoke is great and it hasn't even begun curing. We'll revisit it in a month and see how it tastes. I'm baked off it right now though...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 20, 2009)

sounds good... thanks for reminding me to load the bong .... when does the next batch go into flower...... I just buy soil at stores because of the cash factor ...... and the 30% discount...... and these dudes are real nice, and we talk shop  while I shop lol


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 22, 2009)

So I decided to snap some photos the other day to share with the community. All plants are now in flower. All except the Blue Widow, Chiesel and OG Kush have been in 12/12 since Nov. 5th...so 17 days. The other three went in around Nov. 10th, or something close to that.

I've got some clones that are in the process of rooting...I hope. The LSD clones were pretty small when I took them (they were the only ones available...) and I think it may not be working out for them. Frankly, I don't want clones of this pheno anyway. It stretched like a crazy on me while still in veg and is only getting worse in flower...so much worse in fact that I supercropped her so she'd fit under the light! We'll get to that in a minute though...let's see some pics!

We start with the third generation PPP. Love this plant!






Little buds starting to form on the top of one PPP cola...






Next, the Blue Widow. Stretching a bit near the top but should be a nice yielder. I've taken a clone of her that should take root in the next few days...






Top of the Blue Widow






This is one of the Blue Cheeses. Not sure which pheno it is any more, but they aren't that different. I think this was A...






Another Blue Cheese. This one might be B?






Top down shot.






Chiesel. Took a clone of her the other day...probably try to cut a couple more before she gets much farther into flower.






Another view...






LSD, pre supercrop. (Blue Cheese B in the background...that one's not doing so hot)






Another pre supercropped shot.






Post supercropped.






Another post supercropped shot.






PPP Jr. This was the first PPP clone I took so long ago. She's looking alright...sort of been neglected a bit from time to time but still putting out some nice buds. Still has about a week or two left...trichs are all cloudy with no amber at the moment...






Another shot...






Here's a flowering Blue Cheese A clone. She's been going for maybe a day or two longer than the others...but not by much. I like these medium sized plants because I can fit four or five in these small black pots on the shelf I built in the flower room...so basically I get more plants in my tiny space!





Another shot






Here's the retarded OG Kush. I needed to stake it up a few weeks ago and it really helped keep her in line. She's about as weak and frail a plant I've ever seen, but she's still alive and continues to grow. From the beginning this plant was messed up...when the seedling finally broke the soil the stem literally bent in half for no good reason! The stem wasn't stretched at all, but I buried it up to the bottom node anyway to help support it and it's been a struggle ever since. I'm considering starting a new batch of seeds sometime in the next week or two, and I'll definitely germinate another of the OG when I do (along with my Jack the Ripper I've been patiently waiting to start!)






Another OG shot. Doesn't look _terrible_ but not like it should.







That's it. I'm gonna go watch some football and smoke something...maybe some trainwreck I picked up from my buddy the other day. That stuff is THE SHIT. I mean, my buds are good, but I can't hit the trainwreck more than once or twice in a half hour span...usually it's because I've forgotten I was smoking after hitting the bowl once...

Needless to say trainwreck has worked its way onto my short list of strains to grow in the near future.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update man. All looking good!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks snow, the update was long overdue...

A couple things worth mentioning this morning...One of the LSD clones has taken root. I thought it was dying. Guess not.

Also, I supercropped the main cola of the Blue Widow. From about the 4th node from the top heading up the damn thing just stretched like crazy...so I bent it half! Who's tall now?! Ha. It should help those lower buds get more light too.


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice update. all is looking very nice jerry. nice assortment of buds to smoke. happy growing and smoking


----------



## skeeterleg (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Jerry

Long time no see bro. Just got back in tha game myself. Enjoyed the thread. That TSS was kool! You are becoming quite a master of the art! Awesome buds. 

I had a question for ya. Can a clone be taken while in flower? I have a white widow and a big bud in flower 2 weeks now.

Skeet

PS: Just ordered Barneys Farm: LSD; Dutch Passion: Blueberry and Strawberry Cough; DNA: Sharksbreath; Big Budda: Blue Cheese and Greenhouse: Super Lemon Haze from the Tude! Oh yeah plus their 5 free UFO&#8217;s!!!

So much weed so little time! lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 30, 2009)

I cloned a plant 2 weeks *after* harvesting it, when it was froze every night and wasn't being watered for the whole two weeks


----------



## jweedy (Nov 30, 2009)

Green crack is the shizzzzz!!! lol


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 30, 2009)

skeeterleg said:


> Hey Jerry
> 
> Long time no see bro. Just got back in tha game myself. Enjoyed the thread. That TSS was kool! You are becoming quite a master of the art! Awesome buds.
> 
> ...


As TLD said, you can pretty much clone whenever you want. It's easier to do it earlier, and from my experience it is easier to take the lowest possible branches than attempting to clone a top. You can clone a top, but I think the success rate depends upon how "woody" your stem has become.

That's a nice strain selection too. I've got an LSD ~3 weeks into flower now and some clones that have already rooted, so we'll see what this plant has to offer. It went through a serious stretch when I first put it into flower, so I gave it a good supercropping. I've been wanting to try some of that Sharksbreath too...

Are your Dutch Passion seeds feminized? I've read a handful of threads in the past discussing DP fem seeds and their propensity to hermie...I've never grown it so I don't know, but something to be mindful of while growing. If there was a problem I hope they've rectified the situation by now.

Thanks for stopping back through skeeter, I'll get some new pics up tonight/tomorrow morning.


----------



## skeeterleg (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. Clone a frozen plant? That&#8217;s cool. Let me get my clippers!!!

My first attempt at cloning was a top but it was a young plant and took a while to root. It was from one of the males so I had to killit. Just my luck! lol

I saw you had an LSD going. Looking forward to seeing how she does for you. I have a big list I want to try. Just to compare and see what I like.

Yea the DP&#8217;s are fem. I read that too somewhere but I am hoping for the best. That&#8217;s all they had in PnM. I had a bagseed hermie last time. In fact I don&#8217;t think the Tude offers DP regular at all right now. Have you heard anything about other breeders fem seeds or just DP? I think my Sharksbreath are fem. I got 6 coming. I&#8217;ll send you one! 

Love the pix man. Keepem coming!!!

Skeeter


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 1, 2009)

skeeterleg said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Clone a frozen plant? Thats cool. Let me get my clippers!!!
> 
> My first attempt at cloning was a top but it was a young plant and took a while to root. It was from one of the males so I had to killit. Just my luck! lol
> 
> ...


I've not heard anything specific regarding hermies from other breeders, but there is always that chance...I've had nothing bud good experiences with all my fem seeds.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 1, 2009)

So I tried to snap some pics a couple days ago but my camera died on me before I could finish. I got most of the plants, but not the LSD, Chiesel or struggling OG. I'll get those up as soon as I get my camera back in working order. I did manage to get a couple current in-situ shots last night that we'll get to at the end.

First is PPP. Another very strong growing and healthy plant. It's actually gotten noticeably larger since this picture was taken on 11/27. Looking like the two main cola's are going to be ~1 foot long. This plant flowers so fast and strong it's uncanny. I love it, hence why I just rooted the 4th generation clone.






A closer shot of the tops...again, they're much more fully developed in just 4 days since these pics...






Supercropped Blue Widow. I've actually had to supercrop it again because it keeps trying to climb its way into my hps. I've started noticing some pretty severe rusting and yellow in the last day or so...I hit it with a full blast of nutrients, including cal-mag+, so there isn't much more I can do but wait and hope it doesn't get worse...right...I've got a good clone of her going though, so it's all good.






Top down shot of the Blue Widow. A little yellow around the top there...






One of the Blue Cheeses. I'm really excited for these plants, as I think their yield will be significantly better than the first batch.






Another Blue Cheese






Here's another BC.






And that's where the camera died while I was shooting. I got these next 2 last night, so they're a bit more current, though you can't really see who is who in there.






Lots of good cola action going on...just not a lot of space in which to operate. Oh well, at least I feel I'm making the most of my tiny space. One day I'll have a warehouse just for this...







Sorry for the limited update. I'll get a shot of the other plants soon...if not tonight then tomorrow night for sure. I'll also get a shot of the clones if I remember...


----------



## skeeterleg (Dec 1, 2009)

Do you use nutes every time you water? I only feed once a week and add water in between but they seem like they could take more.

Do you use any cloning gel or root starter on your clones?


----------



## skeeterleg (Dec 1, 2009)

Forget Jerry's Farm...It is Jerry's Jungle! lol

Nice


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 1, 2009)

skeeterleg said:


> Do you use nutes every time you water? I only feed once a week and add water in between but they seem like they could take more.
> 
> Do you use any cloning gel or root starter on your clones?


I had been feeding once and watering once in between, but with the recent spotting that's appeared on the Blue Widow and a few of the Blue Cheeses I decided to step it up and give them a second consecutive feeding last night.

I just try to go based on plant response. If they seem like they can take more than gradually give them a little more each feeding until you notice a little burning of the leaf tips. Back it off a bit and then you've found where your plants like it.

The LSD has been quite strange in that one of the colas has some noticeable clawing action going on, while the other 3 look fine. I'm more concerned though with one of the supercropped branches...I may have over-supercropped it! Hopefully if I just leave it alone it will strengthen up enough to support itself but I may have overdone it a bit with one of the colas.

About the rooting hormone...I use some "green light" brand powdered stuff from lowes or home depot or somewhere like that. So far I've had close to 100% for all clones that weren't tops, but I've had a handful of tops root too. I think it's more about how you clone than the rooting hormone though, whether it's gel or powder. Keep it in a high humidity environment (mine often hit 99% under my dome and 2 24" t5's) and constant lighting with an occasional misting and it will almost always root.

I just snapped a few shots of the clone chamber. The two unmarked ones on the left are LSD, then PPP, Blue Widow and Chiesel. The Chiesel has yet to show roots, but in the last couple days it has really perked up, so I'm thinking it has finally rooted and just not reached the sides of the cup yet.






What's interesting about these clones is the LSD were started way before the other three, but the PPP and BW have just taken off. I'm probably going to top them both and root their tops as clones (in fact, I'm going to do it as soon as I finish this post). These tops I think should have no trouble rooting, as they are very young and tender. It's the damn woody stemmed established tops that really have a hard time rooting.

I thought I'd take a shot of this LSD clone though because it did something interesting as well. The leaves of the clone began yellowing and browning and crisping up pretty good right around the time the clone was rooting. I though it wasn't going to make it because even the top was showing signs of necrosis. I was right, the top of the clone had already started to die off, so the plant shot out 2 new growth tips! It's like it topped itself!







Clones are so much fun! I wish I lived in Cali so I could pick them up from my neighborhood dispensary...oh wait, that would be me!

Sorry if this post was a little all over the place. I got unusually baked this morning off a few hits of Blue Cheese...


----------



## skeeterleg (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I think I am going to step up the feed a bit and see what they do.

I am a little bummed because I am down to 2 plants from seven in the last week. I bought white widow and big bud seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl. Before I knew better and about breeders. Out of 6 seeds of each I only got 2 left, 1 each. The white widow were suppose to be feminized but did not show any pistols only bananas on three of them so they are dead, 2 didnt germ. The hermie on my last grow had pistols everywhere the popped bananas. No more seeds! lol I think they sold me regular at a fem price. Two widow seeds and 3 big bud did not germ. Only one of the big bud was female. The worst thing is they were beautiful plants and I wasted a bag of FFOF soil. None of my 5 freebee mazar afghan did anything. Grew an inch and died. One is showing life at 2 in 3 weeks had room in the cab now so I left the little biotch in there to see what it will do!

I followed your lead and supercropped my big bud last night. Stretched like crazy once in flower. I thought I broke it. But this morning Walla! Perked right up! see pics

Your clones look great. You just stick them in soil and water them?

That little LSD clone is a fighter huh? That is cool how it did that. I am anxious to see how they turn out. Cant wait for my LSD seeds to arrive. Show be anytime now. 

Looks like life is good on Jerrys Farm (Jungle) !!!


----------



## skeeterleg (Dec 1, 2009)

Check out my grow box I just built. After some trial and many errors it is working very good now.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/279041-homemade-grow-cabinet.html


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 2, 2009)

skeeterleg said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I am going to step up the feed a bit and see what they do.
> 
> I am a little bummed because I am down to 2 plants from seven in the last week. I bought white widow and big bud seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl. Before I knew better and about breeders. Out of 6 seeds of each I only got 2 left, 1 each. The white widow were suppose to be feminized but did not show any pistols only bananas on three of them so they are dead, 2 didnt germ. The hermie on my last grow had pistols everywhere the popped bananas. No more seeds! lol I think they sold me regular at a fem price. Two widow seeds and 3 big bud did not germ. Only one of the big bud was female. The worst thing is they were beautiful plants and I wasted a bag of FFOF soil. None of my 5 freebee mazar afghan did anything. Grew an inch and died. One is showing life at 2 in 3 weeks had room in the cab now so I left the little biotch in there to see what it will do!
> 
> ...


Sucks about your shitty germ rate...I've never messed with seeds from anywhere other than Attitude and they always seem to pop just fine.

Supercropping seems like such an extreme method of controlling plant growth, but they always perk right up in a day or so like nothing ever happened...

For my clones, I cut them at a 45ish degree angle and dip them immediately into a shot glass of water to prevent an air bubble from getting into the clone and doing bad things. I then scrape a bit of the exterior stem off to expose the under layers (my plant bio terminology is a bit lacking...) using a razor blade. I'll also make some slits parallel to the stem just to give the roots more surface area from which to sprout. After that I dip them in some rooting hormone, shove them into a cup of soil and water. I mist them periodically if the humidity is low (or if I'm not using the dome) and just leave them under 24/0 light until they root.

I usually root directly into ocean forest or now the biobizz light mix, but with my last 2 clones I put them into a cup with 2/3 biobizz on the bottom and 1/3 Fox Farm Light Warrior on top (so the stem only reaches into the light warrior). I've never tried this before, but TLD does something similar and it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 2, 2009)

skeeterleg said:


> Check out my grow box I just built. After some trial and many errors it is working very good now.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/279041-homemade-grow-cabinet.html


Freaking awesome cabinet btw...


----------



## skeeterleg (Dec 2, 2009)

Yea I am sticking with Attitude from here on. Should have my order any day now.

Supercropping make me nervous..lol The big bud actually broke or cracked open at the bend. Dint even phase it. It is reaching for the stars!

Thanks for the clone info. I did not know about the bubble thing. I am definitely going to try it on with my good beans. Plus I need to build my veg cabinet.

Thanks Jerry. I am glad you like the cabinet.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Jerry

On my big bud what causes these yellow leaves dries up to a crisp? N? its just the lower big fan leaves. New groth looks ok.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 6, 2009)

SL2 said:


> Hey Jerry
> 
> On my big bud what causes these yellow leaves dries up to a crisp? N? its just the lower big fan leaves. New groth looks ok.


Looks like an N deficiency to me. It usually happens to my lowest level of leaves as they receive little light below the canopy. Try adding some veg nutes to your flowering mix and see what happens. Once yellow though the leaves won't come back. As long as the new growth looks good I think you'll be fine.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 6, 2009)

Could be a mag deficiency
I would add some cal-mag + and that would stop for sure

http://www.planetnatural.com/site/cal-mag.html

If you can't get that I would use epsom salts from the pharmacy


----------



## SL2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Looks like an N deficiency to me. It usually happens to my lowest level of leaves as they receive little light below the canopy. Try adding some veg nutes to your flowering mix and see what happens. Once yellow though the leaves won't come back. As long as the new growth looks good I think you'll be fine.


I will try that. Use still using FF nutes? I thought I read somewhere in the thread you changed. I may pick up some cal-mag like tom sugested.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 6, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Could be a mag deficiency
> I would add some cal-mag + and that would stop for sure
> 
> http://www.planetnatural.com/site/cal-mag.html
> ...


Thanks tom

Can you have too much N in the mix? 

Dang, something else to buy! lol


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 6, 2009)

In flowering yes, but if you are using bloom nutes and add the cal-mag to your schedule there will be enough N to keep the leaves green but not enough to hurt bud growth. Cal-mag aids in bud growth, it is like molasses


----------



## SL2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks tom

I will def pick up some cal-mag. I saw some plantation blackstrap molasses unsulfured in the grocery store. I was wondering if this was what people use? 

What are yours and Jerry&#8217;s thoughts on temp and humidity? I have read different opinions on riu. Mine is getting low in my grow cabinet with the winter / heat running in the house between 30 and 40% in the cabinet. 

Sorry Jerry not trying to jack your thread&#8230;


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 6, 2009)

76-78°F is ideal
Your humidity is fine, you don't even need to think about humidity unless it gets really low or really high
Anywhere in between is fine, just make sure it is drier for flowering, no bud rot or mold that way


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 7, 2009)

SL2...Low humidity = good humidity, except for cloning. While cloning you want the highest possible humidity. For flowering you want the lowest possible humidity. For veg I don't think it really matters.

It's been a while since my last update...and it's gonna be at least another 9 hours before I can take new pics. Sorry I'm terrible

Anyway, I made some pretty wicked ice water hash the other day from the trimmings I've accumulated over the last couple harvests. There was about 1.5oz of trim that I used and ended up with 3.6 grams from the first run and 1.0 from the second...so 4.6 grams total.

I went to my local university art store and purchased 1/2 yard of silk screen of unknown lines per inch or microns. I froze the trimmings for 24 hours, then put them in a mixing bowl type thing and covered with ice. I added a little water and mixed with a wooden spoon until I didn't feel like mixing anymore...probably about a half hour. Then I poured the mixture through a pretty fine tea strainer (purchased from grocery store...there were 2 different models and the one I chose had a MUCH finer mesh than the other one) and into a mixing bowl. Then I poured that mix through the silk screen and into a 13x9 glass baking pan. I let the trichomes settle on the bottom for about 24 hours and gently sucked off the water above that beautiful white layer. When it got too close to not suck out trichs, I put it in the oven on 170 and baked off the remaining water. Finally I used a blow drier to completely dry the stuff before scraping off the pan. I let it sit out for a couple days before rolling it into a nice little ball. I did a second run with the plant material and got a nice little extra ball of hash that is a little more coarse than the first run, probably because it has more contaminants. It looks just as black as the first one though. Here's how they look now...I've smoked a good bit of the first batch already, and it bubbles up real nice!

Well, I lied...I can't upload any pics at the moment. I'll get them up later, hopefully with some new pics of the ladies...


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 8, 2009)

looking choice jerry. big game this week . the nobody backup o line vikings vs the bengals looks like an even matchup. gotta luv ocho cinco. id hate to be the guy jared allen goes against. i mean guys. lol. i say vikes 27-24 ap over 100


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 9, 2009)

jeb5304 said:


> looking choice jerry. big game this week . the nobody backup o line vikings vs the bengals looks like an even matchup. gotta luv ocho cinco. id hate to be the guy jared allen goes against. i mean guys. lol. i say vikes 27-24 ap over 100


Well, the Bengals D hasn't given up a 100 yard rusher in 8 games, so I don't think AP will buck that trend.

I am a little concerned about old man Favre slinging the ball around on us...but only a little. I think Mike Zimmer (defensive coordinator) will dial up some effective blitz packages to keep him off balance and hopefully we can get a few sacks.

Jared Allen is a freaking monster though...and he's bat-shit crazy...

Should be a fun game either way! I say Bengals win 24-13 and our defense comes up big...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 9, 2009)

So I finally got some good pics today. I have no idea how long the plants have been flowering...maybe a month now for the Blue Cheeses and PPP...

Let's go through the pics...

Here's the two balls of hash from the other day. The one on the right was the first run through, the left was the second using the same skuff.






Here's a blue cheese. Doing the same leaf necrosis thing it did last time...and they're all doing it. I've been hitting with cal-mag along with my BMO and fox farm grow big...I just think I waited too long to start the cal-mag and it led to some problems. They're all growing fine though and getting good and stinky. I love the Blue Cheese smell and taste!






Here's a blue cheese that I left in the small container. It started with the leaf thing earlier than the ones in the large white pots.






Here's a blue cheese A. I propped her up with a skewer so she doesn't lean so damn much. These buds just get too heavy for the branches every time. Not the worst problem to have.






Another shot.






Here's another blue cheese in a big pot. I think this is an A, but honestly I don't know. Same deal as the other 3...fan leaves spotting up and dying but the buds are doing just fine.






Now my pride and joy...PPP...gonna be some wicked colas right there! She's stopped growing up and is really starting to fill out. I love this freaking plant.






Close up of the PPP. Really nice trichome development up in here...






The trichs are even covering the fan leaves! The leaves are starting to turn a nice purple color too...I didn't get a good shot of that though. By next update I imagine this plant will look a lot more beautiful...






Next, the long-legged LSD. What else can I really say?






The buds are doing well and smell really sour...they're just aren't very many of them. I'm sure that has to do with how tall she got...but I had no idea it would stretch that much! I'm sure I'll improve the yield with the 2 clones I've got going.






Last is the Chiesel. She's a pretty low yielder as well. I burnt her top pretty good by letting it grow into the glass of my reflector while the fan was off...BAD MOVE. It burnt her top as well as the Blue Widow, which I didn't get a pic of. Both had to be cut off and it severely messed up their growth. It's ok though, I've got rooted clones of everyone ready to veg.






I'll try to get pics of the clones in a minute. That's it for now...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice update.... Very interesting LSD you have...... Thanks for the pics...... Looks Very nice (esp. that PPP)


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 11, 2009)

PPP stealing the show as always....I so nearly grew that my first time round instead of Snow White. It was between PPP, SW and Ice. I went for SnowWhite. LOL

I tell ya man....Nirvana impress me....I hear/read a lot of negative shit about them, but I have never seen a bad grow from their stuff. And my snow whites were just lovely.

Maybe I need to revist Nirvana,,,get some PPP and Ice this time round.

Others are doing well too, except for the burn, but that's just cosmetic man. The bud is in tact! hehehe

Good stuff mate!


----------



## arcticvapors (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice job...they are all looking real good. Two of my attempts with Greenhouse Seeds UK Cheese strains had the same leaf necrosis. The first most likely due to too strong a mix of nutes, the second I used no nutes (only whats in the Fox Farm soil) and it did the same thing. That was a couple of weeks ago and she's been fine since, I trimmed of the dead leaves. I wonder if it's the strain? Peace


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 11, 2009)

just got back from a trip and u got the buds frosty again lol! good job my dude!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the comments all...I've been away for a few days so I've not had the opportunity to check on the ladies. I'll get some pics up tonight when I get my first good look at them...

arcticvapors...I'm pretty sure the problem has more to do with me dialing in the appropriate nutrient balance than it being a characteristic of the strain. I think in my case the blue cheese may be under-fertilized, given the health of the PPP and the LSD. But maybe the BC is overly sensitive? I tend to think it's under-fertilized because they were all transplanted into the FFOF soil and not given any nutes for a couple weeks...in hindsight I should have at least been giving them dilute amounts instead of waiting for the deficiency to pop up. If you go back and check out the pics of the BC's during their first week in the large white pots the leaves all look healthy and strong.

In the end I don't know. I'm still learning (by the seat of my pants) so I take it all with a grain of salt.

On a side note, my trainwreck and 5 DNA skunk cross freebies arrived while I was away! Now I have an even larger embarrassment of strains than I did before! I've already got a ton of clones that are about to move to the veg chamber (they've been vegging under 24/0 light in the clone chamber for a while now) but once that happens I'm going to start some Jack the Ripper, Trainwreck, and another OG Kush because the last one was clearly messed up.

And so it continues...pics later...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 16, 2009)

It was nice to see the plants yesterday. Not too much has changed...except the buds have gotten a bit bigger. The leaf thing keeps happening to the blue cheese. The LSD is still tall and unruly. PPP is still awesome.

We'll start with a group shot. LSD on the left, 2 Blue Cheese in the middle and PPP on the right.






LSD. Buds are starting to thicken up and frost up pretty nicely. I've got 2 clones of this girl and they stretch just as much as mom. Gonna have to flower them young I suppose.






Another view of the tops.






Starting to get their first orange hairs.






One of the Blue Cheese. I trimmed the dying leaves a bit.






Another BC. Buds look nice, leaves not so much.






PPP. Still being beautiful. Turning some nice purply colors as it gets rather cool during the evening. Hopefully it isn't too cool.






You can see some of the colors happening in this shot.





Frosty little nugs along a cola.






This is a not-so-hot Chiesel. What buds are present look ok, except the top that grew into the glass of my reflector and got burnt to all hell. The clone I have going of it looks much better than this, and should be a nice yielder, compared to this piece anyway.





Nice little Chiesel nugs






Here's an untopped blue cheese clone that I left in a small pot. It could have benefited from being in a larger container I think, but I already have 3 others so I'm not too worried.






Some frosty little blue cheese buds. Probably getting close to the chopping block. I haven't kept track at all this grow, so I'm going solely by the trichomes.






Here's the Blue Widow. Same thing happened here as with the Chiesel. What buds are there look good, but there just isn't very much there. The clone looks fine and should turn out way better than this.






One final in-situ group shot. Lots of colas projecting from the jungle!







I just transplanted 5 of the clones into black pots...1 PPP, 1 BW, 1 Chiesel, and 2 LSD. Probably going to wait a week or so before I start the Trainwreck or Jack the Ripper.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice update my friend.... thank you,


----------



## SL2 (Dec 16, 2009)

*"JERRY"S JUNGLE" *







I love this shot! Awsome!!

Hey man I remember you had some gnats at one time. How did you get rid of them boogers?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 16, 2009)

SL2 said:


> Hey man I remember you had some gnats at one time. How did you get rid of them boogers?


I covered the top layer of soil with sand and eventually they were gone. I haven't needed to use it since they've been gone, but if they return it's a simple matter to just cover the top again with sand.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Jerry. I will give it a try.

What has been your favorite smoke so far?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd have to say the blue cheese is my favorite. The PPP is wonderful and I love it too. The Thai is a good skunky smoke but the high is a little too light for me...maybe because its predominantly sativa. I don't know. The trainwreck I got off my friend a few weeks ago was my favorite. Do I know if it was really trainwreck...no...but I'm gonna grow some anyway.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 17, 2009)

I would like to take a moment and mourn the loss of Bengals wide receiver Chris Henry, who died early this morning. He was a misunderstood person who went through some rough times but had turned his life around for the better. Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 17, 2009)

here's to the moment...... a person I knew absolutely nothing about, like the millions just like him.......


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 18, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> I'd have to say the blue cheese is my favorite.


word!!!! I actually can't get enough of the stuff. 1 jar down. 2 to go. All my other strains/jars are still very full! LOL But seriously, I find it just makes all other weed taste and smell a bit bland.

Where was you BC from, Barney's or Buddha?

No idea who Chris Henry is, but I'll have a bowl for him anyway!


----------



## goofygolfer (Dec 18, 2009)

awesome update looking real good


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 18, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> here's to the moment...... a person I knew absolutely nothing about, like the millions just like him.......


Thanks TLD. It's a shame when someone goes through such tribulations and finally gets things turned around, only to have it snuffed out by some ironic twist of fate



SnowWhite said:


> word!!!! I actually can't get enough of the stuff. 1 jar down. 2 to go. All my other strains/jars are still very full! LOL But seriously, I find it just makes all other weed taste and smell a bit bland.
> 
> Where was you BC from, Barney's or Buddha?
> 
> No idea who Chris Henry is, but I'll have a bowl for him anyway!


My BC is from Barney's. Kinda want to try a Big Buddha BC now just for comparison's sake. I figure they'd be pretty similar though...both use the Buddha Cheese, but I think the BB may use a DJ Short Blueberry or something. Maybe I'll get a pick and mix if I ever order seeds again...I've got quite the stockpile built up at the moment, so don't hold your breath on that one.

I do love the Blue Cheese though. Can't wait for the next harvest!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 25, 2009)

Been a while since I updated...sorry. Everything is going well in both gardens. I transplanted the clones into square black pots a few days ago...they looked a little wilty for the first day or two in their new soil, which may have been because I intentionally broke apart the root ball while transplanting or because the BioBizz Light Mix retains a ton of moisture and needs more perlite. I would add some, but the only stuff I have on hand is MG perlite with nutrients added to it, which I certainly don't need. Regardless, they're all doing fine now.

The flowering girls are coming right along. One of the blue cheese is probably ready for the chop any day now. Getting a nice purpley hue to her. The PPP is still ridiculous...the top of the colas are looking like the pic attitude has posted for it, which means they're getting really wide on top. Everything else is same old same old. Pics tonight after 8.

Oh, and I planted some seeds a couple days go. 3 Jack the Ripper and 2 Trainwreck. I put a layer of Light Warrior on top of a mostly-full cup of the BioBizz, and all seeds have sprouted within 4-5 days. I just put the seeds 1/4 inch under the surface (barely covered) and water them in. No pre-germination soaking in cups or paper towels. Oh and they're under 24/0 light in my clone chamber. Oh and another clone rooted...it is a top from either the Blue Widow, Chiesel, or LSD. Unfortunately my dumb self didn't label them, and now I've no clue. Oh well.

Anyway, pics to come tonight. Merry Christmas to those of you who believe in that sort of thing.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 28, 2009)

Finally got those pics...I took them a couple days ago but haven't had time to upload them until now.

Here's a Blue Cheese I let get too tall. The buds are nice, just not going to be the best yielder.












Here's another blue cheese. Dead leaves but nice buds...






A closer shot...






Another Blue Cheese












Nice little BC bud...






Pride and joy...PPP






Very colorful






Closer shot of one main cola...starting to get quite wide at the top...






More fun colors...






A little frosty bud...can't remember which plant this is...






Here's the blue widow. Not terribly impressed with this plant, but I've got a clone gong so we'll see. I actually just harvested the top 2/3 of this girl yesterday...her trichs were getting pretty amber. Should have checked more regularly...but she was about ready.






A little blue cheese...






Little blue cheese cola...






LSD. Too tall. Won't let that happen to the clones!


















Nice looking buds...






Veg plants...PPP (front left), blue widow (front right), LSD topped (back right), LSD untopped (back left).






Chiesel (back left), LSD untopped (back right...same as last pic), PPP (front right), and newest PPP clone front left in the 24oz solo cup.






Finally, seedlings/clones! The back row are 3 Jack the Ripper's and 2 Trainwrecks. Front row from left to right is a chiesel clone (I think), a blue widow clone that has yet to root, and then the three party cups. The Power Kush, sleestackxskunk and og18xskunk are all being entered in the party cup grow competition thing. I've got some extra seeds lying around, and even I can fit 3 party cups into my operation somewhere...


----------



## Earl (Dec 28, 2009)

Go Bengals.
.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 28, 2009)

Earl said:


> Go Bengals.


AFC North Division Champions and playoff bound! WHODEY!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice frosty Colas Jerry!

Thanks for the update...


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 28, 2009)

Whopper of an update there Jerry. Bravo. Colorful plants are fun to play with. I've been experimenting with bumping up the nitrogen in the last couple weeks of flower before flush. This prevents the leaves from going yellow and you get only purples and reds and blacks. The coloring of the bud itself will increase too. Some strains I thought were all green can actually be quite colorful if they have enough N at the end. Doesn't much affect potency or anything but fun to play with.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 28, 2009)

Glad to see you still lurking around mared...I worried the 5-0 may have gotten to you!

I've pretty much continued to give nitrogen throughout the entire flowering period, in addition to flowering nutrients. Aside from the blue cheeses the other plants all responded positively to the treatment. Sometimes I like to throw 5-1-1 fish emulsion into my flowering mix, other times I just use my BMO veg nutes.

I think it really has brought out more color in the PPP especially. The cooler evening temps probably don't hurt the coloring either.


----------



## Babs34 (Dec 29, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Whopper of an update there Jerry. Bravo. Colorful plants are fun to play with. I've been experimenting with bumping up the nitrogen in the last couple weeks of flower before flush. This prevents the leaves from going yellow and you get only purples and reds and blacks. The coloring of the bud itself will increase too. Some strains I thought were all green can actually be quite colorful if they have enough N at the end. Doesn't much affect potency or anything but fun to play with.


* and even I can fit 3 party cups into my operation somewhere...*

*I'm always AMAZED at what you're doing with that space Jerry. I think of you every time I'm in the Dollar Tree debating on those red cups, LOL.*

*And I'm with you...I was really worried about you Mared, LOL. You really are low key, aren't you?*

*No offense to any fellow RIU'ers, but you truly do have growing indoors perfected. *

*Happy New Years guys. 


*


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 30, 2009)

i think the bengals suck (im an eagles fan ) but i always love your girls jerry! great job! how is the LSD smelling?



Jerry Garcia said:


> AFC North Division Champions and playoff bound! WHODEY!


----------



## cappeeler09 (Dec 30, 2009)

lookin good man 

check my grow journal bro

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/277194-cheese-journal-2nd-grow.html


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 31, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> i think the bengals suck (im an eagles fan ) but i always love your girls jerry! great job! how is the LSD smelling?


Thanks war. I don't hate the Eagles. We tied last year.

The LSD is smelling, well, fantastic. I'm really quite excited for it. I can't describe the smell at the moment, but I'll give a report once she comes down.

The Blue Cheeses should all be ready for the chop in the next week, with PPP close behind. The LSD probably has a little longer than that, along with the Chiesel.

Here are some pics of the most recent addition to the family...


----------



## SL2 (Dec 31, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


>


I have those same beans. Look forward to seeing how those grow for ya...

What mix did you use in your cup? How much water to you add? 

I think I overwatered mine for the germ. My LW/OF combo held so much moisture I think it slowed the first weeks growth.  Now that they are drying out they are starting to grow. I am just use to better results.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jan 1, 2010)

i wanted to get the slee and the 18 crosses as well but just couldnt get em  cant wait to see what i missed


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, I harvested both smaller blue cheeses a few days ago...they've already made it to jars. Another of the larger BC was harvested last evening. They had some pretty nice swollen calyxes at the time of chopping. 

I've got pics of everything, but no time to upload them. I'll try to get them up later this evening. But they're sitting on my camera, just waiting to roll!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, I took a bunch of pics on the 6th, which was now 5 days ago. I went out of town for the weekend and didn't want to upload pics over a public network. No need to be foolish right? So I had to wait a few days. All these pics are from the evening of the 1/6/10. I'll take a new set soon.
Here's the LSD. I trimmed a couple buds about a week ago. Dried them out normally for a few days and then smoked em. Very sticky, crystalline plant. Uncured smoke tasted very skunky...like my Thai Super Skunk, but more thick. No trippy high, but the trichs aren't quite amber yet and the buds were uncured. I'm itching to bring this sucker down because she's so damn tall! Hopefully I fixed the problem with the next batch by shortening the veg time.






Closeup of one bud. Still shooting out new pistils.






Closer closeup.






PPP. All growth below the top of the cola's has stopped for about the last week. Trichs are still cloudy with very few amber. I'm itching to cut this one too, just because.






Very colorful. You can see the white pistils forming on the top. This girl sits about 6" under my 400w hps.






The lone remaining blue cheese. Gonna let this one finish a bit longer and see how it differs from the earlier harvested plants, which I've already begun smoking (can't wait for them to cure, I'm out of all other smoke!)






Dead leaves, yeah yeah, nice bud though...






Chiesel. Very colorful as well. Also getting rather frosty of late. Should be fun.






Another chiesel shot. This girl recovered nicely after burning her top on the glass lens (which I've learned gets very hot if you shut off the fan).






The next generation. I moved them to flower a couple days before this pic was taken, so around 1/4/10 we'll say.






Two main colas from the Blue widow.






Untopped LSD clone on the right, blue widow again on the left.






Hard to tell from this pic, but here's the other LSD, two main colas, on the left. The right is PPP with 3 main colas.






PPP in foreground.






The next next generation. Two fem GHS Trainwreck on the left, 3 reg TGA Jack the Ripper on the right.






Trainwrecks. Bigger now than on the 6th. I'll get some new pics soon.






Also, the JTR's are bigger too.







I don't have any new pics of the SleestackxSkunk, OG18xSkunk or Power Kush, though I'll take some when I get the others. Also not pictured are a topped Blue Widow clone, topped PPP clone, rooted Chiesel top and unrooted blue widow clone.

Probably going to take some more LSD clones before they start flowering for real. I'm also probably going to let the PPP go by the wayside after the last clone I have flowers. It served well as an introductory plant, but I don't really see the need in carrying the strain forward, especially when I have so many other strains I want to try out. Plus I'm sitting on a nice pile of seeds I want to try out.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jan 11, 2010)

fuckin awesome my dude! your gonna love those trainwrecks i know i did! too bad for both our teams out the playoffs huh


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 12, 2010)

that chiesel is looking real good jerry. I'm just waiting to get set up again and by looking at those pics will prob be in two weeks. I will be growing some cheisel cheese and barneys farm lsd and anything else i can get my hands on. 

Waiting for that chiesel smoke report bet its some tasty shit.


Evil


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 12, 2010)

warisnottheanswer said:


> fuckin awesome my dude! your gonna love those trainwrecks i know i did! too bad for both our teams out the playoffs huh


Pretty stoked for the TW's. They are freaking huge now. I'll get some pics tonight, I promise!

As for our teams...at least they made it to the playoffs. The Bengals managed to stay healthy until the last couple weeks of the season we had some key guys go down and it really hurt us down the stretch. Oh well, just counting down the days until the draft now I guess.



Evil Buddies said:


> that chiesel is looking real good jerry. I'm just waiting to get set up again and by looking at those pics will prob be in two weeks. I will be growing some cheisel cheese and barneys farm lsd and anything else i can get my hands on.
> 
> Waiting for that chiesel smoke report bet its some tasty shit.


 Thanks Evil. I'll let you know how the Chiesel tastes in about a month. It has really improved in scent over the past couple weeks and it's getting nice and frosty. Should be tasty.

On a side note, I've been running my 400w MH lamp for the last week or so in an attempt to minimize the stretch of the plants that just moved into the flower room and to mix up the spectrum for the mature plants nearing harvest.

Updated pics to come tonight. Well, I'm at least going to _take_ the pictures tonight. They'll get uploaded as quick as possible.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 13, 2010)

The last Blue Cheese and the LSD both came down last night. Well, the bigger buds anyway. I've yet to trim the smaller stuff...probably do that after I post this update.

Chiesel. Close to harvest, but needs a little longer.






Here's the fist-sized top bud. Just a solid mass really.






A nice shot of her trichs.






Next, the LSD moments before harvest.






Blue Cheese, also moment before harvest. Thankfully, those dead leaves weren't too hard to remove. My only guess is they got burned from the new batch of Ocean Forest I was using. Not sure though. Oh well, still smells and tastes amazing.






Blue Cheese. Starting to get a little purple hue in there. Unfortunately that's just the leaves. The bud appears to be green...which is good too!






Large buds post-trim. Blue Cheese are in the front, LSD in the back. Can't really see the LSD buds because it was hard to take a pic inside the box.






Here's a half-shot of a couple LSD in the back. I had to trick my camera into focusing on something outside the box (that I thought was an equal distance from the lens to the buds) and then blindly move my camera back into the box and snap a shot. This was the best one because it's actually in focus. I need a nice Digital SLR...anyway these buds are VERY dense and stinky and crystalline. 






Same deal with trying to focus on the Blue Cheeses. You can see the purple tinge though despite the poor focus.






Here are the JTR (front) and Trainwrecks (back). The TW on the back right has been droopy for the last week or two. Watering doesn't help, not watering doesn't help, so I figure it's just going to be droopy. Other other is looking quite strong though. As are all 3 JTR's.






I tried to label this pic so I don't have to explain which is which...but the text turned out smaller than I liked. Whatever...just squint and lean close to your monitor. In this picture are Power Kush, OG18xSkunk, SleestackxSkunk, JTR, Chiesel, Blue Widow, and PPP.






Here are the three that will remain in solo cups for their entire life. Hope the two skunk crosses are female!






Finally a top down shot.







My camera crapped out before I could get pics of the two LSD, Chiesel, Blue Widow, and PPP plants that have been in flower for about a week or so. The Blue Widow was stretching pretty good so I supercropped her back down to size. The two LSD's are both stretching pretty good themselves, so they're probably in line for a supercropping in the next day or two. Once I get the rest of the plants out of the flower room I'll being transplanting those 5 into large white pots and I'll probably transplant the TW's and JTR's and whatever else I can into black half gallon pots so the roots can expand a little beyond the 24oz solo cup.

Now to trim up all the popcorn and get another round of scissor hash! Oh, and I think the PPP will come down tonight when the lights come back on. I love harvest time


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jan 13, 2010)

wow they lookin great jerry! u keep gettin better each grow my dude! that chiesal looks sick is it a stinky girl?


----------



## SL2 (Jan 16, 2010)

Those buds look awesome Jerry. The youngins look good too...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 17, 2010)

warisnottheanswer said:


> wow they lookin great jerry! u keep gettin better each grow my dude! that chiesal looks sick is it a stinky girl?


Thanks war. All I try to do is build off my previous experiences...both the good and bad.

The Chiesel sure is a nasty little girl. I just finished manicuring the top few buds and had to stop already and clean the scissors. Very resinous. I just took a hit of the Chiesel hash on top of some LSD in my little pipe and it is heavenly!

It's not the most pungent plant I've ever grown. The scent gets overpowered by everything else growing with it. Though after trimming a little I can already smell the soma diesel.

I'm pretty damn stoned right now for only taking one hit off that bowl...

Oh, I took some pictures too. But I'm too high to upload them. Soon though. Did I say I'm pretty high off that one hit? Awesome


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 17, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Those buds look awesome Jerry. The youngins look good too...


Thanks skeet. I just transplanted 4 of the other plants into large white pots and was struck by how good I thought they looked at this point in their life. This is my first go around with the BioBizz Light Mix, but I added some FF Light Warrior, perlite, worm castings and 9-3-2 guano. I didn't really measure anything...so we'll see how that works out.

I've been toying with the idea of doing a SOG using my small black pots to maximize efficiency, which I feel is well short of maximized at the moment. That's not really a problem, because I'm high as shit off some crazy good organic bud I can already produce, but who doesn't want to increase yield and maximize efficiency?

Anyway, I can probably fit *24 *small black pots in the same space I can fit *8* larger white pots. Plus I have the side shelf that can hold 5 additional black pots, giving me the potential to fit almost 30 plants in my little flower room. A yield from 30 clones, flowered immediately after rooting, would have to blow away anything I'm pulling in now. It's kind of like that "harvest a pound every three weeks" concept where I would be periodically introducing new plants in a rotation, except I'm using soil.

One of the biggest benefits of the SOG I can see is that I would be growing out a single main cola with no branches. This means my canopy will be all top buds and I don't have to worry about light penetration with my 400w hps.

So that thought has been floating around my brain for a while now, but I thought I'd share it with you fine people in hopes of hearing your opinion(s). So what do you think? SOG or no SOG?


----------



## SL2 (Jan 18, 2010)

I would give SOG a try J. See how you like it and the results. More is allways better! lol It may work well in your set up...


----------



## Babs34 (Jan 18, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Thanks skeet. I just transplanted 4 of the other plants into large white pots and was struck by how good I thought they looked at this point in their life. This is my first go around with the BioBizz Light Mix, but I added some FF Light Warrior, perlite, worm castings and 9-3-2 guano. I didn't really measure anything...so we'll see how that works out.
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of doing a SOG using my small black pots to maximize efficiency, which I feel is well short of maximized at the moment. That's not really a problem, because I'm high as shit off some crazy good organic bud I can already produce, but who doesn't want to increase yield and maximize efficiency?
> 
> ...


 *Go for it! SOG away!!!*
*As I've already mentioned, my space for growing gets smaller and smaller..yikes.*

*Whereas, my goal before was to veg to the max, I have now opted for smaller plants. I get clone happy. That was my motivating factor. I LOVE to clone! *

*BTW, when you say you keep those clones in the blue party cups for their "duration"......just how long is that? I would imagine they get root bound at some point. Do you just tos the mother at some point? Or do you flower and end the cycle?*

*Buds looking primo. *


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 19, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> *Go for it! SOG away!!!*
> *As I've already mentioned, my space for growing gets smaller and smaller..yikes.*
> 
> *Whereas, my goal before was to veg to the max, I have now opted for smaller plants. I get clone happy. That was my motivating factor. I LOVE to clone! *
> ...


I think you misunderstood just a bit. The blue cups now are being used solely for the "party cup competition," so they will stay in the cups for the rest of their lives. I am topping them all today, then rooting those tops (provided the sleestack and og18 are females). But the blue cups are just for this competition thingy.

At the moment I don't have any mother plants, so I'd need to start there.

The more I think about it though, I like being able to grow a variety of strains and introduce new strains to the garden at a whim. Doing a sog with mothers might limit my ability to do that a bit.

I will try out a mini-sog though, where I will take a handful of clones, root them, and flower them immediately so I can get a feel for how large the plants will get and an approximate yield.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 19, 2010)

I snapped a few quickly yesterday or the day before.

First is the Chiesel, just before harvest. The trichs are mostly cloudy with very few amber. I could have let her go longer but I didn't feel like waiting.






Here's the PPP just before harvest. I actually got nauseous while trimming this bitch yesterday because the smell was so pungent. It's not a bad smell, it was just very strong.






Here are the plants that have flowering for about 2 weeks. Left to right: PPP, LSD, Blue Widow, Chiesel, LSD. I did some supercropping the other day...I'm hooked on it now! 






Here's the veg shelf. I transplanted two of the three Jack the Rippers and the two trainwrecks. I topped one TW yesterday, going to top the other and the 3 JTR's in a few minutes! And the Power Kush, OG18xSkunk and SleestackxSkunk...shit...






Finally the flower room in-situ. I could really fit a TON of little black pots in here...







That's all for today. I'll try to get some shots of the curing LSD and Blue Cheese...the LSD is the most crystalline and stinky plant I've grown to date. It also gets me REALLY HIGH and I would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks good Jerry. Nice variety. I am like you and want to try many strains. Are the ones in flower all from clone? They look good. 

Glad to hear that about the LSD. Did you harvest it yet or take a sample? If you harvested it how long did you let it go? Sorry if I missed it if you posted already...

Good job and thanks for the pics! 

What is the party cup thing?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, all flowering plants began life as clones...the LSD were SUPER small clones I didn't think would root. They were the bottom two branches of the original plant I had to take after the top failed to root. But boy am I glad they both worked because the LSD is some of the best, most potent weed I've smoked, and it's only been curing for about 5 days. It makes me stupid.

I'll give a final report on the smoke once it finishes curing, but as of now the smoke is pretty thick and has clear skunk/earthy undertones. I open a jar of this weed and people can smell it 20 feet away within a couple seconds.

I'm not sure exactly how long I let it go for...you could probably go back through the journal and find out when they went into flower, but I don't feel like doing all that work LOL. I harvested around January 10th or 11th.

This is what the party cup thing is all about ---------> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/285065-party-cup-competition.html


----------



## cappeeler09 (Jan 21, 2010)

yur shits lookin good bro,specially the chiesel.....how come the leaves r purple is that just from flush
nice 1 for the rep aswell m8,rep to u


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks cap. The Chiesel turning purple is probably a combination of cooler day and night temps (it's winter) and flushing/light feeding towards the end. The PPP was also VERY purple at harvest. It is also likely a genetic thing with the Chiesel...some strains are just more apt to change colors.

I did a variety of things to the vegging plants yesterday. Some were topped (all 3 small party cup plants and one JTR) and some were LST'd (1 TW and 2 JTR's). Did some more supercropping on the flowering plants too. I love shaping my plants!

All tops taken have been placed in soil and will be my next set of clones. I still need to clone the two untopped JTR's in the event they turn out to be a special phenotype.

Pics coming sometime. I'll get some of the drying/curing buds as well. I am very pleased with all the plants so far, but the LSD is quickly becoming a favorite...


----------



## feminized (Jan 24, 2010)

Whats up! Great plants! I dug through your journal like mad and I cant find a final weight on you ppp plant anywhere.... Do you know your average weight on a ppp how about your flowering time? I'm a month into Flower and drooling over the PPP.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 27, 2010)

feminized said:


> Whats up! Great plants! I dug through your journal like mad and I cant find a final weight on you ppp plant anywhere.... Do you know your average weight on a ppp how about your flowering time? I'm a month into Flower and drooling over the PPP.


Honestly I'm not real good with getting final weights...I have this terrible tendency to smoke it before I get a chance to get a total weight.

However, I did weigh most of the PPP before moving it into jars, and it was something on the order of 40 grams. Granted there are still some smaller buds I didn't harvest immediately that are drying, so that number will be larger.

Suffice it to say the PPP is a good yielding plant. If I were to grow a plant for "commercial" reasons it would probably be this one. The bag appeal and scent are both fantastic (very crystalline), it's very easy to grow, it's fast to flower, and it can take a pretty good dose of nutrients.

For flowering time I'd say it's at least 60 days...you could probably go 65-70 and get some nice amber trichs, but I like to cut mine a bit earlier than that.

Either way I am pretty happy with the plant...especially as it was a free seed I received with my blue cheese purchase


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 30, 2010)

Here we go...

Blue Widow






BW again






LSD I






LSD I again...






LSD II (I think...)






LSD II again. 






Chiesel






Chiesel again...






PPP. Notice in this and the next pic how much more yellow leaves are on this compared to the other 4 plants. That's because I transplanted the others into larger containers with 9-3-2 guano and 1-0-0 castings amended to the biobizz light mix and fox farm light warrior.






PPP






Trainwreck I. Getting a little yellow herself. I hit her with some extra nutes but I may top dress some high n guano in there too. She has been flowering for a few days now.






A little droopy because she's thirsty. She was fed right after this.






Jack the Ripper II.






JTR II






Little PPP. No room for this one, so she's gonna be in the 24oz cup for the rest of her life.






Veg room. TW and JTR in the larger cups. Other stuff in the smaller ones.






Power kush, Sleestack skunk, OG18 skunk, BW, JTR...all those are in there.






Clones! Many of which have rooted!






LST'd TW in veg






Another angle






Again






Twisty stem







Sorry for being terse but I'm in a hurry


----------



## SL2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Damn J you have a lot of plants going on. Looks nice man. Whats up with the curved leaves on the PK?






Jerry do you flush? Cant decide if I am going to flush or not. What are your thoughts?


----------



## SL2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome plants. That LSD has a big ass stem man. Like that chisel. How did you like the TSS smoke after cure? Worth the time?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 31, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Damn J you have a lot of plants going on. Looks nice man. Whats up with the curved leaves on the PK?
> 
> 
> Jerry do you flush? Cant decide if I am going to flush or not. What are your thoughts?


I'm not sure what's up those curved leaves. They were growing really weird for a while...like getting all crinkly looking...I don't know. It's been funky but the new growth seems normal.

As far as flushing...I would say I sort of do it. I give one or two water only feedings (or water with cal-mag or sometimes molasses) the week leading up to harvest. I view it as depriving the plant of nutrients during an important point in its life, so I try not to do it for any longer than a week. I honestly don't know if flushing does anything...

The Thai Super Skunk turned out to be better than anticipated. A very thick, smooth smoke with heavy skunk overtones. Very appealing and trichome-laden buds, but a little fluffy (because of their sativa heritage?). In my limited conditions it is impractical to continue growing TSS, just because it gets large and unruly. 

I think this plant would thrive outdoors. It has the potential to reach monstrous heights. It's just not ideal for indoor gardens IMO.

Here are some bud shots I took today. Top is Blue cheese, bottom is LSD and right is PPP.






LSD






PPP






LSD






Blue Cheese






Left to Right...PPP, Blue Cheese, LSD...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice budz there J. How do they taste???


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 1, 2010)

The PPP tastes like it has for the last 2 generations now, which is nice. Strong smell, sticky, tastes exactly like it smells. Very dark colored buds with good bag appeal though. Probably my least favorite now that I have tried the others below, but still an excellent strain and it was an excellent strain to get my feet wet with, so to speak.

The Blue Cheese also tastes like it has for the last couple runs. Nothing shocking. Totally fantastic taste and smell though. Little low on the visual bag appeal, but as soon as you smell it you know its good. This is my all-around smoke...good for anywhere, anytime.

The LSD is a definitely a keeper. Smells great, looks great, tastes great and gets you stupid high. I cut mine before they got too amber, and I'm glad I did as I like to function while high. This strain is powerful and fantastic. I'll do a proper smoke report on all these sometime when I get a chance.

Chiesel. This one is also a keeper I think. Very earthy, almost bland smell. But very crystalline and very gooey. A bowl pack seems to last forever of this stuff. Taste is very similar to smell, in that there isn't really a strong one. You get the dirt/earthy taste (which diminishes considerably with a cure I've discovered) and that's about it. It's funny because I can't really pick up on the distinctive diesel or cheese tastes. Great smoke though.

Blue Widow. Nothing special here. Has the widow taste, with some blueberry hints. Rock solid nugs with nice crystallization, but nothing like I expected from the infamous "white widow" lineage. The LSD was WAY more crystal-laden than the Blue Widow.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the mini smoke report Jerry. 

Makes me excited about the LSD.  I topped 7 of my nine (both LSD plants) and am trying to clone them. I Have BC and Chisel line up for the next grow. Damn I want to grow them all at one time...I just need my WW and Big Bud to finish. They are on week 11!!!!Just starting a little amber.


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 1, 2010)

Killer porn Jerry. I was reading your thoughts on flushing there. I was thinking the same thing for a while. It seemed that as I decreased the amount of time for flush there was no real difference except the plants looked way healthier. But this last time I was nuting heavy and only gave one plain water feed at the end. I can totally taste it. It's not even a taste really but more of a feeling in your mouth like when you eat oily Chinese food. You know when your mouth feels all numb because the oil is blocking all the air. This was with chem nutes though. Organic might be different. I'm about to find out the answer to that at least. Finally trying my first 100% organic run. But yea I wouldn't flush until your plants look dead but I think at least three plain water feeds at the end is a good thing.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 2, 2010)

mared juwan said:


> Killer porn Jerry. I was reading your thoughts on flushing there. I was thinking the same thing for a while. It seemed that as I decreased the amount of time for flush there was no real difference except the plants looked way healthier. But this last time I was nuting heavy and only gave one plain water feed at the end. I can totally taste it. It's not even a taste really but more of a feeling in your mouth like when you eat oily Chinese food. You know when your mouth feels all numb because the oil is blocking all the air. This was with chem nutes though. Organic might be different. I'm about to find out the answer to that at least. Finally trying my first 100% organic run. But yea I wouldn't flush until your plants look dead but I think at least three plain water feeds at the end is a good thing.


lol at oily chinese food...

I honestly don't know how different flushing with organics vs. chemical ferts is...I remember reading a post somewhere (can't remember where) that stated flushing was created FOR organic gardens to remove the built-up salts and presumable also remove slow-releasing ferts.

In my opinion it's probably beneficial to flush for both, but as you said it depends on how heavily you've been feeding. Also the growing medium probably has a lot to do with it...

My goal these days is to keep the plants as happy as possible throughout the entire grow...and recently I've taken this to mean keep those leaves healthy and green (or purple) throughout as much of flower as possible. But I do still like to give a water-only feeding or two or three leading up to harvest.

I'm glad to hear you're going organic mared! I don't know if you've been sticking with the coco (someone doesn't update their journal anymore...) but whatever medium you use these days I'd like to know what organic ferts you decide to go with. I've heard from a few different people that the BMO stuff I use just flat out doesn't work in coco. I find this hard to believe, but still haven't gotten around to trying the coco. Maybe I'll try mixing some into my soil(less) mix of BioBizz Light Mix, FF Light Warrior, High-N guano and some worm castings...anyway let me know how the organic thing goes for you!


----------



## dangledo (Feb 2, 2010)

take a runoff reading after dumping some plain water through your ladies. I bet you will read 2000+ if you havent flushed. If the salts accumulate to much youll end up nute lock out, then all feedings are insult to injury. The nutes add up fast. 
Jerry nice danky. imo, those look like a zinc def from the wrinkles, and contorting.


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 2, 2010)

LOL yea Jerry I'm terrible at updating my journal. I've been using both coco and the hydromix peat. Not mixed together but some plants will be all coco and some will be all hydromix. The growth/health of the plants seems to be almost identical in the two but the hydromix is so much cheaper. Anyways I'm at week 5 flower with my 1st all organic run. This first one was hydromix but I have some all-organic at week 3 flower in coco too. Believe it or not these are the healthiest looking plants I've ever grown. I was worried I wouldn't have as much control because this organic feed is just a one part base but the plants look great. They have the perfect green color and the leaves are super shiny like solar panels. I was able to achieve the same thing with chem nutes except no matter what I would get burnt leaf tips from the salt. With the organic stuff I have none of that. 

What I'm using is the Botanicare lineup. I use the pure blend pro Bloom, cal mag, and liquid karma. It also makes feeding time go so much quicker with just three ingredients. As a guy who had always been adding like 12 ingredients to his feed I was dubious whether these three things could really make a plant grow as well. But so far they make them grow even better. I obviously haven't been able to compare yields of synthetic vs organic yet but from the looks of it the tradeoff is very minimal. What is most important to me is the taste of the buds in the end. No more MSG LOL!!!!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 2, 2010)

I've heard lots of good stuff about the botanicare set...I use their Cal-Mag+.

The organic ingredients for that Pure Blend are spot on...though the NPK ratios seem a bit low...this is what I found on their website

Guaranteed Analysis
Grow Formula 1 &#8211;0.5 &#8211;1
Bloom Formula 0.5 &#8211;0.5 &#8211;1


Derived From
Seabird guano, earthworm castings, fish meal, sea
kelp (ascophyllum nodosum), humic acid, and silica clay extract.


I've recently started amending my nutrient mix with some fulvic acid...my hydro store actually makes their own fulvic acid additive, and they sell it for cheap...anyway, it's supposed to be a chelating agent that binds to the nutrients (macro and micro) and makes them more readily taken up by the plant. Not sure how effective it has been so far but it's something that may be beneficial specifically for growing organically.


In the end it's all about taste, and my organic buds taste freaking amazing. I can only image what wonders you will able to produce...


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 2, 2010)

Yea I take ratios to be just that. 1.0-.5-1.0 is the same as 10-5-10. You just use more volume of nutes. Like I'm using 30mL per gallon of the pureblend pro bloom. I was using 16mL/gallon with my chems (8mL/gal each of parts A and B). So I guess it's more expensive this way but I don't really care as long as the buds taste their best. I can snap some pics later on and maybe revive my journal. I'm really impressed so far with the way these nutes are working.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2010)

Those buds look great!!!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 3, 2010)

mared juwan said:


> Yea I take ratios to be just that. 1.0-.5-1.0 is the same as 10-5-10. You just use more volume of nutes. Like I'm using 30mL per gallon of the pureblend pro bloom. I was using 16mL/gallon with my chems (8mL/gal each of parts A and B). So I guess it's more expensive this way but I don't really care as long as the buds taste their best. I can snap some pics later on and maybe revive my journal. I'm really impressed so far with the way these nutes are working.


I kinda figured that's how those ratios work out...10-5-10 is perfect. Check out this video from Advanced Nutrients talking about phosphorous. Note specifically the charts he puts up and what the required ratios of NPK are for Veg vs. Flower. I don't use AN and never have, but this is some interesting info.

Mared, feel free to post whatever pics you want in my journal if you don't want to revive yours...I would welcome the addition! And I want to see your current beauties...

[QUOTE="SICC";3738868]Those buds look great!!![/QUOTE]

Thanks SICC. I'm really happy with how my growing experience has progressed. I've been meaning to make it over to your Party Cup Grow...gonna do it right now! Thanks for stopping by and feel free to comment at your leisure!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 3, 2010)

dangledo said:


> take a runoff reading after dumping some plain water through your ladies. I bet you will read 2000+ if you havent flushed. If the salts accumulate to much youll end up nute lock out, then all feedings are insult to injury. The nutes add up fast.
> Jerry nice danky. imo, those look like a zinc def from the wrinkles, and contorting.


Thanks for stopping by dangledo...almost missed your post! I figured there was some micronutrient deficiency causing the wrinkly leaves, but it seems to be under control now. They always seem to straighten out whatever issues they have during veg when they get to flower.

As far as flushing goes, if you've been giving water-only feedings between nutrient applications I think your PPM would be in the acceptable range without a flush. It's not that I'm against flushing, I just wonder if it is really as effective and necessary as people claim...

Edit: I don't use PPM as a unit of measure though. I only pH adjust what goes into the soil...


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 4, 2010)

Yea I posted the pics up in my journal. But I actually took a look at the botanicare nute bottles and the N-P-Ks aren't 1-.5-1. Maybe you were looking at Liquid Karma? Anyway I'm confused as shit right now. The 1qt bottle of pure blend pro bloom for hydrogardens says 2.5-2.5. It also says it's optional to use the soil&coco formula for the last 2-3 weeks before harvest. The soil&coco formula is 1-4.5. What confuses me is I also bought the gallon size container of pure blend pro bloom for hydrogardens once I decided I liked it. Same label and everything so same stuff, right? I guess not because the N-P-K for the gallon size is 2-3-5 and it makes no mention of switching to the soil&coco formula at the end. I've seen Advance Nutrients do this too where different size bottles of the same product have different N-P-Ks. I don't get it.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 4, 2010)

mared juwan said:


> Yea I posted the pics up in my journal. But I actually took a look at the botanicare nute bottles and the N-P-Ks aren't 1-.5-1. Maybe you were looking at Liquid Karma? Anyway I'm confused as shit right now. The 1qt bottle of pure blend pro bloom for hydrogardens says 2.5-2.5. It also says it's optional to use the soil&coco formula for the last 2-3 weeks before harvest. The soil&coco formula is 1-4.5. What confuses me is I also bought the gallon size container of pure blend pro bloom for hydrogardens once I decided I liked it. Same label and everything so same stuff, right? I guess not because the N-P-K for the gallon size is 2-3-5 and it makes no mention of switching to the soil&coco formula at the end. I've seen Advance Nutrients do this too where different size bottles of the same product have different N-P-Ks. I don't get it.


I was looking at the Pure Blend ORIGINAL grow and bloom formulas, not the Pure Blend PRO line...which accounts for our NPK discrepancy.

As far as the same formula having different ratios for different sized containers...that's pretty weird. You'd think it was the same exact stuff, just in a larger size. Probably won't make much of a noticeable difference.

I don't think you need to do anything crazy like switch to the soil/coco formula for the last 3 weeks. Seems foolish to me. Also seems a bit strange that the coco formula is paired with the soil formula and not the hydro formula, as people always say to treat it like hydro. I may pick up some up and give my coco a try sometime...


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 4, 2010)

Ahhh, I was wondering what the difference between regular pure blend and the "pro" version was. My hydro store doesn't even have non-pro. And I also found it strange that soil and coco are together in one formula instead of soil and hydro. Very weird. But I already have a small bottle of the soil&coco formula so I might give it a shot at the end just to see. Looks like a bit of a P boost which would be good. Anyways I think this botanicare is pretty good stuff despite all the weirdness with the NPKs and different formulas.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 8, 2010)

nice looking buds .i have dna sour cream and ppp going as well . ppp is close to being ready. and thanks for the smoke report. would you say ppp is onee of your favs to smoke ?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 8, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> nice looking buds .i have dna sour cream and ppp going as well . ppp is close to being ready. and thanks for the smoke report. would you say ppp is onee of your favs to smoke ?


I haven't heard much about the sour cream...I'm sure its good though.

At the moment I would say PPP isn't one of my favorites to smoke...I much prefer the LSD, Chiesel and Blue Cheese. But as far as cultivation goes it is definitely one of my favorites there...leaves turn nice colors, tight internode spacing, multiple dense buds, very crystally...

I think I may have worn myself out on the taste a little bit, as until recently I only had a couple strains to choose from...though I do still love me some Blue Cheese...

I just packed up a bowl of PPP now, and I must say it is very strong. The high onset is immediate, going straight to the top of your head and spreading to the back of your eyes.  It has also made my usually excellent typing considerably worse (lots of backspacing)...surely a good sign of potency.

So, it's not my favorite smoke, but its very powerful, tastes nice and smooth, and grows like a champ. I highly endorse it, especially as a *beginner *plant (as cliche as that phrase appears to be...)


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 9, 2010)

I took this pics like 4 or 5 days ago when I was watering and forgot to post them up...whoops. I was in a hurry and just snapped these real quick and totally forgot.

Group shot...Blue Widow, LSD, Chiesel, LSD (from left to right)






LSD with lots of budsites. Supercropping really opened this girl up and those lower branches are going to be quite nice as a result. Fucking love this strain.






Chiesel. Also has been supercropped, though you can't really tell. She's going to be quite nice as well. Very healthy.






Another supercropped LSD. Awesome.






Finally the over-supercropped blue widow. Supercropping is a tough skill to master, and I've certainly overdone it a few times. Usually you want the plant to be able to lift itself back up, at least to a horizontal level. If you overdo it, like I have here, the cola will simply be too heavy for the plant to properly lift it back up. I'll check on it tonight and see how it looks, but I'll probably either stake it up or just keep it braced on some other plants leaves for now.







That's it. Lots of stuff going on right now. There are at least 15 plants in the flower room that is 17" x 30" x 48"...can you say overcrowding? I have confirmed that JTR (2) is a female! She and the first trainwreck are starting to shoot out pistils after about 2 weeks in the flower room.

I'll take pics later and we'll have some fun. Until then...


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 9, 2010)

Every thing looks great JG 

How big are those pots your using? and how long have they been flowering?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 9, 2010)

Lookin GOOD there J. They are growing well. Congrats on the JTR. 

I snapped a couple stems trying to supercrop. I pinched the stem like I have done before only this time they snapped when I bent it over. I have not had this happen before. Do you think they were too moist or dry?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 9, 2010)

SICC";3766680]Every thing looks great JG :leaf:
How big are those pots your using? and how long have they been flowering? :weed:[/QUOTE]
The pots are 7"x7"x9" I think...I've measured them so many damn times but can never remember (blame it on the bubble hash laced LSD I suppose...)
These girls have been flowering for about a month now I think. I'll do some digging and try to find out when exactly I moved them over.
[quote="SL2 said:


> Lookin GOOD there J. They are growing well. Congrats on the JTR.
> 
> I snapped a couple stems trying to supercrop. I pinched the stem like I have done before only this time they snapped when I bent it over. I have not had this happen before. Do you think they were too moist or dry?


Thanks skeet. I'm STOKED about the JTR female...after going through Subcool's JTR breeding thread I'm pretty excited to see which phenotype it turns out to be. Hoping for that Pink Lemonade or Soylent Green!

Not sure about what makes the stem "snap" vs. "bend", though moisture level of the soil and/or air could potentially play a roll. I think larger stems just tend to get more woody and fibrous than smaller stems, so when you try to supercrop (or clone) those branches it can be problematic. 

Though thinking back upon it I broke a small PPP stem the other day twice trying to supercrop it, and it was definitely not woody. I'm still trying to figure out the intricacies myself, but "crushing the herd" or pinching the stem to make it soft (as you indicated you do) usually does the trick.

I actually taped up the one I broke (probably a 75% break) with a small amount of masking tape. It should be able to repair itself and flower fine, but it's a tiny plant anyway and I don't even really care about it...I have too many plants at the moment, and another PPP just doesn't quite fit the bill. I've grown out 5 generations or so of it and if I need to cull a plant for extra space it will be this one (I've always wanted a reason to use the fiery smiley face!)


----------



## SL2 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks man. Yea I have sc several times on bigger plants with no problems. I just cant figure out why these snapped. No warning. I think it was too much moisture in the plant but I donrt know for sure. A couple that did not break has popped up again so I am going to let them dry a bit and try again...

I need to checl into the JTR. Both those sound killer...

You have me all excited about the LSD. Cant wait...


----------



## farmer2424 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey Jerry, just wanted to complement you on those girls, some real beauties. That LSD looks bomb, and the thickness of those branches are pretty impressive. How strong did the LSD smell in flowering? And about how much would you say your LSDs yielded per plant?wish i could've followed your grow from the beginning, but better late than never


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 10, 2010)

farmer2424 said:


> Hey Jerry, just wanted to complement you on those girls, some real beauties. That LSD looks bomb, and the thickness of those branches are pretty impressive. How strong did the LSD smell in flowering? And about how much would you say your LSDs yielded per plant?wish i could've followed your grow from the beginning, but better late than never



Hey farmer, thanks for dropping by. The LSD has a very distinct smell...but it's pretty hard to describe. It's not a "strong" odor in the sense that it will stink up a 100ft radius around your house, but when you touch it or smoke you immediately recognize the smell. I would recommend a carbon filter for ANY strain though...including this one.

Yield on the first plant was pretty good...probably in the vicinity of an 35-45 grams. I hope to improve upon that this time, and judging from how it looks now I will. Either way, they are dense, sticky, crystalline, stinky buds that garner many compliments from peers.

No worries about joining the party late...there's more happening now than ever before...so really you're just in time!

Pics coming in a few...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 10, 2010)

Here are some fresh pics I took this morning @ 6am.

We'll start with a trainwreck...flowering about 2 weeks and starting to show pistils.






You can see she has been supercropped and then tied down. I'm really digging the tying down thing these days...






Next, the confirmed JTR female. Little droopy...should be fine tomorrow.






JTR from the top






*LSD*






Supercropping really opened up her inside branches and allowed them to get big.






This is the same plant from the other side. Supercropping at its finest!






SleestackxSkunk. Small.






JTR that never got transplanted to a larger pot. Doing alright though.






Another shot






Chiesel. DANK.






Nice, healthy plant...






OG18xSkunk






Again...






Power Kush. Showing pistils...she's feminized though so I already knew...






Another shot






LSD 2. Neither one is really 1 or 2, but this is the second.






Again, supercropping opened up the middle and allowed the lower branches to become this...






Closeup of the big cola. Little hairs are starting to turn orange...cute...






Here's the Blue Widow I thought was over-supercropped...and maybe she is/was...but she's recovered and will be fine...






Another shot. You can see the bent branch.






A closeup of the bend. Note the knot in the bottom left from an earlier supercrop on this branch. That's what they look like when they heal up.






Here's the whole branch...






PPP. Same age as the ones in white pots, but never was transplanted, and therefore never received the nigh-n guano and the castings the other got. They've all been given the same nutrients otherwise. Crazy how effective this stuff is! I got it from BMO by the way...i think its 9-3-2...and the castings are 1-0-0, also from BMO...






PPP buds ALWAYS look nice though!






Chiesel...transplanted yesterday from a 24oz cup. The guano and castings combo she has just entered should help her out tremendously over the next 7 or so weeks she'll be flowering. I love this chiesel and will be keeping it around as long as I can (along with the LSD)!






Another Chiesel shot






LST'd JTR...been in flower for only a few days...






Shot of the main stem twist






Here's a trainwreck with a similar LST job...






Way more twisted than the JTR, but the same concept/result






Little PPP...doesn't like being in the little cup...it's gonna have to deal though cuz there's no room!






Another shot






Some plants on the shelf...







All those plants are in the little flower room. I think there are 16...I thought 15 yesterday but was mistaken. I should have taken a pic of the room with the plants in-situ...maybe tonight


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2010)

That was a great set up pics haha, it just kept going and going. 

How many total plants do you have going?

I like your LST, im doing my for the first time on these party cups, and im really liking how you can shape them to your liking, its really fun haha


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2010)

Damn J looks like a circus with all the rope and double jointed plants. lol Supercropping is cool...Very nice man. Your gonna be working your ass off with all those plants! lol

I noticed on my WW when I supercropped it the lower branch colas filled in great. They are 12" long now. Not bad for the lower limbs.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 10, 2010)

SICC";3770937]That was a great set up pics haha said:


> Damn J looks like a circus with all the rope and double jointed plants. lol Supercropping is cool...Very nice man. Your gonna be working your ass off with all those plants! lol
> 
> I noticed on my WW when I supercropped it the lower branch colas filled in great. They are 12" long now. Not bad for the lower limbs.


supercropping, lst, topping, all combined in a few plants. experimentation...that's what it's all about


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 10, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Here are some fresh pics I took this morning @ 6am.
> 
> We'll start with a trainwreck...flowering about 2 weeks and starting to show pistils.
> 
> ...


*Wowza, awesome job with tending to those beauties.*

*I'll be looking forward to viewing the Train Wreck to fruition. I recently smoked some for the second time. It's awesome stuff for me. I have a lot of muscular pain. It just literally melts it away. That's now my new "must have." That list is tremendously long! I want to be a strain whore like you when I grow up, LOL.*

*Super cropping is fun. I always did this by instinct with so many of my other plants. I didn't even know there was such a name for it until not too long ago.*

*I find the best way to do this is to gently "guide" your branches right from the beginning. I can visualize the course of most plants from early vegetation. It truly is fascinating to "design" your mini-garden.*

*Speaking of which, you and I have basically the same space and same amount of plants...I counted tonight.(ok, I have more) What can I say? I truly dig cloning. *

*I decided to try a trial party cup grow. LOL..not looking for tremendous yield obviously. I can't wait to see the end result..I'm determined to grow mini fat buds. *

*Blue Mountain oranics is what you are using, yes?*

*In any event, I'm not so sure I see so many of these lines being so significantly superior in comparison. Like you, I used a whole lot of the Fox Farm and then attempted other options. However, I never completely went with another line. *

*Recall I don't measure ANY thing...LOL.....one of these days I'll get serious about it--probably not. *

*I have so many concoctions, it's unreal.*

*I may just try to focus on the Botanicare in the near future. I love my hydro salesmen.  They give me free samples galore.*

*My newest additions are the Hydroplex and "Sweet." No verdict on either yet, but I do like the simple concept of their line.*

*Again, plants looking divine! *


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 11, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> *Wowza, awesome job with tending to those beauties.*
> 
> *I'll be looking forward to viewing the Train Wreck to fruition. I recently smoked some for the second time. It's awesome stuff for me. I have a lot of muscular pain. It just literally melts it away. That's now my new "must have." That list is tremendously long! I want to be a strain whore like you when I grow up, LOL.*
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to the trainwreck as well. Smoked some from a friend a few months ago and decided I needed it. I mean, it wrecked me like nothing I've ever hit (though this LSD is pretty damn potent). So yeah, should be fun!

I wish I had enough foresight to guide the plants...I always end up supercropping because I had NO foresight and let things get too big. In my defense though, it's tough to know how much a plant will stretch when you flower it for the first time from seed (and really from clone too).

I find supercropping is most effective on branches/colas that have a large internodal gap. The trainwrecks stretched like a mofo over the past 2 weeks, with like a 6" internode space on a 12" plant...which is just unacceptable. So I supercropped in the middle of the big space, tied down the branch, and it worked out great.

I'm using Blue Mountain Organics, Fox Farm Big Bloom, Botanicare Cal-Mag+, Fulvic Acid, Molasses, ocassionally some neptunes harvest fish/seaweed mix. But the soil gets ammended with guano and castings too. I love everything about organics and will probably never go back to synthetic nutrients.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 11, 2010)

i'm not that impressed with the dna sour cream but the ppp on the other hand is doing awesome. especially with the abuse she had to endure , at the hands of a noob lol


----------



## cappeeler09 (Feb 11, 2010)

just harvested my cheese 
have a look and tell me what u think

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/277194-cheese-journal-2nd-grow.html


page 40


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 12, 2010)

cappeeler09 said:


> just harvested my cheese
> have a look and tell me what u think
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/277194-cheese-journal-2nd-grow.html
> ...


That cheese looks mouthwatering! Nice!

I just ordered some Big Buddha Cheese and G13 Pineapple Express from Attitude to get the February Greenhouse freebies Super Lemon Haze (what I was really after), Bubba Kush (also a bonus) and Kings Kush (grape flavored...I hope...).

I ended up getting 6 pretty awesome strains for under $50! I love the 'tude...

*Sex Update:* The Sleestack x Skunk and OG18 x Skunk are both confirmed females as of this morning .

Both of their cloned tops have already rooted as well, so I'm stoked!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> *Sex Update:* The Sleestack x Skunk and OG18 x Skunk are both confirmed females as of this morning .
> 
> Both of their cloned tops have already rooted as well, so I'm stoked!


Thats great man. They are regular seeds right? Hope my LACxS is a female...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 12, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thats great man. They are regular seeds right? Hope my LACxS is a female...


They were advertised as regular seeds...

I'm not complaining though!

Your LACxS is a monster compared to the other girls...I'm guessing you never topped or trained her?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> They were advertised as regular seeds...
> 
> I'm not complaining though!
> 
> Your LACxS is a monster compared to the other girls...I'm guessing you never topped or trained her?


I hear ya it was another great deal from the tude. I would rather have a regular female seed in stead of a fem seed. Dont know why I just do lol

I really like that LACxS so far. Its a beautiful plant. The LACxS and one SharksBreath where the shortest so I left them alone. It is a lot bushier than the SB. The LACxS is getting a special nute mix though. Not sure if that made ber bushy. I like watching them grow natural but I know its best to keep an even canopy in a cabinet.... I will crop and tie if they cause the canopy to be uneven. 

Im starting flower this weekend so Ill have some update pics of the Fab"9"!!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 13, 2010)

Jerry my LSD has pushed out some hairs...They are still under 18/6 5 or 6 weeks veg. What would cause this? Stress from topping? Fem seeds? One blueberry did the same thing:


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 13, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Jerry my LSD has pushed out some hairs...They are still under 18/6 5 or 6 weeks veg. What would cause this? Stress from topping? Fem seeds? One blueberry did the same thing:


Those are just preflowers...your plant is telling you a) I'm a girl and b) I'm mature enough to begin flowering. It's totally normal...and a good sign!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks man, whoa thats a releif, I just havnt seen that this early and in veg before....YAHOO what a wonderful day...lol

Thanks J you made my day man...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 14, 2010)

All of these plants are recently rooted clones. Some have been vegging for about a week (LSD, TW) while the sleestack has only been on the veg shelf a couple days.
Trainwreck. LST.






Another TW shot






LSD with some LST






A second LSD with LST.






Sleestack x Skunk. A little droopy (just watered)






Remaining plants in clone room. Black pot is a fresh cut chiesel clone, then left to right is Power Kush (rooted) JTR (not yet rooted) OG18xSkunk (rooted and growing) and a Chiesel (just rooted).







Provided the JTR roots (which I really hope it will...its from the female!) then I'd be at a 100% successful clone rate! Great.

Oh, the LST'd JTR is a confirmed MALE. The first one of the lot unfortunately. A second JTR is starting to show some preflowers, though I suspect they are balls and not calyxes. At least 1 of the 3 is a female!


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 15, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> All of these plants are recently rooted clones. Some have been vegging for about a week (LSD, TW) while the sleestack has only been on the veg shelf a couple days.
> Trainwreck. LST.
> 
> 
> ...


 *I assume these are your actual clones?....not your party cup competition?*
*If so, I was just curious how long you keep them in those cups prior to transplanting. I'm guessing they they next move to the black pots?*
*I ask because I am using those "party cups" for the first time. Typically, I clone for 2 weeks, transplant...and then move into final growing medium 3 or 4 transplants. I know it's not suggested to transplant so often...I dig handling the 'babies' and noting the root formation in such a short duration.*
*I'm trying to find that perfect size pot for some nice fat buds at least 20". *
*LOL, dammit!!! Every time I think I've decided upon a new strain to grow, you beat me to it!!!*

*After much thought, I FINALLY decided I must have the TW and Super Silver Lemon Haze........*
*I did a mock order only to find that I get a "freebie" SSLH in addition to the initial order.*

*I just can't seem to embark upon the perfected grow plan. *

*A mother plant of.....oh say, a minimum of 10 different strains suits my needs. *
*You know I had to note this.*
* *
*See what's on the underside of that leaf?......bugs will be the death of me. I've battled them hours on end. Every time I think I've conquered the problem, it amazingly re-appears.





*
* 


*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 15, 2010)

Plants look great man, coulda swore i commented


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 16, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> *I assume these are your actual clones?....not your party cup competition?*
> *If so, I was just curious how long you keep them in those cups prior to transplanting. I'm guessing they they next move to the black pots?*
> *I ask because I am using those "party cups" for the first time. Typically, I clone for 2 weeks, transplant...and then move into final growing medium 3 or 4 transplants. I know it's not suggested to transplant so often...I dig handling the 'babies' and noting the root formation in such a short duration.*
> *I'm trying to find that perfect size pot for some nice fat buds at least 20". *
> ...


Yes, those are indeed clones of the party cup plants...their rooted tops actually.

This is my first (and last) time using the 16oz cups (I love my 24oz big boys), but the amount of time I usually leave them in small cups is dependent upon my available space. If I have the space I like to put them in black pots as soon as possible. 

Last night/this morning I transplanted everything that had rooted in the veg room into the black pots, with a mixture of *Light Warrior, Light Mix, Guano, Castings and my new addition granular Mycorrhizae! *I even transplanted the recently rooted clones still in the clone chamber, which is unusual for me. I've decided I should limit myself to 8 vegging plants at all times, as that is the number of black pots I can fit in the veg room.

Pictures explain better than words...

The Trainwreck, LSD(s), and SleestackxSkunk are all on the right. The Chiesel clone is far left, the taller OG18xSkunk next to it and the little Power Kush behind the OG18. The back left is a pot I prepared for the JTR clone, whenever it roots.







You should be happy with the TW and SLH. Anything that has won the cannabis cup twice deserves at least one grow...

Regarding the bugs...I don't know what you're seeing on the leaf but there aren't any bugs! It's probably just a black speck of dirt that got on there during the transplant. I actually had a small influx (maybe 4 or 5) of gnats about a month ago, but a yellow sticky trap from the grow store solved that problem pretty quick. I haven't even needed to resort to the sand!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 16, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3794353]Plants look great man, coulda swore i commented [/QUOTE]

No worries


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 18, 2010)

So I got a new fan the other day...a Tjernlund m-6 6" duct booster or something. It moves 530cfm and was $75+shipping on ebay. My cheapo 250 cfm inline duct fan works perfectly for my air cooled hood, but lacks sufficient power to effectively force air through my diy carbon scrubber.

This new fan though is amazing. The fan itself is quiet, however the "whoosh" of air through my 6" flex aluminum duct is not. Not too loud it's going to be a noise issue, but close...

Also received another attitude order...Pineapple Express, Big Buddha Cheese, Super Lemon Haze, Kings Kush and Bubba Kush. I was supposed to get LA Woman as a freebie, but they sent me a powerkush. This is the second time my freebie was replaced with powerkush, and I already had a powerkush before that. I emailed them explaining the situation and Rachel said I could choose an extra 2 UFO's on my next order...so looks like I'll be ordering AGAIN for the March news letter promotion (which will be TGA!)


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 19, 2010)

I snapped a couple shots of the flower room this morning. It gives you an idea of my very limited space...

This one shows the LSD really well in the front.






One without the flash...looks like my glass is getting a little dusty...I'll give that good wipe down later...






Crowded? Maybe a little...and this pic doesn't even show the 7 plants on the shelf...






I tried to get a close up of the main LSD cola in the back...it sort of worked...







That's it. The Blue Widow is nearing harvest...probably has at least another week, maybe 2 if I let it go that long. Only the trichomes will tell, but it will undoubtedly be the first harvested. It is a very fast flowering plant...

Officially trashed the other JTR that was growing balls. Just waiting on the top of the female to root, or else I'll have to take another clone of it, and it's already ~3 weeks into flower. So let's just hope this damn thing roots!

That's all I can think of at the moment. Time to blaze up and off to work! Happy Friday


----------



## farmer2424 (Feb 19, 2010)

Damn, that LSD cola is filling out nicely, and frosty. looks like a healthy little jungle in there


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2010)

Th Buds look great man


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll give a proper update when I water...maybe tonight.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 19, 2010)

Only shot the big plants. They're where all the action is right now anyway...
LSD






LSD again






Chiesel






More Chiesel...






Chiesel close up. Still has a while to bulk up...






You can really see the purple starting to creep in...love it...






Blue Widow. This plant looks freaking amazing. Much better than the initial go round with it...as always seems to be the case in my garden...






Also getting good and purple. Very frosty. Should be done soonish...






The untopped LSD. This one will beat out the other in yield. LSTing is superior to topping with this plant in particular because you leave the main cola in tact and the secondary growth gets bigger than the secondary growth on the topped plant.






That's all. Short but sweet.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2010)

Damn i love that purple, this is my favorite shot 

How much do you usually yield per plant?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Jerry man they all look great. I hope my LSD turns out as nice as yours and that chisel and blue widow man they are sick!!! Nice job brother..


----------



## SL2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Jerry

just harvested my white widows. Come check them out in my homemade flower cabinet journal and see what you think.

Sl2


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 22, 2010)

SICC";3811620]Damn i love that purple said:


> Hey Jerry
> 
> just harvested my white widows. Come check them out in my homemade flower cabinet journal and see what you think.
> 
> Sl2


Good stuff my man, congrats! I'm headed over to check it out now...


----------



## FreddieMercury (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing plants man.....

suscribed and +rep Jerry,


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Freddie, glad to have you along. Got a new update coming shortly....

Edit: Oh and by the way, every time I see your avatar I start singing "don't stop me now" in my head! Gotta love Queen!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 23, 2010)

Warning: This post contains excessive photographs, and should only be viewed while smoking marijuana.

Now that we've got that out of the way...

I took some pictures this morning. I was up at 5:30 and couldn't sleep...seems to happen to me often lately. I get up well before I need to and can't go back to sleep. So I go play with the plants .

We'll start small...here's a Chiesel a few weeks into flower.






Starting to get a little frosty...






Next, LSD. She's still got a few weeks left in her...






Damn leaves got in the way...but at least I've got nice green leaves this far into flower!






Next, a blurry shot of the big Chiesel. Don't worry, the rest are in focus.






Really starting to turn purple. Love the colors of this strain. Check out the trichomes on the bud in the background too...






No shortage of resin in this girl!






One last shot, because it's just so damn pretty.






Closeup. Last Chiesel pic, I promise...






Next, the JTR female. Got a little stretched, as most of my seed plants tend to. Next round should be loads better (read: shorter, more controlled).






Getting some nice little buds on top though. It's actually beneficial in this case for the plant to be so leggy. There isn't much light penetration, so she finds a way to get through the canopy.






More little JTR buds.







Next, Blue Widow. Creeping towards harvest...I actually just gave her a full-strength feeding yesterday too. To hell with flushing!







No shortage of purple here either...






Over-supercropped branch doing alright I'd say.






Hopefully some of that purple will be visible after she's trimmed, dried and cured. People get all excited when you show them some purple buds...if only they knew color isn't what gets you high...






Here's the trainwreck I LST'd the crap out of. Should have probably flowered her a bit shorter, as she stretched like crazy. Again, this is a plant from seed, so my clones will look way different when they are this age.






Next, the big LSD. Never topped or LST'd, just supercropped. That is going to be one MASSIVE cola...and the little ones look pretty nice too!






I still think this plant will yield the most out of the big 4.






Nice bud...






Next, the neglected PPP. It's only neglected in that it was never repotted and it has to sit in the back under the LSD, where there isn't much light. I promise I do like the plant and the smoke, I'm just on to the next strain(s)...






Still doing it's thing.






Party cup comp plants...Powerkush






Doing much better of late.






OG18xSkunk. Also looking better.






Getting it's first little buds...cute...






SleestackxSkunk. Also doing better. Still sporting the ugly claw though...unfortunately that won't be going away. The rooted top is doing quite well though (no pics of veg today).






From the top...






Finally, a trainwreck a couple weeks into flower. Looking nice!






I touched the stem the other day while moving it around, and the smell was exactly like the trainwreck I smoked not so long ago that inspired me to grow this strain!







So there we have it. There are officially 8 plants in the veg room...2 LSD's, 1 TW, 1 JTR, 1 Chiesel, 1 OG18xSkunk, 1 SleestackxSkunk and 1 Powerkush. I've been getting down and dirty with the lst...the TW is just fucking huge. I'll get some veg pics soon.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 23, 2010)

Man that Chiesel looks so great, i thought my last plant got really purpe but damn, i think im in love 
The LSD's look great as well, i like how the buds look, Im lookin forward to the TW, one of my fav strains, its just simply a classic in my book, i have some seeds laying around, but havnt got to grow them yet, and idk when i will be haha. the JTR is a lil stretchy, but not too much, how far along is the JTR and TW?
The PK and OGSkunk are lookin good too, im getting some yellowing in my plant as well, i mixed my nutrients yesterday, and upped them quite a bit, jt hope i dont burn her, but i'd rather over feed, then under feed
Everything looks great man

+REP


----------



## alexonfire (Feb 23, 2010)

looks reallly good. Im trying to grow some outdoor LSD this year. GL


----------



## SL2 (Feb 23, 2010)

That chisel and lsd are Beautiful man...they all look great. Nice job on the leaves.

Nice pics to Jerry


----------



## farmer2424 (Feb 23, 2010)

WOW, I am really impressed by those buds on both the chiesel and the LSD. just ridiculously good looking. I can't wait to see them finished. awesome work, great photos. peace


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 23, 2010)

Your journal gets more and more impressive every time I check in Jerry. Which strains would you recommed to someone in the market right now? They all look great but which are most stinky? I like stinky girls


----------



## SL2 (Feb 23, 2010)

mared juwan said:


> I like stinky girls


lmao I hear ya man...

yea Jerry you have the # fo som stanky girls???


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 23, 2010)

SICC";3825539]Man that Chiesel looks so great said:


> looks reallly good. Im trying to grow some outdoor LSD this year. GL


 Thanks alexonfire. The LSD should do great outdoors. Mine likes to stretch, but it really has the potential to produce some monster buds in sunlight. Keep me posted on your progress, I'd like to see how it does outside!



mared juwan said:


> Your journal gets more and more impressive every time I check in Jerry. Which strains would you recommed to someone in the market right now? They all look great but which are most stinky? I like stinky girls


 Thanks mared. I try to learn and improve my methods constantly, and I think it really pays off. I'm dialing in the organics now much better than when I started too.

The LSD has to be the stinkiest lady. Very sweet, distinct aroma. Open a jar of this stuff in a room and you'll quickly turn some heads. My friend who doesn't smoke took a whiff of a jar and it almost knocked him over.

The Blue Cheese is probably the most outright stinky. Very strong blueberry dominant smell and taste.

The Chiesel, though, is now one of my favorites, and will remain in the rotation as long as I can keep her. Not overpowering in smell while growing, but tastes and smells unbelievable. I should make a caveat though--I got the phenotype marked with wide leaves and copious resin, not the more sativa-dominate pheno (read the description on attitude's website...it's nothing like my plant until you get about 3/4 of the way through and it talks about the phenotypic variation).



SL2 said:


> That chisel and lsd are Beautiful man...they all look great. Nice job on the leaves.
> 
> Nice pics to Jerry


Thanks skeet. Doing what I can...



farmer2424 said:


> WOW, I am really impressed by those buds on both the chiesel and the LSD. just ridiculously good looking. I can't wait to see them finished. awesome work, great photos. peace


Thanks for sticking around farmer. These next few weeks should be quite exciting...stay tuned


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 23, 2010)

Quick question Jerry.

Are those TW seeds from Greenhouse?
I ask because so many seem to be complaining about GH seeds...not really sure why. Honestly, I never read why--just noted the gripes in passing on quite a few threads.

I want to purchase some TW but don't know if there is a more reputable breeder?


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 23, 2010)

For what it's worth the TW I got from GreenHouse was not very good at all. It looked exactly like it was supposed to but had a really unpleasant smell to it. I could barely give the stuff away. I was much happier with their Lemon Skunk and Cheese. For better TW alternatives I would look at subcool's Chernobyl (I got a TW dom pheno that is amazing) or if you really want the real thing then Dr Greenthumb has S1's of the real Arcata cut but they're $200.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 24, 2010)

mared juwan said:


> For what it's worth the TW I got from GreenHouse was not very good at all. It looked exactly like it was supposed to but had a really unpleasant smell to it. I could barely give the stuff away. I was much happier with their Lemon Skunk and Cheese. For better TW alternatives I would look at subcool's Chernobyl (I got a TW dom pheno that is amazing) or if you really want the real thing then Dr Greenthumb has S1's of the real Arcata cut but they're $200.


The Chernobyl was one of the first subcool strains I really wanted to grow. Still on my list...

As for the Greenhouse TW...only time will tell I suppose. It's growing very well, cloned very easily, and certainly has potential. Check back in a couple months and we'll have an answer .

Mared, did you only get 1 TW seed...probably from a mixed pack? Maybe you just got a bad pheno?


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 24, 2010)

Yea there are a couple phenos of that GHS TW and I only got one seed. Mine didn't go purple at all. Mr Therapy Man from this forum got the same pheno I did. It stays green and smells like pakistani food. But I've seen a few people who get the purple pheno who really like it. They say it is a diesel type smell which sounds much better. It's weird with the GreenHouse strains. I always read any reviews when I see them and some people rank the TW as their best and some don't like it at all. Different phenos as you said.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 25, 2010)

So here are the 8 plants currently vegging. The TW and LSD are the oldest (rooted about 3 weeks ago I think), followed by the Sleestack, OG18, Powerkush and JTR in that order. 

Trainwreck.






Nice little twisty stem...thank you LST...






One more from the other side.






LSD I






LSD I again. Healthy.






LSD II. Looks very similar to LSD I. (Note: I've only given them those I and II distinctions for the purpose of differentiating between the two in the photographs...neither is actually I or II...)






LSD II. I mean, really, they look identical.






Sleestack Skunk. I started LSTing, but sort of stopped because it fits the room better like this.






Here are the other 3.













Altogether now...


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 25, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> So I got a new fan the other day...a Tjernlund m-6 6" duct booster or something. It moves 530cfm and was $75+shipping on ebay. My cheapo 250 cfm inline duct fan works perfectly for my air cooled hood, but lacks sufficient power to effectively force air through my diy carbon scrubber.
> 
> This new fan though is amazing. The fan itself is quiet, however the "whoosh" of air through my 6" flex aluminum duct is not. Not too loud it's going to be a noise issue, but close...
> 
> Also received another attitude order...Pineapple Express, Big Buddha Cheese, Super Lemon Haze, Kings Kush and Bubba Kush. I was supposed to get LA Woman as a freebie, but they sent me a powerkush. This is the second time my freebie was replaced with powerkush, and I already had a powerkush before that. I emailed them explaining the situation and Rachel said I could choose an extra 2 UFO's on my next order...so looks like I'll be ordering AGAIN for the March news letter promotion (which will be TGA!)



sounds like a grocery list . man o man thats a fine list of "netics". 

the garden looks grat as always neat clean and precise


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 26, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Quick question Jerry.
> 
> Are those TW seeds from Greenhouse?
> I ask because so many seem to be complaining about GH seeds...not really sure why. Honestly, I never read why--just noted the gripes in passing on quite a few threads.
> ...


Yes, the TW are from Greenhouse. They are growing quite strong and healthy. Especially my vegging clone.

Going to have some spots opening up the flower and veg room soon, so I'm probably going to germ the Super Lemon Haze soon (another Greenhouse product).


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 28, 2010)

mared juwan said:


> For what it's worth the TW I got from GreenHouse was not very good at all. It looked exactly like it was supposed to but had a really unpleasant smell to it. I could barely give the stuff away. I was much happier with their Lemon Skunk and Cheese. For better TW alternatives I would look at subcool's Chernobyl (I got a TW dom pheno that is amazing) or if you really want the real thing then Dr Greenthumb has S1's of the real Arcata cut but they're $200.


I had been thinking very heavily already on the Chernobyl. The one thing holding me back is that all of Subcool's seeds are pricey. My goal here was to spend in the area of $125, and in the process obtain a minimum of three good strains.

Naturally, every time I make a "concrete" plan, I question once again what I really want. I was last thinking of getting the TW and super silver lemon haze (or silver haze) I believe it was the SLH that was thrown in as a freebie.

Mared, I'm betting you are the right person to ask this......which is better? Super silver lemon haze, or the lemon haze? 

Being they are all from Green House and I continue to hear bad reports, I'm once again weary with my future order.

I recall a strain you had going---roadkill (how could I forget that name?) That was a beautiful plant! I seem to recall you said it was quality smoke too. I don't remember where you ordered it. BTW, that strain reminded me of one of subcools strains---the querkle maybe?

Isn't Attitude offering a free Subcool seed on March 5th? I'd be happy to grow any of his strains. I registered for Attitudes newsletter a long time ago, along with requests to let me know when certain strains are back in stock. They never e-mail me.


The TW dominant pheno you obtained from Chernobyl...would you be so kind to give me a briefing on that one?

I currently have 4 strains, three of which I will be holding on to. They all have a "floral, musky" smell that is not overwhelming...something to factor in to what I choose.

Pictures are always much appreciated too. 

...thanks for the reply.


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 28, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Yes, the TW are from Greenhouse. They are growing quite strong and healthy. Especially my vegging clone.
> 
> Going to have some spots opening up the flower and veg room soon, so I'm probably going to germ the Super Lemon Haze soon (another Greenhouse product).


 ALL of your plants are looking awesome Jerry...I'd let you babysit my plants in a heartbeat. 
It will be interesting to see how tall that TW gets, along with the Super Lemon Haze.

I wish you had already harvested and given us the full smoke report.

In fact, it will be interesting to hear first-hand what your take on GH seeds is.

I do so love a haze...and than there's the G13 I must have, but I'll put that one on reserve, or will I? I entertained the idea of getting the pick and mix chocolope, but I would be heart broken if it did not germinate as yours did not.

I wish all of these seed companies would offer 3 female seed deals....would have made me order x's five by now if they offered this kind of sale.


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 1, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> I had been thinking very heavily already on the Chernobyl. The one thing holding me back is that all of Subcool's seeds are pricey. My goal here was to spend in the area of $125, and in the process obtain a minimum of three good strains.
> 
> Naturally, every time I make a "concrete" plan, I question once again what I really want. I was last thinking of getting the TW and super silver lemon haze (or silver haze) I believe it was the SLH that was thrown in as a freebie.
> 
> ...


OK, so if you are looking for strains that don't have an overwhelming smell then Roadkill is not the way to go for sure. It's not like querkle at all, no grape flavor. It's super skunky and musty. The other strains you mentioned would be much better for odor control I think. I haven't grown any of the Greenhouse hazes but the two you mentioned there are made using Lemon Skunk which I have grown. I love that plant. It smells like super concentrated apple cider. It's not skunky at all. The smell really comes through in the taste and potency rivals the best in my garden. 

Chernobyl also doesn't have too strong of a weed smell while growing but is still very potent. I got one pheno that is super sour and sweet like grapefruit/pineapple and crazy potent. It's pictured below.

All my other best strains stink like crazy like GHS Cheese and Cannacopia Bubba's Kush. So the Lemon Skunk and Chernobyl are really the only two low smell strains that I have found worthwhile. 

Up next for me I'm gonna finally get around to getting some Beanho seeds. You guys should check this dude out. He's working with some of the best genetics there is and selling the F1s dirt cheap. How about Rez's Alpha Diesel crossed with a Mr Nice Mango Haze (sister plant to original Super Silver haze). Or Sensi's Jack Herer X Serious AK47. Those are probably gonna be my picks, or maybe the Reeferman William's Wonder X Mr Nice Super Silver Haze. He's also got a TW cross if you're interested Babs but for low odor I would try an NL cross.

http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Beanho/index.htm

Sorry for filling up your thread with my random thoughts on strains, Jerry. Kinda got started and just kept going.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 2, 2010)

No worries mared, always welcome your opinions.

How has your experience been ordering from Hemp Depot (that is who you order through right?) Do you live in the states and get it shipped there no problem or are you in Canada?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 2, 2010)

Took some pics yesterday morning...actually I think it was this morning...either way, they are new. There's a lot, so hold on to your browsers...

Chiesel. Purple. Amazing. 






Nothing really to say...













Still shooting out pistils though...this one is going to get a full opportunity to finish STRONG...






Trainwreck






Doing well thus far...longing for a larger container...it's clone will get it too...






LSD






Nice buds, thickening up lately...






My macro sucks...






Blue Widow...I can feel the harvest drawing near...that and the trichomes are starting to finally get some amber to them. Probably do the deed here in a couple days...maybe a Friday/weekend project...






Pretty.






Similar, but also pretty.






I uploaded too many pics...oh well, just look at them...






Stretched Trainwreck.






Only flowering for a couple weeks now.






This is how I deal with stretchy plants...WHO'S BIG NOW?!?






Little Chiesel. One day she'll be all purple and beautiful like mom...






This strain just pours trichomes over everything...I can't wait to make hash from her mom! I've decided to separate my trimmings this time and get the full hash effect from each strain.






Little LSD. Only been in flower for 2 or 3 days.






I got tired of trying to fit in the veg room, so I tried to fit into the flower room. Not much easier it turns out. Oh well.






Larger LSD






Very beautiful plant...a favorite for sure. It's trying to get some purple going itself...probably will have a fair amount by harvest.






Still getting bigger though...gonna be one nice fat bud!






Jack the Ripper.






Here she is again. Very long buds so far...hopefully they fill out nice...






Power Kush. The clone is growing like a monster...HUGE leaves...the cup really dwarfed its potential.






Still looking good tough.






OG18xSkunk






Doing well too...










SleestackxSkunk...not doing so well...however her clone is! Little cups...






Death claw!







That's all folks. Veg update to come sometime in the future.


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 2, 2010)

wow jerry, looking great. i don't think you could post enough pictures to be honest. That trainwreck you supercropped will be a pleasure to watch. Those LSD's and chiesel are ridiculously frosty. Can't wait til that chiesel gets chopped this weekend. Looking foward to it.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 2, 2010)

farmer2424 said:


> wow jerry, looking great. i don't think you could post enough pictures to be honest. That trainwreck you supercropped will be a pleasure to watch. Those LSD's and chiesel are ridiculously frosty. Can't wait til that chiesel gets chopped this weekend. Looking foward to it.


Thanks farmer, though it is the Blue Widow that will be harvested first. The Chiesel seems to take a while longer to finish...I think last time I harvested it was close to 70 days. The breeder says 8-10 weeks...my pheno is definitely on the latter half of that range.


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ahhh yes, the blue widow. got lost in all those pics lol. The chiesel seems to be bulking up nicely. how much would u estimate you are going to get average off your chiesels and LSD's? o yeah + REP


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 2, 2010)

farmer2424 said:


> Ahhh yes, the blue widow. got lost in all those pics lol. The chiesel seems to be bulking up nicely. how much would u estimate you are going to get average off your chiesels and LSD's? o yeah + REP


The Chiesel will yield less than the LSD's but I still think it'll be around an ounce. The LSD has sticky heavy buds, so I think around 40 grams per plant is possible.

As I've said before, I'm not very good at getting accurate "final weights," because I tend to harvest the larger more mature buds first and give the lower ones another week or so to finish (less to trim at one time too). In that process buds get smoked or separated and I never really get around to weighing them.

I hate saying weight isn't important...because I obviously want to get the most out of my situation...but it isn't the driving force behind my growing philosophies, so it tends to get overlooked.

I will try and make a concerted effort this round though to accurately weigh all dry buds.


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 2, 2010)

Damn I need to get on that Chiesel and LSD. Those are both Barney's right? They are gorgeous man. I wish there was a bank that had both Beanho and Barney's because I would for sure get em all at once. But yea I've used Hemp Depot three times now with success and I live in the States. They don't take credit cards which turns a lot of people off but I've had no probs sending an international money order. You can put in an email address with the MO and your strain choices and they email you when they receive your order and again when they send out the beans (usually same day). No freebies though and some breeders are more expensive than Attitude, Serious for example, but some are cheaper like the TGA. I guess it depends what your shopping for whether they're worth it.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 2, 2010)

mared juwan said:


> Damn I need to get on that Chiesel and LSD. Those are both Barney's right? They are gorgeous man. I wish there was a bank that had both Beanho and Barney's because I would for sure get em all at once. But yea I've used Hemp Depot three times now with success and I live in the States. They don't take credit cards which turns a lot of people off but I've had no probs sending an international money order. You can put in an email address with the MO and your strain choices and they email you when they receive your order and again when they send out the beans (usually same day). No freebies though and some breeders are more expensive than Attitude, Serious for example, but some are cheaper like the TGA. I guess it depends what your shopping for whether they're worth it.


Chiesel is Big Buddha...he's been a pioneer with Cheese. I actually have a BB Cheese seed waiting to be germinated. But the LSD is Barney's. I like what I've seen of Barney's thus far, and would definitely recommend the LSD. Even just a pick-n-mix or two would be sufficient, but their stuff isn't very expensive.


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 2, 2010)

Cool, yea that GreenHouse Cheese I'm growing is allegedly a Buddha cut crossed with an afghani. I love the smell of that strain and yield is good too.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Damn Jerry did you sprinkle sugar on that chisel and lsd? lol Man they look bad ass. 
I have some chisel for next grow. You allways seem to be one bean ahead of me on strains. lol 
Yheu all look good. Great job and nice pics. Keep them coming J!


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 3, 2010)

jer how many plants do you have going ? and talk about looking good o m g


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> jer how many plants do you have going ? and talk about looking good o m g


I don't know...something on the order of 15 or 16 in the flower room, 7 in veg. Something like that.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

I took these yesterday...
Sleestack Skunk. Looks way better than the little one flowering. My clones ALWAYS do better than my plants from seed...






This one got some experimental mycorrhizae mixed in the soil, and I think she likes it.






Trainwreck






Twisty stem.






LSD.






Not so thick or twisty of a stem as the TW.






OG18 Skunk. Looking good.






Only minor LST so far. I think I tied a bunch of them down some more after I took pics.






Power Kush. This is a going to be a nice plant I think. Very Sativa-dom narrow leaves.






Gotta love organics!






Chiesel. She looks way better than this...not feeling photogenic that day I suppose.






Doing well though. Love this plant! Probably should take some clones...







The Blue Widow is tantalizingly close to harvest. The trichs just don't seem to want to get that nice, solid, dark amber color to them. They've got a nice clear amber thing going but just not quite there yet. I'll check again tonight. It's happening soon though...


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 5, 2010)

quote Jerry Garcia
As I've said before, I'm not very good at getting accurate "final weights," because I tend to harvest the larger more mature buds first and give *the lower ones another week or so to finish (less to trim at one time too)*. In that process buds get smoked or separated and I never really get around to weighing them.


i can attest that theory it works and works well . jerry you have mastered the bonsi grow


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2010)

I love your LST man, its like a work of art


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3867826]I love your LST man, its like a work of art [/QUOTE]

Thanks SICC, like everything else you just have to grasp the underlying concepts and really understand what you're trying to make the plant do. I like learning 

On a totally unrelated note, I bought a new microscope from Radio Shack. It's the 60-100x model, so I better be able to see into those damn trichome heads now!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

I didn't get a pic before I chopped off a huge cola...my bad...but I took pics of that cola on a paper plate!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sweet! Looks like candy. I could just take a big ole bite! lol

Hows that chisel rank in your line up? As good as the LSD?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 6, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Sweet! Looks like candy. I could just take a big ole bite! lol
> 
> Hows that chisel rank in your line up? As good as the LSD?


Well, I would probably rank LSD 1A and Chiesel 1B. Each is so different, but so utterly fantastic. They are definitely my favorites thus far. Though the Blue Widow was a pleasure to trim last night...I'm not sure I've ever had to remove so many healthy fan leaves from a bud! It's a nice feeling.

I loved the first run through with the Chiesel, but this second batch has been better treated, grew in a larger pot, and was grown from clone...so all indications are this crop should be BETTER than the first.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2010)

Now that looks tasty 

gonna be some killer smoke, nice trim job as well


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 6, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3871522]Now that looks tasty 

gonna be some killer smoke, nice trim job as well 

[/QUOTE]


Thanks SICC. I pride myself on trimming closely...leaves are harsh and I like to make hash, so it works out best if I trim well.

Had some real nice scissor hash after just trimming that first cola. That's my favorite part of trimming...you HAVE to take a break every so often and clean your scissors, so you just plop it on top of a bowl pack and continue working. I also like to watch south park or something on my cpu (I trim at my desk).

BTW new south parks starts March 17 if you're into that sort of thing...


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 6, 2010)

looks like some fire jerry, what will you be harvesting next? nice trim job as well/


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 7, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Thanks SICC. I pride myself on trimming closely...leaves are harsh and I like to make hash, so it works out best if I trim well.
> 
> Had some real nice scissor hash after just trimming that first cola. That's my favorite part of trimming...you HAVE to take a break every so often and clean your scissors, so you just plop it on top of a bowl pack and continue working. I also like to watch south park or something on my cpu (I trim at my desk).
> 
> BTW new south parks starts March 17 if you're into that sort of thing...



haha yeah man im the same way, i like to get a PERFECT trim job, i usually smoke the trim tho 
Last two grows i have only had one female, so i haven't had a chance to make butter, but eventually i will, maybe next grow when i get a lil party cup SOG going


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Jerry
I think one of my LSD has the death claw. The new leaf growth at the buds are cupping together and curling under. The other leaves look fine. They are green no tip burn. I was told I had salt buildup and high N that has locked out other nutes and to flush with epson salt. What do you think? Also they are in the dark period for about 2 hours, should I yank her out and flush now or wait til the light comes on in 10 hours? Its the only one out of 8 plants doing this. 

TY SL2


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 8, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Hey Jerry
> I think one of my LSD has the death claw. The new leaf growth at the buds are cupping together and curling under. The other leaves look fine. They are green no tip burn. I was told I had salt buildup and high N that has locked out other nutes and to flush with epson salt. What do you think? Also they are in the dark period for about 2 hours, should I yank her out and flush now or wait til the light comes on in 10 hours? Its the only one out of 8 plants doing this.
> 
> TY SL2


First, don't freak out and pull the plant out of her dark cycle. 10 hours won't make _that_ much difference.

Second, have you been feeding heavily? Do you periodically give reduced strength or water-only feedings?

Some plants are just more sensitive to nutrients. On the first LSD run I had 1 cola that developed some clawing while the other two were perfectly normal.

Is your plant the same phenotype as the others? In other words, are they clones of each other or are they different plants from seed?

Also, refresh me on what nutrients you are using...I can't remember off the top and don't feel like looking it up.

I don't think you have a lockout situation, so I'm not sure I would "flush" with epsom salt. You're probably best off just giving it a heavy water-only feeding as opposed to a flush. The difference being a traditional flush uses 3x the amount of water as the pot size...a 1 gallon pot requires 3 gallons of water, a 2 gallon pot requires 6 gallons, 3 gallon pot requires 9 gallons water etc. That is a bit overkill, and will strip all the nutrients from your soil, which will really create problems.

If you think you're having a salt buildup problem, just give a heavy watering of maybe 1 gallon water per 1 gallon soil or even a little less. Just for reference, when normally feeding it is *recommend to give 1 quart nutrient solution per 1 gallon soil as a rule of thumb*. So 1 gallon water to 1 gallon soil will still help clean out the medium without removing all the nutrients.

Having said all that, your answers to the first couple questions dictate what course of action should be taken, as I don't know all the circumstances surrounding your situation.

Once they claw though, they will not be flattening back out...ever...so you'll have to look to the new growth for improved health. It's not a huge deal though, and I wouldn't get too worked up about it. Realistically you can just decrease the overall amount of nutrients that the affected plant receives (by diluting the nutrient mix a little with extra water) and that should bring you back down to where it should be.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> First, don't freak out and pull the plant out of her dark cycle. 10 hours won't make _that_ much difference.
> 
> Second, have you been feeding heavily? Do you periodically give reduced strength or water-only feedings?
> 
> ...


Im cool, I just didnt know if this was something I need to jump on asap. I saw you online so I was hoping to catch you! 

Here is what I have going on. A little nute comparo with Fox Farm and Dyna Gro. 
FF : BB1, SB1 and the LSD1 with the claw
DG: BB2, SB3, LSD2, KB and RD
All plants are from seed. They are fed / watered every other day, I give straight water every other feed. I give them 42 to 48 oz and they are in 2 gal smart pots. Sounds like I need to give them more. Not sure if they would hold 64 oz. I have been giving them veg nutes with the flower nutes to see if that would help with the early yellow leaves I had last time. Might be too much and need to cut it back. 

Im sticking with just the basic nutes this grow. No nuclear grow food this time. Want to buy some beasty, open sesame and cha ching? lol 

The other 2 on FF show no signs of claw. The other LSD is on Dyna Gro and looks great just not as green. All the DG plants are less green than the FF plants.

I would have thought the BB would be the one to have issues from what I read about their sensitivity.

I can live with the claw, its just a plant but it just would be a shame to loose her now. She has some nice bud forming. 

This morning was water only so Ill see how it looks tonight when the lights come on. 

Thanks for the info and tips Jerry. Didnt know that rule of thumb for watering. I really appreciate it


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 8, 2010)

looking good jerry those buds look tasty .that's gonna be some fire


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 8, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Im cool, I just didnt know if this was something I need to jump on asap. I saw you online so I was hoping to catch you!
> 
> Here is what I have going on. A little nute comparo with Fox Farm and Dyna Gro.
> FF : BB1, SB1 and the LSD1 with the claw
> ...


No worries. The plant will be fine...it's not going to die because I call it the "death claw"...that name is a bit misleading. The plant will be fine, it will still bud fine and produce good smoke...the leaves will just be clawed.

I would definitely start watering with higher volume and less frequency. 2 gallon pots (smart pot? wtf is that?) should be able to go 3 or 4 days between waterings no problem.

The key to watering soil in pots is to do it *slowly and controlled*, focusing around the base of the stem. This maximizes absorption and minimizes premature runoff, which means you can prevent wasting of water/nutrients.

What this will mean, however, is you won't need to give water-only feedings as often, if at all. You will be better served giving reduced-strength feedings between normal strength feedings. This is because you don't want to starve plants by going 8 days between nutrient applications (assuming you gave a feeding then 4 days later water-only, it would be another 4 days until they were fed) and then trying to make up for it by overloading when they are fed.

I hope that kind of makes sense...it does in my head.

Also, don't buy the beastie blooms, cha ching, or open sesame. They are 1) expensive 2) unnecessary and 3) incredibly out of whack (in terms of NPK) to what the plant needs. You could grow very successfully using the main 3 Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, and Big Bloom. 

Personally, I would go easy with the Tiger Bloom, as it substantially lowers pH (to like 4 lol) and has a bit too much P. You'd be better continuing with the Grow Big at around 3/4 strength and using only 1/4 strength of the Tiger bloom. I think they recommend 1 tbsp per gallon, so 3/4 tbsp grow big and 1/4 tbsp Tiger Bloom would be good. Adjust as needed, but never go above 1/2 strength with the Tiger Bloom...less is more with that stuff.

And use the Big Bloom. I never use 4 tbsp per gallon, but at least 2, sometimes 3 is good.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 8, 2010)

dam that bud is lookin yummy jerry great job!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

No worries. The plant will be fine...it's not going to die because I call it the "death claw"...that name is a bit misleading. The plant will be fine, it will still bud fine and produce good smoke...the leaves will just be clawed.

Thats a relief. I thought it was terminal if not corrected! lol

I would definitely start watering with higher volume and less frequency. 2 gallon pots (smart pot? wtf is that?) should be able to go 3 or 4 days between waterings no problem.

Smart pots are cool and I noticed better growth than the 2 gal plastic pots I used last grow. They are made from fabric and air prunes your plants creating a more fibrous root structure. The LACxS male I pulled had a perfect root ball in the shape of the pot. No soil fell off other than the top. I could hardly tear the ball apart It was SO full of tiny roots everywhere.

http://www.smartpots.com/

The key to watering soil in pots is to do it slowly and controlled, focusing around the base of the stem. This maximizes absorption and minimizes premature runoff, which means you can prevent wasting of water/nutrients.


I do water slow and get some runoff in the saucer but the plant sucks it back up. I need to try that for sure. It would be better for me to water every three or four days instead of every other day. 

What this will mean, however, is you won't need to give water-only feedings as often, if at all. You will be better served giving reduced-strength feedings between normal strength feedings. This is because you don't want to starve plants by going 8 days between nutrient applications (assuming you gave a feeding then 4 days later water-only, it would be another 4 days until they were fed) and then trying to make up for it by overloading when they are fed.

I hope that kind of makes sense...it does in my head.
That makes a lot of sense. 

Also, don't buy the beastie blooms, cha ching, or open sesame. They are 1) expensive 2) unnecessary and 3) incredibly out of whack (in terms of NPK) to what the plant needs. You could grow very successfully using the main 3 Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, and Big Bloom. 
I used a little of the cha ching on the WW and I could hear the leaves *sizzling* in the cabinet! Thats why they are for sale! lol 

Personally, I would go easy with the Tiger Bloom, as it substantially lowers pH (to like 4 lol) and has a bit too much P. You'd be better continuing with the Grow Big at around 3/4 strength and using only 1/4 strength of the Tiger bloom. I think they recommend 1 tbsp per gallon, so 3/4 tbsp grow big and 1/4 tbsp Tiger Bloom would be good. Adjust as needed, but never go above 1/2 strength with the Tiger Bloom...less is more with that stuff.

And use the Big Bloom. I never use 4 tbsp per gallon, but at least 2, sometimes 3 is good. 

I noticed when I added nutes my ph dropped to 5 so you are right on. 
I think thats the amount sogrow uses and his plants are killer. 

Thanks Jerry for helping a newbie dirt farmer fine tune his technique


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 9, 2010)

Hope you've got a pipe handy, because this is going to take a minute...

Chiesel


















Trainwreck clone. Only flowering for a week....maybe.


















Oldest trainwreck.


















Chiesel 2












OG18 Skunk












Power Kush












Ugly Sleestack Skunk












LSD












Larger LSD






























Jack the Ripper












Trainwreck












LSD


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 9, 2010)

yikes jerry o mg wtf and anything else i can think of .Mr. Ganja King my new nickname for you .thats amazing .


kiss-ass


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 9, 2010)

HAHAHA. you cease to amaze me jerry, your the fuckin shit. And that must be one stinky ass room


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 9, 2010)

Everything looks great, i have been hearing alot of good things about that LSD strain, looks so damn good 

And that Chiesel looks amazing, when will the next chop be?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 9, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> yikes jerry o mg wtf and anything else i can think of .Mr. Ganja King my new nickname for you .thats amazing .


 Thanks goofy...each day gets a little better...



farmer2424 said:


> HAHAHA. you cease to amaze me jerry, your the fuckin shit. And that must be one stinky ass room


Yeah, the smell is actually pretty minimal with my high-velocity fan/carbon scrubber combo. But I get the full effect when they come out for inspection each day or so...

[QUOTE="SICC";3885424]Everything looks great, i have been hearing alot of good things about that LSD strain, looks so damn good 

And that Chiesel looks amazing, when will the next chop be?[/QUOTE]

Everything you hear about the LSD is true...well, except the trip-like high...I never really had any experience like that.

But it will get you pretty fucking stoned. And it smells and tastes just fantastic. Highly recommend.

The next chop will probably be in the next week or so, and it will probably be the Chiesel. She is still pushing out new growth, and I don't see _any_ amber trichs yet. I felt I harvested a touch early with the last batch of Chiesel...so I'm going to be sure i wait the full time this round.

The LSD is getting close though, but she is still pushing out TONS of new growth...which is cool with me...she can take her sweet time finishing up too.


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 11, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


>


I think I soiled my jammies on this one


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 12, 2010)

OK, so I was inspecting the Chiesel yesterday, and I found some BANANAS growing out of the big buds. Each had a small bunch of 3 bananas which I removed carefully using tweezers. I inspected the rest of the plant and found nothing, but needless to say I'll be keeping a closer eye on her until harvest...which should be happening in 1 week...maybe next friday...?

Otherwise, everyone is doing great. I'm a little worried the vegging plants will get too tall if I don't flower them soon, so I may just switch the timer to 12/12 in the VEG room and get the flowering ball rolling on those girls...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 12, 2010)

On a totally unrelated note, my buddy got some Blue Moonshine the other day, and I picked up a bit off him. This stuff is freaking awesome. He also had some OG Kush, which was good, but the Blue Moonshine blows that shit away!

If only I could justify spending $200 on 1 strain...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn sorry to hear about banana's, wonder what caused them, hope you get em under control.
Blue Moonshine is legit, I remember when i first smoked it, blew my damn socks off lol
200 is alot of cash tho


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3897047]Damn sorry to hear about banana's, wonder what caused them, hope you get em under control.
Blue Moonshine is legit, I remember when i first smoked it, blew my damn socks off lol
200 is alot of cash tho[/QUOTE]

The plant certainly hasn't been stressed...I think it actually happened on the first run with the Chiesel too, because I found a couple immature seeds and I couldn't figure out for the life of me where they came from.

I removed the ones I saw, and I don't expect to see anymore, though I check all the plants pretty well every day or so. It's all good though, she's looking good.

And yeah, I'm gonna put some of this Blue Moonshine away and try to forget about it for a while. I love finding stashed bud that I forgot I stashed...lol...


----------



## Babs34 (Mar 13, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> The plant certainly hasn't been stressed...I think it actually happened on the first run with the Chiesel too, because I found a couple immature seeds and I couldn't figure out for the life of me where they came from.
> 
> I removed the ones I saw, and I don't expect to see anymore, though I check all the plants pretty well every day or so. It's all good though, she's looking good.
> 
> And yeah, I'm gonna put some of this Blue Moonshine away and try to forget about it for a while. I love finding stashed bud that I forgot I stashed...lol...








Nice little party cup grow you have going on there. I put some in some cups and it turned out to be waste of time.





.....very artistic.





..........that's what it's ALL about right there.
Nice green thumb Jerry.

Blue Moonshine? Never even heard of that strain.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 15, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Nice green thumb Jerry.
> 
> Blue Moonshine? Never even heard of that strain.


Thanks. It's getting better all the time, better, better, ahhhhhh...(sorry for the lame Beatles reference, but I love me some Beatles).

Blue Moonshine is a DJ Short strain. You can look it up on attitude.


----------



## SotaFats (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Jerry, Awsome thread. Beautiful plants. The 16oz party cup OG18 is amazing! Love the super cropping! I might have to try that sometime. 

Questions: The pics from 3-9-2010, are those White pots dimensions; 3gal 10.5? How tall is the Chisel in that white pot from the floor up? And how tall in the Larger LSD? 

Thanks for the incredible bud PORN!!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 17, 2010)

SotaFats said:


> Questions: The pics from 3-9-2010, are those White pots dimensions; 3gal 10.5? How tall is the Chisel in that white pot from the floor up? And how tall in the Larger LSD?
> 
> Thanks for the incredible bud PORN!!


Thanks for dropping by. The white pots are 7" square and 9" tall, which holds somewhere around 1.5 gallons of soil.

From the floor to the top of the plant, the Chiesel is probably ~3 feet. The larger LSD is probably closer to 3.5 feet. I'll try and get a ruler next to them for scale when I take pics next...possibly tonight/tomorrow morning.

After checking the trichs again this morning, I've decided the Chiesel is ready for the chop. The LSD's are both close behind...I'll probably end up cutting the 2-cola LSD tomorrow and the fat-cola LSD friday, or something to that effect.

Gonna be a busy few days of trimming and smoking scissor hash. Which reminds me, I'll also be making another round of bubble with my sprung bags...probably this weekend while I watch basketball...GO BUCKEYES!


----------



## Evil Buddies (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey jerry that moonshine sounds like its the one would love to taste some of that shit. 

I just got my cuttings 3 lemon skunk and 3 bubba kush took a couple of pics of the lemon skunk for you to have a look. Its been a year since my last grow and so glad to be back up again. 

Im germing some of my own strain the Evils Haze will have some of them growing will send u the link to my grow journal once im up at running. Keep those pics coming jerry they looing lovely.

Evil


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jerry man, did u smoke yourself into a coma? How did the chopping and trimming go?


----------



## Evil Buddies (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah he's probably too stoned smoking all that bud lol

Evil


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry guys, I've been sick for the better part of two weeks, and am only now starting to get over it. I have been working though.

The Chiesel came down about 5 or 6 days ago, and is now curing. The two-cola LSD came down a couple days after that, and have been placed into jars this morning. I have pics of both pre and during harvest, just haven't had time to upload them. The other LSD is coming down today. I would like to give it a couple more days, but I am going to be traveling soon, and would like to have the bud in jars before I leave. 

Everyone else is doing fine. I flipped the veg lights to 12/12 about a week or so ago to give those plants a head start flowering before I move them under the HPS. I don't have any plants vegging at the moment, but that is changing very soon too...

I have one JTR clone that just rooted, as well as 1 LSD, 1 Chiesel, and 1 OG18xSkunk that I cut a couple days ago.

But the real exciting news is that I started 2 new strains a couple days ago, and they have just broken the surface and are in the process of shedding their seed shell. The two strains are *Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze* (won the last 2 cannabis cups) and *Reserva Privada OG Kush*.


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 23, 2010)

damn, get better jerry. can't wait for the OG kush and super lemon haze.


----------



## Wavey Crockett (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey yea that OG Kush should be great, I was trying to get it for a long time but no one had it. Guess its time to checkout the seedbanks.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Mar 23, 2010)

You wont be disapointed in the super lemon haze i smoked some of that shit and when its been cured wow lovely. I aint grown it just smoked some i bought. It's greenhouses top selling strain. Og kush i would love to taste some of that. Until i harvest i got a bit of time to decide what seeds to buy so many choices. Want to know what that barney farms LSD is saying cant wait for ur smoke report jerry. 

Glad your getting better mate 


Evil


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 23, 2010)

Those are some killer strains, hope you get to feeling better soon, will be lookin forward to the pics


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 24, 2010)

Here we go...
Chiesel, just before harvest






Chiesel on a plate.






LSD just before harvest






Nice LSD bud






Other nice LSD bud. Love the colors she turned.






Little LSD buds






Some of the buds hanging






Other LSD just before harvest






Would have liked to give her another couple days to finish out, but circumstances beyond my control dictated that she be harvested last night.






No popcorn buds here






Close up






Very pleased with the harvest...






Trainwreck






Looking promising thus far






OG18






Buds are getting a little bigger.






Power Kush












OG18 skunk clone. Should be good stuff.






Here's the stretched Jack the Ripper. Really filling out nicely there on top.


















Chiesel clone






LSD clone






Trainwreck pheno #2. Much lower calyx-leaf ratio compared to the other one.












Other TW clone, pheno #1






Little chiesel












Sleestack skunk. The rest of the plant isn't worth photographing. Smells fucking dank though. Her clone is doing quite well.






Sleestack skunk on left, LSD in the middle, and Power kush on the right. All nice little bushes.






The next progeny...Super Lemon Haze on left (I think), OG Kush on right. Clones are JTR (with root showing), OG18, LSD, Chiesel. Should probably take a sleestack clone too.







That's all folks!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks like a good harvest, cant wiat to see the final product +REP!


----------



## llop1103 (Mar 24, 2010)

God thats amazing im trying some of the Big Buddah Blue cheese now. Everything looks amazing. Do you reccomend topping or tying down i see you have done both


----------



## Evil Buddies (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice work jerry looking real lovely u gonna enjoy smoking those ladies

Evil


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 25, 2010)

llop1103 said:


> God thats amazing im trying some of the Big Buddah Blue cheese now. Everything looks amazing. Do you reccomend topping or tying down i see you have done both



Thanks for stopping by. I've found that tying down/LST is the best way to create a bush. Topping is a good way to get 2-4 solid colas. It depends on the strain and your space limitations which you go with...both are very good tools to practice though and necessary for improved indoor harvests.

Thanks SICC and evil for the positive words.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello all. I apologize for the extended hiatus...life gets in the way of RIU sometimes.

Things are going well all around. I took some pics...camera died before I could finish though. I'll post what I got later today when I get the opportunity.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds good


----------



## hardroc (Apr 7, 2010)

Can't wait for the update


----------



## Tatan (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow Jerry.. good work man.. nice to see you are still here  Awesome collection of plants man congrats !


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 8, 2010)

Power Kush






Leafy trainwreck pheno.






Some of the calyxes don't even have pistils...weird...






LSD






Other trainwreck pheno. Harvested a few buds the other day. Not a huge yielder.






Nice looking little frosty buds though.






Chiesel






Other Chiesel...almost ready for harvest.






Other LSD. A couple weeks behind the other.






Sleestack Skunk. Was pretty short and bushy for a while but has really lengthened out in the past few days.






I've got high hopes for this plant.






OG18 Skunk. Also high hopes for this one, though she stretched a bit in flower. How do we deal with stretching...?






Supercropping of course!






Now the weirdness. This is my JTR. Nice large frosty buds, was looking great. Then it started shooting out these foxtails...if they can even be called that. I can't figure it out for the life of my why this happened.






Fucking weird, right?






I thought the buds were just finishing up...another week or so and she'd probably be ready for harvest. Anyway, after I took the pics I cut off most of the projecting stems.






Stretched trainwreck. This is the non-leafy pheno. Sorry the pic is a little smokey...






Little power kush.






Smells fantastic. Can't wait for the big one!






OG18 skunk.







And that's when the camera died. I'll try and get some pics of the OG Kush and the Super Lemon Haze sometime.

Also have 1 LSD and 1 OG18 Skunk clone rooted. A Chiesel and sleestack skunk are both still in the rooting process.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 8, 2010)

Lookin good Jerry, they're all fillin in nicely, how far along are the ladies? The TW looks nice, i have like 3 seeds i have yet to grow, TW is always a nice smoke, i have a friend who absolutely loves the stuff haha.
That JTR is really good, almost looks like its re vegging or something, are there buds growing on those new shoots?


----------



## abetterworld (Apr 9, 2010)

JTR reveggin cuz of sudden hormonal swing.

Its the genetics. mutated of course do to some odd reason (the seed that is). glad your doin good... missed seein yah.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 9, 2010)

SICC, they're all between 4-8 ish weeks flowering. I'm actually a little disappointed with the TW, just because it has totally annihilated my little room, which is I guess what is supposed to do. It just stretched WAY more than I thought it would, and as a result the bud sites are a little smaller than they could have been.

Having said that I still haven't smoked any, and it could very well blow me away. I'm going to wait on the other 3 TW seeds until I move into a larger space. I've got plenty of other strains waiting eagerly in the wings...

abetterworld...I thought it could have been revegging for some reason, but there are calyxes growing at each node of the new shoots. That is actually how the buds started forming initially...little branches started projecting from the bud sites but then would fill in completely. There's no way these are going to fill in before harvest though. Pretty damn obnoxious, as the buds were really starting to get dense. As I said though I trimmed off most of the little shoots. Just gonna finish up flowering it and hope for better results with the clone.


----------



## SotaFats (Apr 10, 2010)

Its a Weed Safari in there. So many tasty strains and wonderful craftsmanship. The top shots off that Bud is truly bizarre. The OG18 skunk is still my fav, shes just so sexy, Gonna make her my desktop pic!!


----------



## Tatan (Apr 10, 2010)

That trainwreck looks so weird... maybe it went back to veg state ??? so it starting shooting those leaves ? thats bizzare


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 12, 2010)

I think I may have discovered the root of my weird growth problem, and I must say it is most distressing. Somehow my timer got set to turn on at 12:45pm and then turn off about half an hour later, which is almost 5 hours into my dark cycle. My girl happened to home one day and noticed the room was glowing...by the time I got the message and called her back (about half an hour) the light was off again.

When I got home sure enough I discovered the 2nd little red "off" tab that I never use (and can't remove) had somehow slid into the engaged position and caused the light to trip on and back off in the middle of the day, while I'm never home. Who knows how long this was going down, as I'm always working during that time, except on the weekend. But even then, it's only half an hour so it would be pretty easy for me to miss it even if I was around.

Judging by the plants, this has been happening for a while. The obvious case is the JTR, but other plants have been doing it too, just more subtly. Some of the plants seem to have retarded bud production but continued stretching. The little OG Kush has clearly started revegging, and the little power kush seems like its pushing out new branches from the buds too.

I have a bad feeling its going to cause a significant setback in the development of all the plants and possibly (probably :/) result in significantly decreased yields when all is said and done.

I'll keep you posted with an update here soon...


----------



## SL2 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Jerry. Plants look good though. Is that long growth called fox tail? 

With your green thumb I am sure they will be fine. Great job as always!!!


----------



## SL2 (Apr 12, 2010)

PS: Man you leaves look really good and healthy. Looks like your are getting it fine tuned man. I wish I could! lol


----------



## SotaFats (Apr 12, 2010)

IMO it just set the plants back maybe a week at the most. Readjust to new schedule and it will just take a little longer. Currently doing a manual on/off on timer as me thinks its broke, find out for sure at 5:20 am.


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looking good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig!!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 13, 2010)

I hope your right sota...I just assume that it takes a little while for the hormones to shift from flowering to vegging then back to flowering. Ugh. Everything should be back on track though.

Sucks about your timer. I couldn't imagine trying to manually switch the lights on and off. I _KNOW _I would forget.

On a side note all my clones have rooted except for the Chiesel, which should be popping any day. The next generation thus far will be...Super Lemon Haze, OG Kush, Jack the Ripper, Chiesel, LSD, Sleestack Skunk and OG18xSkunk. Not a bad lineup. The Super Lemon Haze and OG Kush are both about 3 weeks old from seed now and will be getting transplanted into larger black containers and my soilless mix shortly. Haven't started any LST on them, but I will once they are in black pots.

Also, I began harvesting the JTR a couple days ago, and one trainwreck has already been harvested, along with the Sleestack Skunk party cup I had been shoving into the corner where it got no light. The uncured, barely dried sleestack tastes absolutely amazing...I am most surprised. May be a special plant in my catalog, joining the Chiesel and LSD. The TW, also uncured, tastes like it smells, which is good, but not quite great. I'm not going to grow any more of that until I have the space and a bigger light to let it go nuts.

I've also worked up quite the collection of seeds/strains recently, with more on the way (couldn't resist that freebie vanilla kush from attitude this month!)


----------



## Tatan (Apr 13, 2010)

Sucks about some of your plants going to veg, but your grow is not lost its just a little time setback... 
Yeah its amazing you have so many strains now... im really interested in that Super Lemon Haze


----------



## SotaFats (Apr 13, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> The Super Lemon Haze and OG Kush are both about 3 weeks old from seed now and will be getting transplanted into larger black containers and my *soilless mix *shortly. Haven't started any LST on them, but I will once they are in black pots.


Thats right I already asked you about that Soilless recipe. Checked out Subcools recipe too. All that stuffs not cheap but so worth it. Hopefully Ill be able to use a combo of yours and Subcools for my WhiteRhinos after sexn em. 

So its just the SLH and OGK are seedlings and everything else is clone? Its getting hard to keep track of your strain library. Might be a stooped Q, but have you done any breeding?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 13, 2010)

At the moment SLH and OG Kush are the only two plants grown out from seed. The others all started as seeds at one point or another, but have since been cloned and that is what is growing now.

I don't have a space conducive to breed in at the moment (namely somewhere for the males so they don't pollinate everything in the room) so its not something I've been able to dabble in yet. I definitely intend to, but just can't at the moment. So fem seeds and clones work pretty well for my setup.


----------



## SotaFats (Apr 13, 2010)

Space for a male is the issue, your right ya dont want him skeetin all over the place.


----------



## Tatan (Apr 13, 2010)

You can keep a male in pretty much anyplace you like cause they dont require lots of light... near a window will do. On my lat grow i kept a male this way and pollinated one of plants to get seeds. It worked out pretty well.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Apr 14, 2010)

its not the point of just keeping the male plant the things isthat pollen will spread through air insects or even through urself coming into contact with the pollen then going to ur grow room and accidently pollenating ur crop. The pollen sack pop and the yellow powder pollen is released through the air the fine small particles are so small some wont fall to the floor and just float around ur house. So its a good idea to have ur males in a diff house and make sure u wash ur clothes straight away from visiting it.

Yeah breeding is great crossing strains i will cross my own bred haze with a bit of lemon skunk

Be nice to see what you would cross Jerry maybe blue cheese and super lemon haze

Evil


----------



## Tatan (Apr 15, 2010)

I kept a male plant for pollinating a small portion of one plant. I kept the male plant in a separate room, and the small part of branch that I pollinated was the only place and only plant that got any seeds. So its not like your male plant is going to wreak havoc on your grow if you just keep it in a separate room.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 15, 2010)

You still have to be careful, you can transmit it on your clothing, fans can blow it around.....


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, I've had all these thoughts already and come to the conclusion it just isn't worth my time right now.

Things are coming along fine after my little lighting mishap. I can tell the flowering plants are still confused and unhappy about the light repeatedly coming on in the middle of the dark cycle, but I'm sure they'll finish out fine.

Pics are coming soon, I just have to find my camera battery charger first...


----------



## SotaFats (Apr 23, 2010)

Ya find it?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 24, 2010)

Battery is charged, camera is ready to go. Pics will be taken sometime when the lights come on. It's coming though...really...I promise.

So I've been smoking some of the JTR, and man is it tasty. I liken it to lime sherbet. Very fruity and leaves a pleasant aftertaste. Can't wait to flower the clone!

Everyone in the flower room is slowly recovering from the light fiasco. It produced some very funky re-vegged growth...some of the calyxes on the LSD are freakishly large...but they do seem to be maturing properly again.

Also, I'm in the process of upgrading to a 600w. Kind of impulsive, I know, and unnecessary for my little space, but whatever. I'll use it now and whenever I move into a larger space I'll have an improved setup.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2010)

This always has been one of my Favorite on this site! Love bro


----------



## Tatan (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol Jerry come on.. what happened to those pics


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 26, 2010)

Still trying to get used to this new system of uploading pics...they don't upload in the order they were selected. Not a big deal.

Anyway, let us get down to business, shall we?

Chiesel.






Easily the most crystal-laden strain I've grown. I love the shit out of this strain and will do everything in my power to keep it going!






Sleestack Skunk...or as I like to call it, Sleeskunk. This girl is quite sensitive to nutrients, as evidence by her curled leaves






Little clone. Recently transplanted and liking her new medium of FF Light Warrior, BB Light Mix, Guano, Castings and Mycorrhizae...






OG18 Skunk. She was a little thirsty at the time of the pic. These small pots with big plants dry out very quickly...2 days is almost too long between waterings for some of them. Most annoying.






Two little ones from the not completed party cup comp. They should have been done by now, but my little light issue set them back.






Jack the Ripper clone.






OG Kush. She's been droopy like this her entire life. I thought transplanting would help, but it didn't. Just how she's going to be I suppose.






Trainwreck.






Lots of budsites...but I hate this plant.






Super Lemon Haze.






LSD with the funky calyxes.






Mutant calyxes!






Other LSD






Left to right: LSD, Chiesel, OG18 Skunk. I tried supercropping the LSD today and snapped the stem pretty good. We'll see how she comes through it.






Last, Power Kush. Like the OG18 Skunk, she gets really thirsty really quickly. I checked on her when the lights came on, and she was fine, but 10 hours later and its droop city. She took her water though and will be fine. This plant smells fucking amazing already...very kushy. I can't wait.


----------



## SotaFats (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking real plump and delicious. Looks like most of em are already loading the frosting on the new growth. Way to rebound! Besides also having a timer issue I detected a major light leek in my cab, fixed now but yeah put me back a few days. Hopefully mine recover as nicely as yours.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 26, 2010)

I hate that plant too!


----------



## SL2 (Apr 26, 2010)

WOW, beautiful, they look great Jerry...I dont know how you take care of all those girls...Hats off to ya man!!!

I love how you always seem to grow beans that I have, I get to see what to look for when I growem...Gonna test out that LSD tomorrow ~>~


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2010)

Lookin good as always Jerry, nice work!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 27, 2010)

SL2 said:


> WOW, beautiful, they look great Jerry...I dont know how you take care of all those girls...Hats off to ya man!!!
> 
> I love how you always seem to grow beans that I have, I get to see what to look for when I growem...Gonna test out that LSD tomorrow ~>~


It's tough caring for the multitude of plants, but it's a labor of love! I pretty much wake up an hour and a half early every day to care for the plants before I start my day...there's always SOMETHING to be done.

You're going to love the LSD...



SotaFats said:


> Looking real plump and delicious. Looks like most of em are already loading the frosting on the new growth. Way to rebound! Besides also having a timer issue I detected a major light leek in my cab, fixed now but yeah put me back a few days. Hopefully mine recover as nicely as yours.


 A "major" leak? Yikes. At least you caught it.



theloadeddragon said:


> I hate that plant too!


 TLD! Glad to see you back!

[QUOTE="SICC";4084821]Lookin good as always Jerry, nice work![/QUOTE]

Thanks SICC, just honing my craft I suppose...


----------



## Evil Buddies (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice work jerry looking good. 

I got an idea for u what i done with one of my plants that i keep in a small pot. As dont have enough space to transplant in a bigger wider pot, i got a pot the same size and then placed the pot with the plant in on top. The roots have have gone through the gaps of the plant in the pot underneath. Just an idea if u got the height space to do it. It's worked well for me. I did cut some extra holes out of the pot to help the roots get through.

Keep up the good work mate

Evil


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 27, 2010)

Evil Buddies said:


> Nice work jerry looking good.
> 
> I got an idea for u what i done with one of my plants that i keep in a small pot. As dont have enough space to transplant in a bigger wider pot, i got a pot the same size and then placed the pot with the plant in on top. The roots have have gone through the gaps of the plant in the pot underneath. Just an idea if u got the height space to do it. It's worked well for me. I did cut some extra holes out of the pot to help the roots get through.
> 
> ...


Evil, that is a fantastic idea! Seems like watering might be a challenge though, but I guess it all percolates down through the first pot and into the second.

Something I will consider for sure. I like growing in my larger white pots better than the little black ones because the plants get much larger and require less constant attention. But I can only fit 8 of them and even then it's tight. But maybe I'd get a better yield from 8 larger plants? I like having the freedom to grow a wide range of strains, but at the same time it would be nice to have a room full of Chiesel...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 27, 2010)

Here are a couple better shots of the Power Kush after it recovered from it's dry spell.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah jerry watering aint a problem at all it all runs through the bottom of the 2nd pot. I've done it before and its great if u aint got the space. 

I was thinking of growing in lil pots all for my next grow i reckon i could get 20 plants in small pots easily under my 400watt hps instead of 6 full size ones. Then when the roots get to the bottom just put a pot of soil on top and could keep doing it when the roots get to the bottom of the next pot. Could even tape the the pots together to make it more stable if u got a tower of them lol. Be good to see the yield comparison between my current grow of six large plants compared to 20 smaller ones in loads of smaller pots stacked on top of each other. i got a month to harvest so i will consider it do some research and i might give it a go. But one good thing would be able to harvest loads of different strains at once up to 20 and if u can get an oz and a half a plant would be great. 



Evil


----------



## SL2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Your right Jerry that LSD is AWESOME! And it has not cured yet! REALLY like it!!! It might be the biggest yeilder of the 5 strains. 

Its now a fav along with the BB.


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 28, 2010)

That power kush looks tasty, looks like its gonna have some plump buds. glad to see the light situation is all good


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 30, 2010)

farmer2424 said:


> That power kush looks tasty, looks like its gonna have some plump buds. glad to see the light situation is all good


Thanks farmer. The light situation now is all good, but I think the damage done may be more severe than I initially suspected (much like that stupid oil rig spewing 5,000 barrels of oil a day into the Gulf of Mexico).

BTW, did you or anyone else see the new South Park the other day? My favorite character (and your avatar) made a return appearance and it was fantastic! I fucking love towelie!

There have been a few changes in things around here recently...it turns out the light issue severely messed with the 2 plants in party cups (OG18 Skunk and Power Kush) and they were shooting out bananas left and right. I they both should have been finished by now (over 10 weeks flower) but because of their light poisoning they got all sorts of messed up. I decided it wasn't worth it to keep them going, so they both got the chop yesterday. I'm not too sad, there is still some good buds from both.

Also, I got tired of dealing with overgrown trainwreck monster, so she got cut as well. The buds were so small however, I didn't feel like trimming it up or even using it for hash, so I put the entire plant (well, most of the plant, I didn't use the roots or anything) into a crockpot with the dregs from my HerbalAire vaporizer and am now making some killer butter! It's been simmering for about 20 hours now, and I think I'm going to strain it and put in the fridge. I made some similar butter for 4/20, and I got so high I couldn't sleep! I ate like 3 cookie bars over the course of the evening (and 1 before bed, which was probably the nail in the coffin) and was literally too high to sleep. My friends were telling me they were still high the next morning when they tried to go to work! So, it's kind of a waste, but not really. Turns out I really like edibles!

Otherwise, everyone seems OK. I got my 600w ballast and bulb ready to roll, just waiting on my lamp cord to arrive. Can't wait!

I'll try and get some pics tonight or tomorrow, but its friday, so I make no promises...


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

Damn that butter sounds bomb 
Sorry to hear about the light problems, as long as everything is back on track.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (May 4, 2010)

So things are moving along here. I transplanted the Super Lemon Haze and OG Kush into the large white pots and moved them into the flower room to begin their long and wonderful road to beautifulness. All vegging plants are now out of plastic cups and into real containers...I still have a Sleeskunk, OG18 Skunk, JTR, Chiesel, and LSD vegging.

The early returns are in on the OG18 and the Power Kush (I harvested the little party cup plants as the were both showing multiple signs of bananas) and I must say the Power Kush is delicious. It tastes like the stereotypical "kush," that is very sweet and smooth, leaving a nice aftertaste in your mouth. The OG18 Skunk tastes like poop. Ok, maybe poop is too strong a word, but it doesn't taste good. I can detect a hint of kush, and a lot of skunk when I smoke it, but when vaporizing it just tasted bad. I couldn't even smoke more than 2 hits from the bag! Now, in it's defense, it only started curing today, and it never really matured properly after the light issue. I'm pretty freaking high though.

Anyway, enough words. Most people will probably skip those anyway. Pics!

Super Lemon Haze. Started flowering yesterday. Shaping up to be a nice little bush! VERY excited for this girl.






OG Kush. The larger pot seems to have cured some of her drooping woes. I'm sure the castings and guano don't hurt much either.






Sleeskunk. I'm really bummed about messing this girl up, as she was poised to produce some nice colas. Alas, she is pushing out new growth and trying to beef up. This plant has a very unique and spectacular fruity taste.






Colas showing new growth






Next, the skinny LSD. Similar to the sleeskunk, not as thick as she should/would/could be...






Still, what buds are present are pretty nice.






Chiesel.






Starting to turn purple...and it hasn't been below 73 in the flower room for weeks!






Power Kush. Beautiful smoke, and looks like there's going to be lots of it!












OG18 Skunk. Not doing great, but not terrible.






Many small bud sites...just not as big as I hoped. It's early for this one though.






LSD...thicker than the other one.






Mutant frosty calyxes!


----------



## "SICC" (May 5, 2010)

Nice Jerry, the ladies looks wonderful.

+REP!!


----------



## smokey111 (May 7, 2010)

them plants are looking wicked mate i'm loveing the super lemon haze cant wait to see what it looks like in flower i'm subbed and will be here for the ride
oh yea and how did you find the chiesel to grow


----------



## Jerry Garcia (May 7, 2010)

Thanks smokey and welcome!

So I finally installed my 600w HPS yesterday, and it was no simple task. My reflector and ballast weren't compatible (stupid P.L. Lights) so I had to order a lamp cord/socket. I couldn't easily remove the socket from the reflector to install the new one, so I had to use a little ingenuity, and a lot of duct tape. I happened to have two extra V-shaped reflector hangers (you know the ones) lying around that I turned into braces to hold the socket and bulb in place, secured with copious amounts gorilla tape (which, by the way, is the only duct tape I will ever use for the rest of time...it is simply the best).

So while ghetto, it is a 600w hps putting out 95,000 lumens (which now that I think about it is over double the lumen output I was getting from the 360w conversion bulb I had been using) so hopefully it will mean a higher yield and denser buds.

I have no images to share with you at the moment, but will try to take some later tonight when the lights come on.

I'm off to clone me some OG and SLH...even though I said I was going to stop after this crop...whatever...

I'm sorry if this all doesn't make much sense...I'm rambling...I just vaped a turkey bag of power kush and, well, I'm ripped.


----------



## smokey111 (May 7, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Thanks smokey and welcome!
> 
> So I finally installed my 600w HPS yesterday, and it was no simple task. My reflector and ballast weren't compatible (stupid P.L. Lights) so I had to order a lamp cord/socket. I couldn't easily remove the socket from the reflector to install the new one, so I had to use a little ingenuity, and a lot of duct tape. I happened to have two extra V-shaped reflector hangers (you know the ones) lying around that I turned into braces to hold the socket and bulb in place, secured with copious amounts gorilla tape (which, by the way, is the only duct tape I will ever use for the rest of time...it is simply the best).
> 
> ...


 you will notice the diffrence straight away with your new 600hps you will be loveing it now watch good luck


----------



## cracker84 (May 7, 2010)

NICE Jerry!! Haven't gotten a chance to read the whole thread just looked at this page, you have done well. Whats up with the sleeskunk? i have never heard of it, tell me about it or refer me to the right page

With your new 600 watt system you will be more than impressed, i upgraded from 250 to 400 and was amazed by the difference, so going from 360 to 600 you will notice the huge boost in growth and yield of the end product. Congrats!!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (May 7, 2010)

The Sleeskunk is just what I call it. It is Sleestack x Skunk from DNA...I got the attitude promo a few months ago that gave away 3 reg seeds each of OG18 x Skunk, Sleestack x Skunk, Kandy Kush x Skunk, Kushberry x Skunk and LA Confidential x Skunk. 15 free seeds is a pretty good deal, and now they sell some of the crosses for a pretty penny...

Anyway, I had a failed sleestack x skunk in a party cup grow that I gave up on a while back, but ended up getting a couple grams of the plant. Even those neglected couple of grams tasted very fruity, so I am pretty excited to see what she can do.

Thanks for the positive comments about the 600...it has been a pain in the ass to bring together, but at the end of the day everyone will be better for it!


----------



## cracker84 (May 7, 2010)

Sounds good, damn I missed that sale with attitude, I got both the GHS and the Barneys farm one though. You still have that purple pheno of chiesel around or did you not take a clone? I would love to get my hands on that!!



Jerry Garcia said:


> The Sleeskunk is just what I call it. It is Sleestack x Skunk from DNA...I got the attitude promo a few months ago that gave away 3 reg seeds each of OG18 x Skunk, Sleestack x Skunk, Kandy Kush x Skunk, Kushberry x Skunk and LA Confidential x Skunk. 15 free seeds is a pretty good deal, and now they sell some of the crosses for a pretty penny...
> 
> Anyway, I had a failed sleestack x skunk in a party cup grow that I gave up on a while back, but ended up getting a couple grams of the plant. Even those neglected couple of grams tasted very fruity, so I am pretty excited to see what she can do.
> 
> Thanks for the positive comments about the 600...it has been a pain in the ass to bring together, but at the end of the day everyone will be better for it!


----------



## Tatan (May 8, 2010)

Hey Jerry whats up, looking to seeing what you make of the difference with the 600 HPS


----------



## Jerry Garcia (May 9, 2010)

Well Tatan, it's only been a few days, so I don't notice much difference yet, except it gets pretty hot. I've managed to keep the temp around 85 though, which is fine.

I have noticed the power kush starting to plump out a bit, though it is very close to being harvested. I'll get some pics tonight when the lights come back on.

Also, not sure if I mentioned this already or not, but I took 3 Super Lemon Haze clones a couple days ago. I had planned on stopping the grow after the plants vegging now completed flowering, but I thought I might really like the SLH given all the wonderful things I hear about it, so I said fuck it, I'll take some clones. I mean, you can't have enough Cannabis Cup winning buds lying around, right?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (May 9, 2010)

Oh and Cracker, I do still have the purple pheno Chiesel going strong...one plant in veg at the moment...I might take another clone or two of that as well, just because I love it so much and would hate to lose it.

But really, I'm going to stop growing sometime soon until I move...just keep telling myself that...


----------



## cracker84 (May 9, 2010)

Keep telling yourself that, haha.



Jerry Garcia said:


> Oh and Cracker, I do still have the purple pheno Chiesel going strong...one plant in veg at the moment...I might take another clone or two of that as well, just because I love it so much and would hate to lose it.
> 
> But really, I'm going to stop growing sometime soon until I move...just keep telling myself that...


----------



## Tatan (May 9, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Well Tatan, it's only been a few days, so I don't notice much difference yet, except it gets pretty hot. I've managed to keep the temp around 85 though, which is fine.
> 
> I have noticed the power kush starting to plump out a bit, though it is very close to being harvested. I'll get some pics tonight when the lights come back on.
> 
> Also, not sure if I mentioned this already or not, but I took 3 Super Lemon Haze clones a couple days ago. I had planned on stopping the grow after the plants vegging now completed flowering, but I thought I might really like the SLH given all the wonderful things I hear about it, so I said fuck it, I'll take some clones. I mean, you can't have enough Cannabis Cup winning buds lying around, right?


Super Lemon Haze... omg that will be awesome.. that plant is mostly sativa right ?


----------



## Babs34 (May 10, 2010)

LOL @ you'll stop growing soon. I do hope you have someone to keep all those clones going.
....looking awesome.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (May 10, 2010)

So I had a nice long detailed post with pics and colorful commentary all ready to go until I accidentally closed the wrong tab and lost it all. Sigh. I'll try again, but probably with less verbiage.

Tatan...I'm sure the SLH has some sativa, but I have no clue how much. Everything is more or less a hybrid these days anyway. She does have some pretty narrow leaves though.

Flower Pics
OG18xSkunk. Yellowing a bit, but I don't really care. This plant has been tough to appropriately feed being so large in such a small pot. Doing fine though.






Should be pretty descent buds though when all is said and done.






Chiesel. This plant is noticeably affected by the 600w addition (in a positive way).






Purple is really starting to creep in now.






Highly resinous plant as well.






Sleeskunk. Still a little deformed as it recovers from the timer fiasco, and a little curly in the leaves as she is quite sensitive to nutrients, but otherwise doing fine. Smell taste is absolutely fantastic. Hope she fills out down the stalk a little ways.












This strain produces some very thick, curly pistils that I just love looking at. Very visually appealing trait.






LSD, a little deformed still.






Plenty of resin though.






Other LSD. Skinny. Hoping it fills out.






It it doesn't fill out, I may keep one or two buds and turn the rest into hash.






Looks like a good hash candidate to me.






Power Kush. Going to be my largest yield from a small black pot to date. Big Plants + Small Pots = Lots of Watering/Feeding/WORK.






Cola #1. Many white pistils, so lots of new growth taking place. Encouraging sign. This strain is fucking delicious (I'm smoking a bowl as I write this).






Other "smaller" cola. Both are pretty nice.






Super Lemon Haze. Has been supercropped, though you can't tell.






This one was also supercropped, but apparently not enough, as it just straightened out the knot and continued its eternal stretch. This strain will probably get tall.






Onto the Vegging Plants

Jack the R.I.Pper. Looking healthy.






Ready to flower, just waiting on me to flip the switch, and I'm just waiting on some other flowering plants to hurry up and finish already.






Little baby Chiesel tied down the other day.






Little Sleeskunk, also tied down a few days ago. Still growing a little wonky as I took the clone when the mother plant was flowering...note the fan leaves on the right with only 2 leaves lol...






OG18xSkunk. Responding quite well to the LST. I really only tied it down a day or two ago. It has some pretty serious branching going on.






Should produce some nice buds.






Finally, LSD. I supercropped her a couple weeks ago and snapped the stem almost completely in half. You can't quite see in the pic, but the upper portion was literally hanging by a thread. I just let it go for about a week and it healed up a nice little knot, so I tied it down and let the lower branches catch up some more.


----------



## Tatan (May 10, 2010)

Looking nice Jerry, damn you got a lot of plants


----------



## Jerry Garcia (May 17, 2010)

The flowering plants are rapidly nearing harvest. LSD(s), Sleeskunk and Power Kush will most likely all be harvested within the next week. OG18 Skunk and Chiesel both need a bit longer.

OG18 Skunk. Filling in finally.






Still a ways to go on this one.






Skinny LSD. She's coming down first I reckon.






Nice and resiny though.






Sleeskunk.






Fox tailing a bit.






Tasty smoke.






Chiesel






My favorite






Very visually appealing too!






She is definitely the least affected by the light poisoning that mutated everyone else. Likes that 600w hps though.






Speaking of mutated...LSD






A far cry from my last batch of LSD...but resinous nonetheless






Big Bertha...aka...Power Kush






These are some very heavy buds






I'm guessing these two buds will probably weigh 1oz dried and cured. Now why can't they all grow like this?






Super Lemon Haze. Getting Super Stretchy.





Nice looking plant though.






But a little too big for her confines, so she got the supercrop. Again. Fuck this stupid stretch.






OG Kush. Even taller than the SLH.






She was taller anyway.






Veg room. Well, Flower Room #2 at the moment. I'm trying to finish off the last batch of flowering plants so I can throw this batch into the real flower room and move my clones to the veg room.






Clones. Left to Right...3 Super Lemon Haze (rooted), OG Kush (not rooted), Chiesel (not rooted).


----------



## Tatan (May 17, 2010)

Wow Jerry that is a looot of plants lol... nice going


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jun 16, 2010)

Well guys, it has been a month since my last update...where does the time go? Much has happened around here obviously. LSD, Chiesel, Power Kush, Sleeskunk and OG18xSkunk have all been long since harvested and have been curing for a couple weeks now.

Currently in flower, I have Super Lemon Haze, OG Kush, OG18xSkunk, Sleeskunk, LSD, Chiesel and Jack the Ripper. In veg I have 3 Super Lemon Haze, 1 Chiesel, and 1 JTR.

The SLH and OG both went to 12/12 on 5/4, so the've been flowering about a month and a half. The others are maybe a week behind.

SLH...she has gotten quite tall.






Should be a nice yielder though.






OG Kush. Also tall and smelling beautiful!






A lot of nice budsites on her too.






Not the best pic of LSD, but for only about a month flower she is doing fine.






Sleeskunk...not as promising as the last one I grew, but should be good anyway.






Chiesel. Still my favorite. I should only grow out this plant!






Love it.






OG18 Skunk...I could do without this one, but it is a nice yielder.






Finally JTR...this pheno I have likes to get stretchy and foxtaily...very much grows like a Sativa.







Forgot to get pics of the veg plants, but they are way less interesting anyway. I'll get some soon.

Please comment...I miss you guys!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 16, 2010)

Lovin it! Thanks Jerry!


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 16, 2010)

I want to see some cured bud pictures.
...awesome growing, but the "cure" is what it's all about.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jun 17, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> I want to see some cured bud pictures.
> ...awesome growing, but the "cure" is what it's all about.


Word, I'll get a few pics later today of the curing buds...


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2010)

Damn idk how the hell i missed that last update, everything looks good Jerry.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok, so it's been a long time since the last update again. Here's a brief rundown of what's new...

1) Veg room has turned into flower room #2 until OG Kush and Super Lemon Haze finish. I rigged up my 400w mh/hps and moved the veg room to a closet in another room.

2) I started 4 new seeds...Critical Jack, World of Seeds Afghan Kush, Pineapple Chunk and a Casey Jones bagseed (it was some killer bud...I got 5 seeds from 1 quarter in all, germinated 1). All these guys broke the soil about a week ago today. No pics this time...sorry.

3) Currently flowering under the 360w hps conversion bulb: Super Lemon Haze (3), Chiesel, Jack the Ripper, LSD (almost finished), Sleeskunk (needs to hurry up), and OG18xSkunk (I don't even like this plant).

4) Currently flowering under the 600w hps: OG Kush, Super Lemon Haze, Jack the Ripper, Chiesel.

That about sums it up. A rolling harvest will begin probably by the beginning of next week with the OG Kush. I could not be happier about this plant. The skunk cross freebies are alright (OG18 and Sleestack) but I'm over them. I have a rather deep pool of genetics at the moment to select from, but I have hard time letting strains go, even if they are not the best.

I only got pics of these three plants that happened to be out while the camera was at hand. OG Kush on left, Chiesel in the middle, Super Lemon Haze on the right.






Super Lemon Haze. Well into week 8 of flower and some buds are showing some serious amber trichomes already. Also experienced some pretty severe yellowing/leaf drop on this girl which undoubtedly hurt her yield. It received pretty much the same nutrients as the OG, which retained its leaves much better...I guess she is a heavy feeder.






Buds are looking alright...a bit on the small side but I guess it still has a few weeks to finish out. The jury is still out on this one, but I've got 3 more to take her place.






Trichomes are quite small on this plant, but she has plenty. Disregard the cat hair too...he likes to help me garden and get his hair in everything I own.






Reserva Privada OG Kush






This will be my yield champ without a doubt. Beautiful stinky dense buds that are very close to harvest.






This one has been supercropped into an "L" (unintentionally), and it got me thinking what other fun shapes or letters I could shape some buds into...I must be high.






Chiesel. Got a little burnt (from nutrients I think) but is pushing out tons of bud for a little plant.


















That's all I got


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice update as always Jerry, its good to hear form ya 

+REP!


----------



## Massiv3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm going to have to change my pants...i'm just playing i didn't cum in my pants - kenny powers

+ rep.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2010)

How things going Jerry?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry I dropped off the face of the earth for a while...shit happens.

A little update on what I'm working with:

Jack the Ripper, Chiesel, LSD, Casey Jones, Pineapple Chunk, Critical Jack, Afghan Kush, OG Kush

The Super Lemon Haze I was growing is a huge disappointment. Taste, smell, high are all sub-par. I think I was a bit unlucky and got a bad seed. So goes the world of feminized pick-n-mix single seeds. Maybe I'll try it again someday...but for now I'm over it.

The Chiesel and JTR are very near ripe, and will be coming down soon. I will not be continuing their progeny in my garden. I've had a good run with the Chiesel, it will always be a favorite, but I'm moving on. The JTR pheno I have grows awfully...stretch does not begin to describe what it does. Even under my 600 the buds ALL foxtail. But the taste, smell, and high are unbelievable. With 7 more seeds in my 10 pack (I sprouted 3, 2 were male) I'll find a better pheno in the future.

Next, I have 1 Pineapple Chunk, Casey Jones, Critical Jack and Afghan Kush that have been flowering about a month. All are in white pots and looking very nice. The Casey Jones has barely shown any pistils, while the others all have buds.

In veg I have recently rooted clones of each of the aforementioned, in addition to 1 LSD. I also have a clone from the OG Kush plant I harvested months ago...I never got around to cloning it (I'm stupid), left a few small buds on it and tried to re-veg. It worked, a little, and I took a very small branch and stuck it in some soil. The odds aren't looking good at the moment, but I have faith it will work out. I have more OG seeds if not.

Anyway, no pics now as they are all sleeping, but I will get some up very soon. Thanks to those of you still subscribed! I may start another thread as this one has gone stale, and I'm no longer growing Blue Cheese, PPP or Thai SS. I'll post a link if/when that happens!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2010)

Sounds good man, keep us posted if you start a new journal, good to know things are still going, sorry to hear about all the bad plant traits.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 8, 2010)

OK everyone, I've officially created a new thread with pics. It can be found here...

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/365214-jerrys-perpetually-organic-garden.html#post4616650

Please subscribe to that one and direct all comments and questions accordingly. Thanks!


----------

